# Cycling Around the World, Sadly had to return for major repairs



## John Peel (26 Nov 2017)

I posted this in response on a thread, but thought it would be interesting to post it here too. I've been told my vids are pretty crap, my blogs are dull, and I'm naive , so lets have it both barrels people, let me know how to improve my videos, my blogs, my whole approach maybe, I'm all new to cycling and cycle touring, but took on a world cycle all the same.



Cycle touring was never my hobby, and I rarely cycled, but I always liked the idea of cycling around the world, I thought it was the perfect speed, and to do it under your own steam too. I never thought I would ever get the chance of course, after all it would be a massive undertaking for “the average Joe”, and especially someone who has never so much as spent a weekend cycle touring.

Well after working hard and manually my entire life, bringing up 2 daughters, and putting myself last, I at last found myself at 54 years old with the opportunity to take on that crazy adventure, so I saved and made it happen.

I bought the KOGA because I knew nothing about bikes or bike mechanics, and just wanted the best bike I could afford, that would take me around the world, with very little in the way of repairing if I maintained it well.

I wanted to experience this whole thing as a complete novice, and maybe that was just a crazy idea, but at least I had the balls to give it a go, and it was what I wanted to do, so I set out. Aside from the pains in muscles I never knew I had, the mental side was really very tough.

My first 9 days were constant rain, day and night, hills were battering me, and the total weight of 206kg was proving very hard work. Strong in my work as a builder, this was a whole new thing for my body.

I started hearing a clicking and feeling it through my pedals. I took the bike to 2 separate bike shops as I travelled down to Portsmouth, and both took the bottom bracket out because I told them the noise appeared to be coming from there, and they cleaned everything and couldn’t find issue. Great people and neither shop charged me for the work.

At La Rochelle, I found a KOGA dealership. I took the bike in and was treated like a tw#t. I had never been treated like that in my life by a shop, I held myself back from dragging the lot of them outside, I need this fixed. 2 Days of trying to get them to deal with it, and on the second day they receive an email from Rohloff ( as I had contacted my dealer and he had been on the phone to Rohloff) on how to take the new splined carrier off and apply a thick grease to hide the noise.

It turned out that this was a known issue to Rohloff and KOGA, to do with the marriage of the new splined carrier / components, and the carbon belt. It turned out that Rohloff and Gates were working on a solution but didn’t have one yet, other than banging a load of thick grease in.

Grease in, and off I go. I cycle down the Atlantic coast to San Sebastian in Spain, then over Basque Country to Madrid, Madrid to Valencia, and then up the coast to Southern France. A total of 3329 km’s. Now look at that how you will, but to me, I had achieved quite something for a first timer, and an old timer, I was pretty proud of myself.

I made videos and took hundreds of photos, uploaded posts daily to keep those that were interested up to speed, and I experienced some amazing things and met some wonderful people.

Sadly, by the time I reached Marseille in France, the noise was back. After a number of phone calls, with the only help I was going to get was being mailed a tube of thick grease from Rohloff, I contacted Trading Standards.

I won’t go into that bit, but it resulted in my getting no offers of help from KOGA to return the bike for repairs, I hired a car in Marseille and dropped the bike off with my dealer in the UK.

I hope I’m not boring you up to now.

It turned out that the bad marriage of parts resulted in badly worn components, and it was just as well I brought it back, as I would not have got much farther on my tour. The older threaded carrier and components didn’t have this issue.

To best suit my needs, it was agreed that the bike will now be converted to a Rohloff chain drive system. Sprockets being 42 front 17 rear. A spare for each will be provided. Spare front and rear belt cogs provided in case I ever want to change back to belt drive, a new bottom bracket anyway, 2 new Schwalbe tyres and tubes, service, and tools so that I can change sprockets and carriers myself if need be.

I am sad to be back here just 3 months into my world cycle, but it could not be helped. I will now spend Christmas with my daughters and return to Marseille in the new year to where I left off, then I will continue on my tour.

Now it surely has to be refreshing to see an ordinary family guy with no experience, not too hot creating videos and blogging, get on a bike and attempt to spend a few years cycling around the world, solo, self-funded, self-supported, and just an ordinary Joe. Wish me luck anyway you lot. Cheers. Steve.


----------



## alicat (26 Nov 2017)

What a gripping story! At least you have got all the grief over with early!


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Nov 2017)

Great story Steve, well done on your journey so far. When you return to Marseille you should post on here, I'd be interested to hear what you get up to.


----------



## John Peel (26 Nov 2017)

alicat said:


> What a gripping story! At least you have got all the grief over with early!


I like your thinking. That's right, because I had done such a wide loop down through France and across Spain then up the coast into France again, I was as close to home as I was ever going to be, so a hire care it was. I didn't want to be heading into Asia with this going on.


----------



## Tin Pot (26 Nov 2017)

Personally I wouldn’t blog the journey.

I travelled around the world in 2001, not cycling, had built my own website to blog on, with a flash media animation of my route around the world. I took lots of photos and videos. Back then, there was no way but a few friends would see it. 

I never got around to uploading everything, and I’m no poorer for it. In your place I would just keep a diary, enjoy the journey, the distance from everyone and the adventure. Tell everyone about it when you get back at parties and pubs.

Bon chance.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (26 Nov 2017)

It's impressive that you've even attempted this so I wish you all the best when you resume the adventure. Don't worry about what others think of your videos etc., do this for yourself not for others.


----------



## John Peel (26 Nov 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Personally I wouldn’t blog the journey.
> Tell everyone about it when you get back at parties and pubs.
> 
> Bon chance.



I know what your saying, I think that being solo and on my own pretty much all day every day, it has felt like company. My daughters love getting them daily too. I do keep a journal too with me.


----------



## Tim Hall (26 Nov 2017)

That's 3329km further than I've cycled in a round the world attempt. Top man.


----------



## John Peel (26 Nov 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> It's impressive that you've even attempted this.



Your right of course, when I was planning this, the amount of naysayers was unbelievable, but I am doing this for me, and I will keep at it.


----------



## John Peel (26 Nov 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> That's 3329km further than I've cycled in a round the world attempt. Top man.



Thanks Tim, much appreciated, its a big adventure for sure.


----------



## John Peel (26 Nov 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> Great story Steve, well done on your journey so far. .



Thanks, I might just do that, I have only just joined but it seems a great resource, with some nice people.


----------



## Venod (26 Nov 2017)

What a great story and adventure, I hope all works out well and you enjoy the rest of your trip.
Bad luck with the Rolhoff, I ran one for a couple of years on a MTB and it was faultless, the only downside being the weight, it was chain driven.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2017)

I think it is a very impressive undertaking, Stephen, and good luck with the rest of the journey once you get back to it!

PS I think it would be better if you went to the other thread and replaced your duplicate post there with a link to _this _thread because otherwise you will be having two parallel discussions on the same subject, which isn't really desirable.


----------



## r04DiE (26 Nov 2017)

StephenPeel said:


> I know what your saying, I think that being solo and on my own pretty much all day every day, it has felt like company. My daughters love getting them daily too. I do keep a journal too with me.


Great story and thanks you for sharing. Re sharing the ride, I agree, don't bother blogging (especially if you're no good at it.) Instead, get tweeting, now is a better time than ever due to the recently increased character count. This is all you need to keep in touch and keep people up-to-date.

I'll definitely follow and share your posts on there, so let us know if you sign up.

Good luck with the rest of your amazing journey!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Nov 2017)

Fantastic story. At least you get to see your daughters at Crimbo.

Good luck when you restart - stay safe!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Nov 2017)

Defo keep a diary. I had a log of time travelling each day, places stayed and costs (plus exchange rate at time). Then I had a separate diary, I wrote in when I had something I wanted to capture. For updates for those back home I only gave an update about every 4-6 weeks. Remember the journey is mostly for you, and daily updates to back home may detract from that.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Nov 2017)

Good to see a resolution to the issues by retro fitting a chain. 

As I said on your blog it's pretty poor IMO that absent a solution Koga continues to supply the Rohloff-Gates combination on this model, which is only ever going to be used for expedition touring. What's your view of Koga as a manufacturer after all the hassle?


----------



## Crankarm (26 Nov 2017)

Glad you finally sorted out your bike. So it was a problem with the Rohloff albeit with the sprocket carrier for the belt rather than the hub itself? Pretty poor of Koga given the bike you bought was is probably one of the best touring expedition bikes on paper. I used to run mine with a chain which was fine but now have belt as I wanted zero maintenance, but have not had a problem so mine must be an older/different type of carrier? Anyway you seem to have negotiated a good deal in getting it sorted. Hopefully you will start off in the new year where you left off. I wouldn't try and do too many miles at first, build up. 206kg is a huge weight to haul on a bike maybe far too much, less is more. I am guessing this includes you? As some one above has said you can always just use Twitter. Maybe do this and if you want to make videos just upload them when you are back and have had the time to edit them, cutting out the less interesting stuff, but this all takes time which you can't really do while on the road very well with pressures to keep riding. It will take enough of your time just setting up the shots to make a half decent film of 5 minutes. Whist you don't want to make films like other cycle tourers maybe check some out to get an idea, but it is time intensive and once you start and have an audience they will expect regular updates. Either you make them for your own pleasure or you make them like many Youtubers do, to make a little pocket money.


----------



## jay clock (26 Nov 2017)

All credit for giving it a try but you have got a madly complicated set up. You can do it on a much simpler rig. While you are back have a read of some of this https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=1p6&doc_id=15431&v=Qa

Hope things pick up soon with the new arrangement


----------



## jay clock (27 Nov 2017)

sorry, and the 206 kg? Lets assume you are a solid lad and weigh 120. That leaves 86kg. Lets assume the bike weighs 20. 66 of luggage?

I am doing two months across the USA in Feb and my whole rig inc bike and kit is about 35kg. Camping..... Bike 16, luggage 19. I would add front panniers if doing longer, but nowhere near 86kg. Even if you weigh 140kg you have a bike and kit of 66kg....

Am I misunderstanding. I am not doing this from an armchair perspective - I have cycled across Europe from UK to Gibraltar and do recognise that everyone has a different kit point of view.

CGOAB would be a great place to research if not already done

Lucky sod by the way....


----------



## Crankarm (27 Nov 2017)

jay clock said:


> All credit for giving it a try but you have got a madly complicated set up. You can do it on a much simpler rig. While you are back have a read of some of this https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=1p6&doc_id=15431&v=Qa
> 
> Hope things pick up soon with the new arrangement



He might have nightmares reading this as William Bennet was robbed and attacked by a drunken madman in Mongolia who had taken him into his home to stay with his family. William needed surgery on one of his hands which he cut trying to escape. Later on he was repeatedly stoned and had many attempts to force him off his bike and steel his stuff by kids or youths in Ethiopia.

These two RTW journals on CGOAB.com are pretty good and could be of help to Stephen.
https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=1mr&doc_id=3951&v=5nl
https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=1mr&doc_id=5221&v=1ex

Maybe Stephen should sign up as it is a most excellent site for all things cycle touring. There are some fantastic journals on there.

There are a lot of resources out there to help. CGOAB, Youtube. A little research can save a lot of effort, problems, time and money and make a trip so much more enjoyable. There is always some one who can help, provide up to date information, suggest help. Social media can be such a help unless of course you want to do it all on your own like a pioneer but at some point you will need some advice help.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Nov 2017)

@John Peel  I think I've read some of the criticism of your photos, videos etc. My reaction is to think the people who criticise are very ungracious to put it mildly. There are though many people with excellent experience who can point you in a possibly better, I don't say the right, direction. Advice is free and can be ignored.

I am envious and full of admiration. Such a trip, perhaps not RTW, is something I would love to do but can't see it likely to happen. If it did my story would be limited to posts to my friends on Facebook accompanied by some average photos and the occasional lucky great one. I doubt I could be bothered to do much else.

You're doing this for yourself and no one else. Do it your way, enjoy it your way and take the photos you want. If you feel like reading advice and using it do so. As for those who criticise from an armchair? Ignore them.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

Afnug said:


> What a great story and adventure, I hope all works out well and you enjoy the rest of your trip.
> .



Thank you, its been amazing for me up to now, and with up to 3 years, or even more to go, I feel very luck that I have worked hard enough to put myself in this position. Steve


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I think it is a very impressive undertaking, Stephen, replaced your duplicate post there .



Thanks, I have just linked that other thread to here.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

r04DiE said:


> Great story and thanks you for sharing.get tweeting, now is a better time than ever due to the recently increased character count. I'll definitely follow and share your posts on there, so let us know if you sign up.



Thanks, I didn't know about the increased character count, I have had a Twitter account for a long time under stephenjohnpeel. I rarely post to it because of the limit in characters, not even enough space to throw in the hashtags, but I've just checked it now and its so much better. My preferred is Google+, having a few thousand followers there and some great friends. My social media links can be located on my webpage. Thanks again.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Fantastic story. At least you get to see your daughters at Crimbo.



Thanks, yes, this a real bonus, I'm made up about that. I will be looking at all the kit I have too over winter, and see about scaling it down somewhat. I am kitted out big because I am away for so long. For a week or 2 I could carry everything in rucksack, but being away for so long, I need more stuff, well, maybe.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

Crankarm said:


> He might have nightmares - robbed and attacked - stoned - steel his stuff.



 Its funny, but I have never worried about people, thugs, bad guys/girls, or anything to do with people, and I'm often told that not having a fear of bad people could get me into trouble, but the its true, I really don't have a fear of people. Its not just because I'm as hard as nails , but I look mean too . But seriously, my biggest fears are the small things, earwigs being the biggest fear I have. I would go into a real panic if I had one in my tent in the night. I do watch people though, and I very aware of everything around me. I noticed a couple of guys once circling when I was in the Brazilian Amazon, but I stood my ground, give them a look that would curdle milk, and they backed off and I went on with my trek, but I will try to develope a healthier fear.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (27 Nov 2017)

Followed on Twitter. I’m looking forward to hearing how you go. I’m also a dad to two daughters. I’m a gardener (once landscaper) and I don’t plan to be housebound once they are ready to leave the nest. The overlap in profile is there. Good luck and enjoy everything in your present and on the road ahead.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

PaulSB said:


> @StephenPeel I think I've read some of the criticism of your photos, videos etc. I am envious and full of admiration. You're doing this for yourself and no one else. Do it your way. .



Thanks. I have around 16k followers already across my social media, and although the vast majority of those don't have an interest in what I am doing, there are many that do have an interest. Many that love my daily posts to read each day. I actually like posting them. It can be quite a lonely experience at times on such a long trip, and it sort of keeps me sane being able to chat with others. Don't get me wrong, the loneliness is but a small part, its actually really amazing and I can't wait to return to the road. Actually, my photography is damn good, I have to say, and never get complaints about that. Photography is actually my hobby, and I have some serious kit with me, but weighty.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Followed on Twitter. I’m looking forward to hearing how you go. I’m also a dad to two daughters.



Thank you. Yes, while my daughters were young and needed me around, like you there is no way I could be away for so long, but now my daughters are 22 and 24, have their own homes, boyfriends, jobs and lives, and although we still love being close to each other, and there being no grandchildren as yet, it is my window. You may have to wait as I did, but its worth it.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Remember the journey is mostly for you, and daily updates to back home may detract from that.



This is true, it is more a personal thing than something for sharing, but I'm loving the sharing. People I have met on my cycle thus far are loving being kept up to speed on my journey too. I've met dozens of amazing people.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

Bonefish Blues said:


> What's your view of Koga as a manufacturer after all the hassle?



I like the bike, it has to be said. I like the look of it and it comfortable and sure it feels. It weighs in at 22kg and feels like a tank, but in a good way. Sadly, its the customer support and the way they have dealt with my problem that has turned me completely off them. They were aware of this issue before I even bought the bike, as were Rohloff and Gates. My dealer says he wasn't, and I believe him, because of the way he had reacted throughout. 

KOGA have not so much as sent me a direct email to apologise, and I was left to deal with people who supply parts for the bike, not KOGA themselves. If I bought a Mercedes brand new, and the gearbox failed and if the gearbox was made by another manufacturer, Mercedes would not leave me to deal with the gearbox manufacturer. They offered no support for getting the bike back, no offer to take the bike in at the closest dealership, and basically left me to it. 

I know exactly were I stand now, and know that if have any more trouble, they will not be interested. I have put an article on my website on what I would suggest to anyone wanting a bike to take them around the world.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

Crankarm said:


> Glad you finally sorted out your bike. So it was a problem with the Rohloff albeit with the sprocket carrier for the belt rather than the hub itself? Pretty poor of Koga given the bike you bought was is probably one of the best touring expedition bikes on paper. I used to run mine with a chain which was fine but now have belt as I wanted zero maintenance, but have not had a problem so mine must be an older/different type of carrier? Anyway you seem to have negotiated a good deal in getting it sorted. Hopefully you will start off in the new year where you left off. I wouldn't try and do too many miles at first, build up. 206kg is a huge weight to haul on a bike maybe far too much, less is more. I am guessing this includes you? As some one above has said you can always just use Twitter. Maybe do this and if you want to make videos just upload them when you are back and have had the time to edit them, cutting out the less interesting stuff, but this all takes time which you can't really do while on the road very well with pressures to keep riding. It will take enough of your time just setting up the shots to make a half decent film of 5 minutes. Whist you don't want to make films like other cycle tourers maybe check some out to get an idea, but it is time intensive and once you start and have an audience they will expect regular updates. Either you make them for your own pleasure or you make them like many Youtubers do, to make a little pocket money.



The problem is not with the actual main unit, but the new carrier / components. My own view after all this investigation, is that it is too loose a fitting and a few days of rain washed any grease out, but that's just my simplistic view of the issue, its likely far more technical than that, if it is even that. But from talking with bike shops all over the country, one in Scotland tells me that because of the weather there, they are getting calls from customers about noise, so take from that what you will. The older threaded carrier / components didn't have this issue but was too hard to take off, you needed a special too, whereas the new splined carrier / components can be removed by the rider fairly easily. Its funny, but I'm already owed nearly 50 sobs from YouTube/Google for my videos, as I am a verified partner. I'm hoping to capture that moment that nets me a million views = £1k , I can dream hey. The weight includes me, but I'm a huge bulk of a man, strong for my work as a builder, but all that bulk is useless for this cycle, unless I have to carry the bike and all the gear. I weighted in at 151kg at the start, and now weight 132kg. But I'm in no rush, its not a race, and I am what I am. I think my size is what has kept me safe


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

jay clock said:


> All credit for giving it a try but you have got a madly complicated set up.


 
If I were to give anyone advice or start all over again, I would go with derailleur gearing with plenty of granny gears, loads of them in fact, as lugging so much gear up steep hills is damn hard work. Rohloff for the shorter trips of a few weeks or a few months, were getting it back was on the cards anyway if it went t#ts up. The big plus for me with the Rohloff is being able to stop to catch my breath on a steep hill, then change gear without having to turn the pedals so I can move off again easily. I hope this setup last longer than the last one, a lot longer. If this KOGA fails me again in a big way again, I will likely post it back home and buy another bike from a bike builder offering better support, and will derailleur gearing. I have even tried to estimate how much it would cost to just buy a different cheap bike in each country have to fly to, to get me across that country for a few months then dump it before flying to the next country. It would only have to last a few months at most. After all, my 4k KOGA will be worth nothing in 3 years anyway, its barely worth anything now.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Best of luck. And, in a way, good to get the mechanical snafu out of the way.


 Thanks. Lets hope it gets me a bit farther this time hey


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

jay clock said:


> sorry, and the 206 kg? Lets assume you are a solid lad and weigh 120..



 I'm solid alright. To see me in real life, you wouldn't believe I weighed in at 151kg when I set out, as I'm not all belly. I strength train and a life in the building industry has shaped me. That said, I now weigh in at 132kg after just 3 months on my tour, a huge difference. It has come of my chest, shoulders and arms more notably, which I'm not too happy about, but I expected to lose muscle if I wasn't using it like before. If I were to prepare for a few weeks or a few months, knowing that my flight is sorted for my return from he destination I had planed, I would go a hell of a lot lighter, taking next to nothing really because it would only be a little discomfort for a little while, but as I was not planning on returning for many years, I wanted as much comfort as I could, I didn't want to spend years scratching about and wanting, so I'm basically taking my home with me. That said, I am looking at scaling things down a bit for the next stage of Europe to see how I go, because once I reach Cyprus from Turkey, I'm going to be needing to sort out packing for multiple flights, to India, Thailand, Australia, and so on. But I just can't bare the thought of going so light for such a long time, will make my trip feel crappy, and if all this weight loses me 10miles on a day, I'm cool with that as long as I am comfortable. My camera gear and laptop all weigh in at nearly 8kg. Photography is my hobby, and using my laptop to plan my trip while on the move has proven important. Trying to book flights and organise things in advance with just a mobile phone would be hard work, but I'm looking in to it all the same. I'm looking at seeing how I get on without my laptop, and buy a phone that I will work better with transferring images from my Sony A7rii phone to it via wifi, instead of doing the editing on my laptop. We will see, its all new to me and I'm learning something new every day.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

I have been asked what the new setup will include: 

The main Rohloff hub unit will remain, as that is fine I'm told, and it has been serviced and oil changed. It was components connected to the hub and also involving the belt drive setup that have been changed to best suit my needs regarding a world cycle. Front and rear sprockets and components will be replaced to handle a chain drive instead of the existing belt. Spare sprockets front and rear 42 front 17 rear will be supplied, and spare sprockets belt capable will be supplied in case I wish to return to belt on my return or any time, which I may well do. Hebie Chainglider cover, spare carrier, heavy duty chain, spline carrier clip, tools, will also be provided. 

My dealer will be doing all the work at the shop which I am happy about and believe it will all be done to a very high standard. A brand new bottom bracket, 2 new Schwalbe tyres and tubes, a full service, and I will be on my way. My dealer has been constantly on the phone between Rohloff, KOGA, and Gates, and I'm glad that he will be putting everything together. The bike is only now 5 months old and 3300 km's in, and it has carried me over some crazy hard terrain. Basque Country hills and mountains, wide open plains and rocky camino tracks and trail, the mountains north of Madrid, and again north of Valencia, tracks and no tracks at all on some really harsh ground, deep mud and sand, carrying me and all my gear, so it has worked really hard already, this this full makeover I will expect to get me quite far, especially that I am now a fairly experience touring rider and not the absolute beginner I was when I set out.


----------



## dodgy (27 Nov 2017)

Great work John. Have you considered putting heavy stuff like spares and infrequently needed kit in a cardboard box, sort of like a 'care package' that can be Fedex'd to you wherever you happen to be? It's not expensive. I plan to cycle to the French alps in the next few years and I'm going ultra light, just flip flops, T Shirt and shorts for the evening and a credit card in my back pocket. If I need anything, it can be posted out to me.

Best of luck!


----------



## r04DiE (27 Nov 2017)

John Peel said:


> Thanks, I didn't know about the increased character count, I have had a Twitter account for a long time under stephenjohnpeel. I rarely post to it because of the limit in characters, not even enough space to throw in the hashtags, but I've just checked it now and its so much better. My preferred is Google+, having a few thousand followers there and some great friends. My social media links can be located on my webpage. Thanks again.


Thank you and I am following you on Twitter. All the best


----------



## Lonestar (27 Nov 2017)

This is great to give it a try even if it didn't go wonderfully this is still something.


----------



## Leaway2 (27 Nov 2017)

Kudos, I would probably have thrown it in the Atlantic. I wonder if the advantage of a Rolhoff is outweighed by the simplicity and the ability of any bike shop to repair or supply parts for a deraillier type system.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

Lonestar said:


> This is great to give it a try even if it didn't go wonderfully this is still something.


 Thanks, and its only a pit stop, I'll be back on the road before you know it.


----------



## Lonestar (27 Nov 2017)

John Peel said:


> Thanks, and its only a pit stop, I'll be back on the road before you know it.



Better than I have ever done.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

Leaway2 said:


> Kudos, I would probably have thrown it in the Atlantic.



 I know what you mean. If it goes pear shaped again in a big way and I'm as far away as say Malaysia, I'm going to send it back home and buy another one from a builder or manufacturer who can offer me real support, and it will be derailleur based too, and half the price.


----------



## Ticktockmy (27 Nov 2017)

Well done, for your achievement thus far, as a newbie to long distance touring you have done well, and your travels so far will have taught you much, whilst I think setting out on a RTW trip without having a few shake down tours to find out the weak spots of yourself and your bike was a tad rash.

You have now achieved that and will be better equipped for the rest of your RTW when you start off again. Personally, whilst I think the Rohloff hub is a brilliant piece of engineering and in itself a great bit of kit for touring through countries where is something goes wrong with it you can get it fixed. 

On a tour where you will be travelling through many countries which will find you miles from any repair facilities then simplicity has to be the answer, Dérailleur gears and chain is the answer, though many will disagree with me on that. 

From my personally experiences of touring down through Africa and across Asia, you need to have the knowledge to carry out your own repairs, to that end I would recommend arranging a cycle repair course, because spokes and chains can break at any time and wheels go out of true, Racks fittings and pannier fittings have a habit of snapping, and bottom brackets fail at the most inconvenient often when you are bumping along some rough track(Main Road) of which there are many around the world. 

As to blogging a ride, something I have never bothered with, as my tours are about me and my personal experiences and just seems to be a waste of time when you could be relaxing and not worrying what Joe Blogg's thinks. As long as you contact your family once a week then that stops them worrying. So I wish you well in your RTW tour, when you return you will be a much wiser and knowledgable guy and a lot slimmer..LOL


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

dodgy said:


> Great work John. Have you considered putting heavy stuff like spares and infrequently needed kit in a cardboard box,



I have looked into it. My plan was originally to have made it to India before the worst of winter hit Europe, but now with this setback I won't make it but will make it eventually. I would then have dumped all my winter gear as it would be warmish weather all the way from then on and I could travel much lighter, even ditching the camping gear from India to Singapore. If I were to do a cycle tour of a few weeks or a month or so, I'm in no doubt I could get away with just the 2 pannier bags on the rear rack, and maybe even one if I wanted to go light. I would do away with the shaving gear, many changes of clothing, laptop and all sorts, camp chair and table, and just let myself go wild, it would be fun no doubt, and knowing it wouldn't be long before I was home to a warm bed and shower and all the mod cons would make it easier to deal with, but being as I was and still planning to be away for years, I couldn't live so bare bones like that for that long, it would drive me crazy. When and if I finish this tour, I would love to do some ultra light tours of countries not on this route, it would be amazing. All the best on your tour.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

Ticktockmy said:


> Well done, for your achievement thus far, as a newbie to long distance touring. I would recommend arranging a cycle repair course



A course on cycle repair and maintenance is what I'm looking into right now actually, to make use of this layoff. I wanted to feel this RTW tour as a complete novice in every way. I wanted to know if a hairy arsed middle aged builder could get on a bike and cycle solo completely around the world. I wanted to feel every bump in the road so to speak, and I have done that alright  But now, after 3 months and 3300km's through some crazy tough terrain, I think I have learned an awful lot. After 10 hours one day of riding on rocky on gravel camino tracks in the heart of Spain, I developed a bulge in my tire wall, but I didn't have a clue as to what had caused it as I had never experience this. I only noticed when my ride felt like I was going permanently over a cattle grid and my first thought was a buckled wheel, which I hadn't a clue how to repair. I called into a bike shop to buy another tyre, and was told the rough ground had weakened the tyre wall, hence the bulge. A new tyre and I was on my way, but will be more careful on trails with bigger sharper rocks. I will take on a course and learn how to true a wheel and change a chain, especially now I have gone with chain drive. I can still have a spare chain made to exactly the same size as the first, and it can remain in a loop, as my frame has a section that comes apart to accommodate the belt, so I can put a chain on in full the same way. I am loving learning as I go, it feels like the real adventure I had in mind, and I will be completely honest, I imagined the scenario of my having to return with a gearing, even before I set out. I felt that if it can go wrong in some way, I would be the one to experience it, but I still held out hope I wouldn't, as may people haven't had a problem. How may people have actually cycled completely around the world in one go on one I have no idea, but very few I would imagine. I hope my experiences help others.


----------



## NickNick (27 Nov 2017)

John Peel said:


> A course on cycle repair and maintenance is what I'm looking into right now actually, to make use of this layoff. I wanted to feel this RTW tour as a complete novice in every way. I wanted to know if a hairy arsed middle aged builder could get on a bike and cycle solo completely around the world. I wanted to feel every bump in the road so to speak, and I have done that alright  But now, after 3 months and 3300km's through some crazy tough terrain, I think I have learned an awful lot. After 10 hours one day of riding on rocky on gravel camino tracks in the heart of Spain, I developed a bulge in my tire wall, but I didn't have a clue as to what had caused it as I had never experience this. I only noticed when my ride felt like I was going permanently over a cattle grid and my first thought was a buckled wheel, which I hadn't a clue how to repair. I called into a bike shop to buy another tyre, and was told the rough ground had weakened the tyre wall, hence the bulge. A new tyre and I was on my way, but will be more careful on trails with bigger sharper rocks. I will take on a course and learn how to true a wheel and change a chain, especially now I have gone with chain drive. I can still have a spare chain made to exactly the same size as the first, and it can remain in a loop, as my frame has a section that comes apart to accommodate the belt, so I can put a chain on in full the same way. I am loving learning as I go, it feels like the real adventure I had in mind, and I will be completely honest, I imagined the scenario of my having to return with a gearing, even before I set out. I felt that if it can go wrong in some way, I would be the one to experience it, but I still held out hope I wouldn't, as may people haven't had a problem. How may people have actually cycled completely around the world in one go on one I have no idea, but very few I would imagine. I hope my experiences help others.




Would definitely recommend doing a bike repair/maintenance course, have a search to see if there are any biking coops near you, they often do decent courses. It should give you a good understanding how to work on your bike but the one thing to bear in mind with them is that they are normally teaching on the assumption you will be doing these repairs in a garage/workshop with the right tools for the job. 

You will rarely have such conditions and can't carry round every possible tool you might need, so you will probably end up having to do "bush repairs", this is where youtube can really come into its own. There's a video out there for repairing pretty much anything with anything, so as long as you have some internet connectivity if you find yourself stuck too far from a shop without the right the tool for the repair, pop on to youtube and search e.g. "how to repair/remove X without proper tool". There's a pretty good chance someone will have done a tutorial that will get you out of a bind.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Nov 2017)

My understanding is Rohloff do not make a belt drive sprocket themselves, but one or two third party companies do.

Taking that as hint, it seems to me putting a belt on a Rohloff may always be something of a compromise.

I wonder if the hub doesn't like the tension required by the belt.

I'm certainly no expert, and it's nor clear to me what you mean by the 'carrier'.

Does your hub have a quick release skewer or a nutted axle?

Mine has a quick release.

A dealer told me not to do it up too tight because the skewer can stretch.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

NickNick said:


> Would definitely recommend doing a bike repair/maintenance course



Thanks Nick, I'm getting some good advice here on this site. I'm loving learning as I go, and so glad I did it this way. I hope to get on a bike course shortly. If anyone knows of good ones in Liverpool, it would be appreciated. I am also no considering going a lot lighter when I resume, leaving all my camera gear at home and laptop, in place of a really good mobile phone, which I'm getting regardless to replace my iphone 5s which is on its way out. The same with my camping gear, I'm going to leave the chair, table, and other items at home. I'm wondering if I can keep everything down to 20kg or less. It will be a challenge, but at any time I can some of that gear sent out to me, especially while I'm still in Europe. Keeping some weight of the bike has got to help, surely, and losing a bit more myself will go away to take some strain of parts. From 151kg at start, I'm now down to 132kg, and could probably get down to around 110kg without looking like a racing snake. Its all good advice, and pretty much what I hoped for during my ride.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> I wonder if the hub doesn't like the tension required by the belt.



From what I could make out through email and our phone conversation, tension and alignment are key. A lot of the issue seemed to be a result of the new part being such, that any amount of out of alignment or tension with the belt would cause problems. The noise and grinding would be more noticeable when less pressure was applied to the pedals. I'm not sure how this will be different with a chain instead of a belt, but I'm told the new carrier / components work better with a chain, at least I can put a chain on whole due to have a frame that splits for a belt hey.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Nov 2017)

John Peel said:


> From what I could make out through email and our phone conversation, tension and alignment are key. A lot of the issue seemed to be a result of the new part being such, that any amount of out of alignment or tension with the belt would cause problems. The noise and grinding would be more noticeable when less pressure was applied to the pedals. I'm not sure how this will be different with a chain instead of a belt, but I'm told the new carrier / components work better with a chain, at least I can put a chain on whole due to have a frame that splits for a belt hey.


They have been tested over 000,000's of miles with a chain. They work very well. The test cycle such as it was with a belt was inadequate, clearly.


----------



## dodgy (27 Nov 2017)

John, Evans run basic maintenance courses in store. Liverpool shop does them https://www.evanscycles.com/tools-maintenance/fix-it-classes_c

I've never attended one, maybe someone in here has and can feedback on quality.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Nov 2017)

John Peel said:


> From what I could make out through email and our phone conversation, tension and alignment are key. A lot of the issue seemed to be a result of the new part being such, that any amount of out of alignment or tension with the belt would cause problems. The noise and grinding would be more noticeable when less pressure was applied to the pedals. I'm not sure how this will be different with a chain instead of a belt, but I'm told the new carrier / components work better with a chain, at least I can put a chain on whole due to have a frame that splits for a belt hey.



The chain needs hardly any tension to work, and will work over a much wider range of tension.

Far less fussy than the belt, on which as you've found tension is critical.

I'm sure plenty of users are happy with their belts, but your experience shows for full-on transcontinental adventure cycling a chain is the only option.

Incidentally, I spoke to a Dutch couple who were touring Scotland on Rohloff/belt bikes.

They seemed happy enough, although the woman said the belt was noisy in the wet.


----------



## dodgy (27 Nov 2017)

Pretty sure Mark Beaumont's first (and unsupported) RTW record was on a belt drive bike?


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Nov 2017)

Crankarm said:


> Later on he was repeatedly stoned and had many attempts to force him off his bike and steel his stuff by kids or youths in Ethiopia.



I had this in Kenya - not even a glimpse of trouble all week, then you turn into a village and it all goes Pete Tong in a flash. I was ok, but it was an eye opener.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Nov 2017)

dodgy said:


> Pretty sure Mark Beaumont's first (and unsupported) RTW record was on a belt drive bike?



I think that's right - it was mentioned in belt promotional material a few times.

Another snag with the belt is its tendency to roll off the sprocket.

Gates - the maker - cured that by making it wider.

Trouble with that is the bottom run of the belt is now more likely to pick up road grit which, when mashed into the belt by the sprocket, ruins the belt.

Mountain bikers tried hub gear/belt combinations.

Even a tuft of grass stuck to the belt can cause it to fail when the grass becomes trapped between it and the sprocket.

Resistance is another thing.

Some cyclists say you can feel a bit more than with a chain.

Theory is the belt teeth fit the sprocket snugly, so there can be some resistance when they disengage.

Made worse by the need for a wider belt to prevent roll off.


----------



## NickNick (27 Nov 2017)

John Peel said:


> Thanks Nick, I'm getting some good advice here on this site. I'm loving learning as I go, and so glad I did it this way. I hope to get on a bike course shortly. If anyone knows of good ones in Liverpool, it would be appreciated. I am also no considering going a lot lighter when I resume, leaving all my camera gear at home and laptop, in place of a really good mobile phone, which I'm getting regardless to replace my iphone 5s which is on its way out. The same with my camping gear, I'm going to leave the chair, table, and other items at home. I'm wondering if I can keep everything down to 20kg or less. It will be a challenge, but at any time I can some of that gear sent out to me, especially while I'm still in Europe. Keeping some weight of the bike has got to help, surely, and losing a bit more myself will go away to take some strain of parts. From 151kg at start, I'm now down to 132kg, and could probably get down to around 110kg without looking like a racing snake. Its all good advice, and pretty much what I hoped for during my ride.





John Peel said:


> Thanks Nick, I'm getting some good advice here on this site. I'm loving learning as I go, and so glad I did it this way. I hope to get on a bike course shortly. If anyone knows of good ones in Liverpool, it would be appreciated. I am also no considering going a lot lighter when I resume, leaving all my camera gear at home and laptop, in place of a really good mobile phone, which I'm getting regardless to replace my iphone 5s which is on its way out. The same with my camping gear, I'm going to leave the chair, table, and other items at home. I'm wondering if I can keep everything down to 20kg or less. It will be a challenge, but at any time I can some of that gear sent out to me, especially while I'm still in Europe. Keeping some weight of the bike has got to help, surely, and losing a bit more myself will go away to take some strain of parts. From 151kg at start, I'm now down to 132kg, and could probably get down to around 110kg without looking like a racing snake. Its all good advice, and pretty much what I hoped for during my ride.



Just found this that might be of use for you:

Looks like there are free courses (they look more detailed than the one Evans Cycles provides) if you meet the following criteria:
_
-To be eligible for FREE training sessions you need to live, work or study in the Merseyside or Halton area and be aged over 16._
https://www.bikeright.co.uk/merseyside/bitesizebikefix/


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Another snag with the belt is its tendency to roll off the sprocket..



What they did to stop the slipping was to create the centre track sprockets, where the belt rides on a centre rail by a grove in the belt. It forces mud and crap out either side.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Nov 2017)

John Peel said:


> What they did to stop the slipping was to create the centre track sprockets, where the belt rides on a centre rail by a grove in the belt. It forces mud and crap out either side.



I believe the centre track also made the belt wider, which in other respects is just what you don't want.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

dodgy said:


> Mark Beaumont's first (and unsupported) RTW record was on a belt drive bike?



I have been in contact with Mark in the last couple of years after his 2008 record, he used a chain and hub and did pretty will. I have booked into 3 full days and 2 part days with Bike Right in Liverpool 1 day on disc brakes, 1 day on wheel building and truing, both I paid for, then 1 full day on all aspects of maintenance and repair, and the 2 part days on other aspects of maintenance and safety. These last 3 days I got for free as I live in Liverpool. So all being well, I'm making the most of this time off.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Incidentally, I spoke to a Dutch couple who were touring Scotland on Rohloff/belt bikes..



Yes, I could see myself reverting to the belt again in the future if I only have short trips to do, but for RTW, I have learned the chain and Rohloff is my only real option right now, other than buying a new bike with derailleur, as the KOGA frame cannot convert to derailleur.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

NickNick said:


> Just found this that might be of use for you:
> 
> Looks like there are free courses (they look more detailed than the one Evans Cycles provides) if you meet the following criteria:
> _
> ...



Used your link to purchase a full day on discs, a full day on wheel truing and building, then a free full day on general maintenance and repair, and 2 free 2 hour days on other maintenance and safety. Cheers, I'm all set ,


----------



## NickNick (27 Nov 2017)

John Peel said:


> I have been in contact with Mark in the last couple of years after his 2008 record, he used a chain and hub and did pretty will. I have booked into 3 full days and 2 part days with Bike Right in Liverpool 1 day on disc brakes, 1 day on wheel building and truing, both I paid for, then 1 full day on all aspects of maintenance and repair, and the 2 part days on other aspects of maintenance and safety. These last 3 days I got for free as I live in Liverpool. So all being well, I'm making the most of this time off.



You could almost do with getting a crap second hand £20 bike of eBay that has never been maintained properly and riding that for next few months, would give you lots of hands on repair experience


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I had this in Kenya - not even a glimpse of trouble all week, then you turn into a village and it all goes Pete Tong in a flash. I was ok, but it was an eye opener.



Yes, I need to develop a healthy fear, and I guess that will likely come. In Manaus in the Brazilian Amazon, I was set on by a guy with a knife shaped pointy bit of wood, demanding money, he got nothing, and he was lucky he only got that , but if it came to it and a gun was pointed at my head god forbid, they can have anything.


----------



## Ticktockmy (27 Nov 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I had this in Kenya - not even a glimpse of trouble all week, then you turn into a village and it all goes Pete Tong in a flash. I was ok, but it was an eye opener.



On one tripI was stoned (not spif stoned) twice in Eygpt, also in Uganda by bored teenagers. on another adventure I shot at in Northern Turkey, and also in Cambodia where luckily the bullets missed me by inches, amazing how quick one can speed away with that as a incentive. But it make life interesting.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

NickNick said:


> You could almost do with getting a crap second hand £20 bike of eBay that has never been maintained properly and riding that for next few months, would give you lots of hands on repair experience



I've got a GIANT Escape 2 that was just stuck in my lockup and hardly ever got used. I will hammer that for these few months. These courses I have booked should be useful.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

Ticktockmy said:


> On one tripI was stoned.



Damn, as if battling crazy drivers isn't enough hey.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Nov 2017)

@John Peel Good luck to you on your courses and the trip itself. I’ve followed you on Twitter so I look forward to hearing about your progress (thanks for the follow back too!)


----------



## Crankarm (27 Nov 2017)

John Peel said:


> Yes, I could see myself reverting to the belt again in the future if I only have short trips to do, but for RTW, I have learned the chain and Rohloff is my only real option right now, other than buying a new bike with derailleur, as the KOGA frame cannot convert to derailleur.



I had a love hate relationship with the Hebie Chainglider chain guard I had for the chain on my Surly Troll Rohloff. Whilst it kept the chain covered and clean, the increased drag and clatter it made if not fitting perfectly was a real PITA. It was really difficult and fiddly to make small adjustments so the casing didn't rub or bind the chain. So much so that I only used it during winter to keep crud and salt off the transmission which it did well but quite a penalty in extra effort to pedal the bike and noise it made. Come summer and supposedly drier warmer months I took it off. Pedalling with it on had been like driving a car with the hand brake on. Still miles better than derailleurs though from a maintenance POV.

For chain for your Rohloff you need the KMC X1 about £25. I used a KMC quick link as well with no problems at all.
https://www.tritoncycles.co.uk/components-c9/chains-c64/kmc-x1-silver-internal-hub-gear-chain-p2966

Mine did over 10k miles and there was very little wear or stretch with the chain in this time, but of course people's riding styles can vary hugely, weight they carry and terrain over which they cycle can be massively different.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

RealLeeHimself said:


> @John Peel Good luck to you on your courses and the trip itself. I’ve followed you on Twitter so I look forward to hearing about your progress (thanks for the follow back too!)



Thanks Lee, I'm also looking to try scaling down my gear for this next section to see how I go. I have nearly 10kg of camera gear including cables, plus camping chair and table, and all sorts of electronics and bits I might not really need, so I'm investing in a great phone instead of taking my laptop, so lets see how I get on scaled right back. I'm thinking like this because of all the flights I will be taking to countries.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE="Crankarm, post: 5057863, member: 4995"
Mine did over 10k miles and there was very little wear or stretch with the chain in this time, but of course people's riding styles can vary hugely, weight they carry and terrain over which they cycle can be massively different.[/QUOTE]

I'm scaling back a lot of weight and crap I might not really need for this next leg, then once I reach Rome I will be getting a romantic visit and some of that gear brought out if I still need it. I estimate I could drop at least 15kg of kit, especially laptop and other electronics. One pannier bag on the rear is just for electronics, crazy really, but hey. I will be losing more weight myself while on my pit stop here, it will all help to take the strain of the bike.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Nov 2017)

John Peel said:


> Thanks Lee, I'm also looking to try scaling down my gear for this next section to see how I go. I have nearly 10kg of camera gear including cables, plus camping chair and table, and all sorts of electronics and bits I might not really need, so I'm investing in a great phone instead of taking my laptop, so lets see how I get on scaled right back. I'm thinking like this because of all the flights I will be taking to countries.



I use my iPhone 7 for all my photos and videos as it takes great pictures. It’s also my cycle computer, car sat nav, my memory (reminders and notes), kitchen sink.... My wife’s getting me a power pack for Christmas off Amazon that holds 7 charges for my iPhone so should not run out of battery easily when out and about and can take photos all day long.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

RealLeeHimself said:


> My wife’s getting me a power pack for Christmas off Amazon that holds 7 charges for my iPhone .



My biggest waste of money, besides the bike  Was the dynamo front hub with a usb adaptor, what a load of crap that is. It will hold a charge on things I'm using, but won't give much more than that. The lights obviously work with it, but I don't ride at night anyway. So I bought 2 EasyAcc 1000mAh power banks, and I wouldn't now be without them, they are amazing and smallish. I charge them up at campsite receptions overnight, and I will get a good couple of days out of them on my phone, satnav, blutooth speaker, walkman.


----------



## Ticktockmy (27 Nov 2017)

John Peel said:


> I know what you mean. If it goes pear shaped again in a big way and I'm as far away as say Malaysia, I'm going to send it back home and buy another one from a builder or manufacturer who can offer me real support, and it will be derailleur based too, and half the price.


Through most of your RWT route; getting standard bike parts, other than items like your Hub and drive belt, should not be a problem you might have to buy cheaper parts but that keeps you on the move. Even if the frame break you should be able in the main cities or Towns to find someone who can weld the frame, anyway flying spares to you via DHL, Fedex, UPS is easy enough, just a tad expensive, once you have done your courses you will have not problems fixing things. thats the advantage of a bike, its made of readily available standard parts in most cases. And will save you the effort of arranging shipping the damage bike home.

One bit of advice i give peeps, preventive maintenance is the answer to avoid many parts failure, at the end of the days riding, always take time to check the bike over, check the tightness of all your fastenings, and spokes clean your chain, and then lube it, check all your cables and brake hoses look for cracks around the spoke holes on your wheel rims and cone adjustment. If done in the evening it allows the fresh oil on the chain to soak into the rollers, then in the morning just wipe a rag over the outside to remove any surplus oil.

I noticed in one of your posts that you thought not many people did RTW tours, once you are out of Europe you will be surprised the amount of cyclist doing Long haul tours, indeed some routes feel like the M25 at times, and you can struggle to fine somewhere to stay.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Nov 2017)

John Peel said:


> My biggest waste of money, besides the bike  Was *the dynamo front hub* with a usb adaptor, what a load of crap that is. It will hold a charge on things I'm using, but won't give much more than that. The lights obviously work with it, but I don't ride at night anyway. So I bought 2 EasyAcc 1000mAh power banks, and I wouldn't now be without them, they are amazing and smallish. I charge them up at campsite receptions overnight, and I will get a good couple of days out of them on my phone, satnav, blutooth speaker, walkman.


To be fair Stephen you're generally going really quite slowly I think, likely below its minimum speed.

In a spirit of light heartedness, I just have a mental picture of you climbing those big Spanish hills with 200kgs all-up. My mental picture looks a bit like this  (skip to 45 secs):


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k81rRaszRlg


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

Ticktockmy said:


> One bit of advice i give peeps, preventive maintenance is the answer to avoid many parts failure



Yes, I will keep up with maintenance, and some good advice thanks. I was saying that I couldn't find many people going completely around the wold with a hub, but I do no of loads going around the world with derailleur. I know lots of people doing long tours on hubs, like Alaska to Argentina and the like with hubs.


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

Bonefish Blues said:


> To be fair Stephen you're generally going really quite slowly I think, likely below its minimum speed.
> 
> In a spirit of light heartedness, I just have a mental picture of you climbing those big Spanish hills with 200kgs all-up. My mental picture looks a bit like this  (skip to 45 secs):
> 
> ...




) something like that


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

Actually Triggers Broom scenario might be something like me and my bike 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HisD_pqlRHQ


----------



## Crankarm (27 Nov 2017)

Ticktockmy said:


> Through most of your RWT route; getting standard bike parts, other than items like your Hub and drive belt, should not be a problem you might have to buy cheaper parts but that keeps you on the move. Even if the frame break you should be able in the main cities or Towns to find someone who can weld the frame, anyway flying spares to you via DHL, Fedex, UPS is easy enough, just a tad expensive, once you have done your courses you will have not problems fixing things. thats the advantage of a bike, its made of readily available standard parts in most cases. And will save you the effort of arranging shipping the damage bike home.
> 
> One bit of advice i give peeps, preventive maintenance is the answer to avoid many parts failure, at the end of the days riding, always take time to check the bike over, check the tightness of all your fastenings, and spokes clean your chain, and then lube it, check all your cables and brake hoses look for cracks around the spoke holes on your wheel rims and cone adjustment. If done in the evening it allows the fresh oil on the chain to soak into the rollers, then in the morning just wipe a rag over the outside to remove any surplus oil.
> 
> I noticed in one of your posts that you thought not many people did RTW tours, once you are out of Europe you will be surprised the amount of cyclist doing Long haul tours, indeed some routes feel like the M25 at times, and you can struggle to fine somewhere to stay.



Yeah there's a conveyor belt of RTW cyclists of all nationalities in the Stans typically Bishkek either heading East or West. Not that I would know what cycling on the M25 is like ;@)

For me disc brakes are one major leap forward in technology, performance and reliability. So many long distance or RTW cyclists suffer from either worn out and or split rims, generally the rear, due to the braking surface wearing away at some point which necessitates a new wheel and where are you going to get a strong durable wheel built in the back of beyond that isn't going to break within 25km carrying you and all your gear? Disc brakes you don't have the problem of worn out rims or crud grinding them to a paste. Ok there are ceramic or carbide ones or such similar with hydraulic rim brakes such as .......... Koga do, but not my cup of tea. One thing about a Rohloff hub wheel, it is not dished so you could rebuild a wheel more easily than on a derailleur bike which can be heavily dished. A Rohloff wheel is therefore stronger. Maybe leave a couple of spare rims at home with a full set of spokes so if you need a new wheel then all you do is get them sent out by Fedex or UPS and you can build it yourself.

The other tip is take a spare set of bolts and nuts for the whole of your bike especially rack or mudguard bolts. Use Nylon nuts or Threadloc or spring washers to prevent nuts being shaken undone through vibration. There shouldn't be too many. Also a fair few cable ties which are fairly light. And get Schwalbe Marathon Plus Touring tyres with Smartguard either 1.75" or 2" width. Schwalbe Mondials might have Smartguard as well. Don't bother with anything else, seriously, unless you want to be stuck at the side of the road in the pissing rain or when it's a scorching hot day with no shade and your water has run out trying to repair a puncture with a gang of kids and dogs circling. My Schwalbe Marathon Plus Smartguard tyres 1.75" have done about 8k miles and the rear still has a lot of tread on it. For RTW touring where you might be riding a lot rougher terrain I would get the touring version, but commuting you don't need them.

And take a Rohloff oil change kit with enough oil and cleaning fluid for several changes at least until you get to another place that has dealers or you can buy the oil and cleaner. You don't want to miss the oil change intervals if you can help it.

You are getting lots of help so I hope you are making notes ;@)


----------



## John Peel (27 Nov 2017)

Crankarm said:


> Yeah there's a conveyor belt of RTW cyclists of all nationalities in the Stans typically Bishkek either heading East or West. Not that I would know what cycling on the M25 is like ;@)
> 
> For me disc brakes are one major leap forward in technology, performance and reliability. So many long distance or RTW cyclists suffer from either worn out and or split rims, generally the rear, due to the braking surface wearing away at some point which necessitates a new wheel and where are you going to get a strong durable wheel built in the back of beyond that isn't going to break within 25km carrying you and all your gear? Disc brakes you don't have the problem of worn out rims or crud grinding them to a paste. Ok there are ceramic or carbide ones or such similar with hydraulic rim brakes such as .......... Koga do, but not my cup of tea. One thing about a Rohloff hub wheel, it is not dished so you could rebuild a wheel more easily than on a derailleur bike which can be heavily dished. A Rohloff wheel is therefore stronger. Maybe leave a couple of spare rims at home with a full set of spokes so if you need a new wheel then all you do is get them sent out by Fedex or UPS and you can build it yourself.
> 
> ...



In a few weeks I'm booked in to to do a wheel building and truing course, so that should be handy, maybe. Those are the tyres I use at 50mm, and during the last 3300km's not a single puncture, I damaged the tyre wall on some sharp crappy caminos, but that's it. I keep an oil changing kit in my panniers. Rohloff have just serviced and changed the oil, so that will give me another 5k, and with the kit I have should seem me to 10k. When I set off again from Marseille, I will be a lot lighter, not just me, but kit wise. New phone to see how I get on with out the 7kg of camera gear and laptop, and all the cables, batteries and chargers associated with that, and other luxury items are going. I'm going to see how I get on with around 20kg of kit if I can, we will see.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Nov 2017)

@John Peel I’ve just checked out your photos on Twitter of your trip so far. You’ve got some amazing shots. I look forward to seeing more on your return to your trip.


----------



## John Peel (28 Nov 2017)

RealLeeHimself said:


> @John Peel I’ve just checked out your photos on Twitter of your trip so far. You’ve got some amazing shots. I look forward to seeing more on your return to your trip.


Thanks Lee, photography is my hobby and I love taking great pics, its my videography where I fall down, but I'm working on it  I have a go pro 5 and my Sony A7rii takes great 4K video. I video everything in 4K, then upload bits of video in 1080 or less for ease while I'm away. I save every bit of 4k video on SSD drives in the hope that when I complete this tour I can put a real video together, or get someone else to do it . I'm only get one chance at this tour, so I'm trying to capture as much of it in anyway I can. Cheers for taking a real interest too Lee. Steve


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Nov 2017)

Is the hub external gearbox? If so, taking it off and checking the grease is worth doing approx every 500km or so. A box spanner is also worth carrying to re align the gears if you take the external mech off and twist the shifter by mistake.


----------



## John Peel (28 Nov 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Is the hub external gearbox? .



The hub is pretty standard for Rohloff, its all enclosed except the bits that appear to be the problem, so access to those parts I am told is now fairly straight forward with the right tools. I'm on the understanding that this latest carrier / components are prone to the grease washing out more easily, and so I suppose checks often would be an idea. You can only get that special grease from Rohloff I believe. My issue started grinding in under 200 miles, so checking under that would be a real pain in the arse. I'm hoping it will not be necessary to check so often.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Nov 2017)

The cables go into the external gearbox then that attaches to the hub. It is an option for Rohloff Hubs. Makes cable replacement much easier amongst other things.


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Nov 2017)

Worth carrying a small spanner or pliers to fit the hex shifter on the hub.

If one of the cables or the handlebar shifter fails, you can still change gear, although you would have to dismount each time to do it.


----------



## tyreon (28 Nov 2017)

You sound an amateur John...and which,in part,is why I sometimes follow you. I must say I get a bit fed up with the semi pros and the pros theseadays...and with so many around. I also get fed up with 'first to be' 'first to have...': have read it all,refuse to buy the book or hook and go for the long burn. The uninteresting story can sometimes be the best told: Japanese simplicity and understatement can make a good 'movie'. Benedict Allen is way too rich for me(rich as in plum pudding rich)*. I know, I was recently trying to sell my book on how I ate my wife whilst trekking across Antartica in the mosquito infested jungles. The wife had been bitten by an Asp and I had no food...*

*Hey,I'm now in bold print. How did that happen?

I think it was the cyclist Ian Hibbell who said his RTW adventures had to be glammed up to attract sales. I don't think IH wanted the make up.

I thought your £4k for a bike was a bit OTT. But hey...each to their own. I tend to believe what's tried and tested and simpler to fix is better understood and ...better tried and tested,then fixed if it goes wrong

I seem to be posting on page 5/6? Is this why I am in bold?

You don't appear to be as I expect a RTW cyclist to appear. Hey,novel!

As a man of the 60s and in his 60s I like some character. You seem well balanced. It's okay to get frustrated John. Get stressed. Get angry. Go ballistic. It sortsa spices up stuff.

Hey,I'm beginning to contradict meself here. Better quit.

As a numbskull on the network I seem only to be able to follow you on Facebook. And I'm not a member(and don't wish to be) Give me a link wherein I can dip into what's happening to you. PS If you ever appear on the dreaded One Show,I'm out.
BFN

*


----------



## dodgy (28 Nov 2017)

Might be better to delete that load of drivel and try again.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Nov 2017)

I thought it kind of interesting actually.

And made some good points.


----------



## dodgy (28 Nov 2017)

I tend to put the same effort into reading as the person has put into writing. I couldn't figure out what it was all about.


----------



## John Peel (28 Nov 2017)

tyreon said:


> You sound an amateur John...and which,in part,is why I sometimes follow you.
> *As a man of the 60s and in his 60s I like some character. You seem well balanced. As a numbskull on the network I seem only to be able to follow you on Facebook. And I'm not a member(and don't wish to be) Give me a link wherein I can dip into what's happening to you. PS If you ever appear on the dreaded One Show,I'm out.
> BFN
> *



 Very good, I enjoyed your comment. The ones you hear about mostly, are the ones I try not to emulate. I've worked damned hard to afford to experience this one chance at RTW, and I'm going to get my money's worth. Not one days cycle touring before starting out, that's how I wanted it, I wanted to feel the whole thing, warts and all. Dragged out of school in my early teens to graft, hod carrier for years in Manchester, to building my own building company which I ran for 20 years, and I did it with not a penny from anyone. So yes, this is a little different from anything you may have read, and I must be completely bonkers, but I'm pretty proud of myself for getting here. If you want a link to follow, go to my homepage stephenpeel.co.uk and choose the link to Google+ Blog, this is the page I post to firstly, and you don't have to be a member to read. Thanks for your input and nice its good to know you are following. S


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Nov 2017)

I haven't (yet) read all 7 pushes of this, but having attempted to cycle around the world myself (along with my husband) I can say a number of things such as if you want to blog, do so. I did and family and friends followed my updates. I kept a daily diary handwritten had well. Do what you want and if it means a lot to your family and you, keep it going. It is a means of communication and whilst sometimes it was a chore, or felt like one, it has become so very valuable to us since our tour ended unexpectedly 12 months in.

People told us we were carrying too much, well they are not us. 1 pannier alone was medication for a number of serious medical conditions I have and we always had a minimum of 3 months meds for me. we preferred to have tools and spares with us, and not just for the bike but for this like our airmats, the tent, goretex patches for our waterproofs and a sewing kit for our clothing. I often had to make repairs to our clothes, a couple of times to our tent (a lemming chewed it's way into the inner tent in the very far north of Norway) our groundsheet had numerous inner tube patches on it etc. Carry what you want. Your speed and enjoyment is yours and tips alone. We carried 1 paperback book each which kept us company and are frequently traded along the way with other tourers and also swapped at camp-sites.

Another thing we did which proved ideal was to take an advanced first aid course which taught things such as IV, cannula and sutures. It was exceptionally useful and continues to be so.

I also did a lot of photography. Someone calculated that for my blog there was a published photography for every 8 miles... I never owned up to how many are not published. I carried 2 cameras. A small Canon Powershot G10 and subsequently the G11 which both took a polarising filter and take in RAW format and my big camera the Canon EOS 5D mk ii asking with 2 lenses (L series) a limited selection of Lee filters and a polarising filter, cleaning kit, tripod, spare batteries etc...

We too were on (and still have) or Rohloff speedhub (we love them) and also ran into problems though more indirectly (like you). For my husband's it was a small oil leak which meant that his chain was constantly dirty and coated in an oil to which soil and and stuck to. He wore through parts much faster than I did. For me, I had best changing issues caused by the best changer leaking water into the cable and it slowly rusting. It gave up for the first time in Serbia where I was given much help by SJS Cycles from whom we bought the bikes. The water inside the gear run had frozen preventing me from changing gear! In Greece we had to drill out the screws for the gear changer and completely replace the gear changing system.

I think you know by now, do what you want to do. Some people here have very firm ideas on what should and should not be carried. A 2 week camping tour is totally different to a world tour.

Best wishes and hope to hear that you are back on the road soon.

And should you find your way to Australia and into the Canberra area, give us a yell. You are more than welcome to visit our stay. We are on warmshowers as well. 
SNSSO


----------



## raleighnut (29 Nov 2017)

If you're ditching the chair/table I'd suggest using one of these,




Very light but comfy back support


----------



## oldfatfool (29 Nov 2017)

Dont botther with a blog etc, get back, write a book about it, self publish on Amazon, and donate the royalties to a charity of your choice.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Nov 2017)

dodgy said:


> I tend to put the same effort into reading as the person has put into writing. I couldn't figure out what it was all about.


Read it again - one of the key points was an expression of boredom with the tales of over professional overprepared trips (possibly sponsored) and the exaggerated macho tales of hardships, near death experiences bla bla bla. I had an invite to a bike touring film show a while ago which i passed on as it was full of that sort of stuff. Lots of examples on youtube i think. The subjects would be better off having a good **** in their sleeping bags of a morning, chilling a bit and maybe telling me/us something more interesting about the day that followed. Something that would give us an insight into them and the areas and people they were experiencing. In short, not a human cycle travel tale that read/filmed more like a shoot-em up video game.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Nov 2017)

Thanks for your post above satnav, though must admit that despite you saying you love the rohloff, it does sound problematical on a long trip.


----------



## tyreon (29 Nov 2017)

Satnavsays seems very decent. Sort of open and fluid. Like the style

From my own place, have you read Are You Experienced by William Sutcliffe? It's a wry take on those on the road, albeit without bikes. Travellers in competition! Against my cautious judgement,I liked it. 5*. There can be a culture 'out there'(those who are travelling the world)of reverse snobbery or ambition and hidden pride. You'd finish the book in the morning.

'Out bush' (out of Europe)my main concern would be avoiding lorries and the like. I expect I'm 'racist' but from past experience and my BBC fed English nationalism,drivers 'over there' don't seem to adhere to the same rules and regs 'over here'.

The next thing I'd be cautious of is dogs. Back in the days of the square wheel the Turkish lorry drivers pastime was to swerve to kill them as they came from left and right to attack their trucks wheels. At the same time,many youngsters enjoyed the innocent pastime of throwing bricks and stones at passing (unwanted?) travellers.

Such experiences. Such 'interesting times'! Thank G I'm now well past ever thinking of contemplating such a journey. 

Jupiter's Travels depicted the world and era when it was at its best. 8 years back the 75yo went round the same route on a motorcycle to revisit the places he'd been. All wrecked. Doomed. Doomed. We've missed it.

Apologies to readers for the last paragraph: my attempt at humour. (It's why I've never attempted the stage)


----------



## dodgy (29 Nov 2017)

Apologies for my rude response on this thread. I had tried to read the message a few times but it didn't scan for me. It would have been better for me not to have commented at all


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Nov 2017)

You made me laugh talking about the KOGA dealership you dropped into. I had 3 Kogas, including the World Traveller which is a lovely touring bike. But without any doubt at all, KOGA has the worst customer service of any organisation I have ever dealt with. I have spoken to 2 KOGA Ambassadors who agree with this and who say getting anything from KOGA except the bare minimum is like pulling teeth. They will not reply to my LBS and he is a KOGA dealer.

I have now changed over to Genesis and have a Croix de Fer 20 and it is great. The guys at Genesis are only too happy to help.

I have sold one KOGA recently and the other 2 will go in the Spring.

Lovely bikes but awful service.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 Nov 2017)

Size not always a good thing in the case of Koga, I guess - and yet, with their reach they should be the obvious, no-brain choice for expeditioners, one would have thought. OP was looking for a "fit-and-forget" solution as a novice by his own admission, and clearly didn't get that, nor did he seem to get the help he needed when most required.


----------



## jay clock (29 Nov 2017)

John Peel said:


> , and buy a phone that I will work better with transferring images from my Sony A7rii phone to it via wifi, instead of doing the editing on my laptop. .


You sound keen on photography - no idea this helps at all but Nikon have a feature called SnapBridge that allows you to automatically transfer pics from camera to phone via Bluetooth.....


----------



## jay clock (29 Nov 2017)

John Peel said:


> walkman.


One of these?


----------



## jay clock (29 Nov 2017)

Stephen? John? I am with you on taking a laptop btw. One comment is that you said you are backing up videos on SSD drives/ Are you also uploading to Cloud. I have a 1TB account with Dropbox, and it would certainly help once in a while when you have good wifi to let it all sync to the cloud


----------



## jay clock (29 Nov 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I haven't (yet) read all 7 pushes of this, but having attempted to cycle around the world myself (along with my husband) I can say a number of things such as if you want to blog, do so. I did and family and friends followed my updates. I kept a daily diary handwritten had well. Do what you want and if it means a lot to your family and you, keep it going. It is a means of communication and whilst sometimes it was a chore, or felt like one, it has become so very valuable to us since our tour ended unexpectedly 12 months in.
> 
> People told us we were carrying too much, well they are not us. 1 pannier alone was medication for a number of serious medical conditions I have and we always had a minimum of 3 months meds for me. we preferred to have tools and spares with us, and not just for the bike but for this like our airmats, the tent, goretex patches for our waterproofs and a sewing kit for our clothing. I often had to make repairs to our clothes, a couple of times to our tent (a lemming chewed it's way into the inner tent in the very far north of Norway) our groundsheet had numerous inner tube patches on it etc. Carry what you want. Your speed and enjoyment is yours and tips alone. We carried 1 paperback book each which kept us company and are frequently traded along the way with other tourers and also swapped at camp-sites.
> 
> ...


Great comments @SatNavSaysStraightOn . I have done a lot of touring, mainly shorter but going across the US shortly. You learn from your own experience what matters in terms of comfort etc. I LOVE to write a blog (see www.jmhr.com for my offerings) and even now I re-read my own often to relive trips.. So why would I not do it? I have had people on this forum tell me I should leave my mobile phone behind. Why? I LOVE talking/texting my family (inc 5 children) very often so again, why would I follow someone else's rules.

Best one was being told that dental floss was not needed on tour as "you're hardly going to pull are you?"

Having said all that, @John Peel you will learn new stuff from others, and glad to see you actively are doing so.

Have fab trip!


----------



## John Peel (29 Nov 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Having attempted to cycle around the world myself (along with my husband) I can say a number of things such as if you want to blog, do so.
> SNSSO




Hi, there are some similarities here, especially with regards to meds and photography. I too carry a lot of meds, as a number of years ago I was run over by an articulated lorry and suffer a permanently damaged spine as a result. The meds take up nearly half a front pannier. 

Photography is also my hobby, and you should check out my images on my social media, its easier to view them on Google+ so here is a link https://plus.google.com/collection/4KjhX G+ is more geared towards photographers and its easier than most other platforms to upload to. You will be able to tell the shots mixed in with my phone images. I use a Sony a7rii, with a great prime 55mm lens and a Sony G 70-200 lens. With all the cables and bits, it can take up a lot of space and weigh quite a bit. Then there is the GoPro 5 and bits for that too. My laptop and cables. All this gear takes up a lot of room and is heavy, but being as I'm a solo traveller it has helped stop me getting bored later in the day or at night when I have finished my ride, and is all a part of recording this whole adventure. Like you, I also capture RAW. I'm set up to capture both RAW and JPEG for each image, then I transfer everything to SSD external drives for safekeeping. 

Not having anyone else to talk to or even argue with  is quite difficult, and probable the single hardest part of this journey, mentally. I'm a social creature, and so love being around other people, which is why I try to get to a campsite rather than spend the whole day on my own cycling, then wild camping on my own at night, it would drive me crazy I think. The laptop I use to keep videos and do some editing, but charging it up can be a real pain. Pushing yourself on your own is hard too, and not being able to just nip into a shop or to a toilet without securing all your gear can be difficult too. Yes, solo is very hard, and the bit I find difficult. In Spain, I passed just 2 other cycle tourists, probably because of the route I chose through the middle via Madrid.

And so blogging is another way for me to keep occupied. If I reach a campsite at the end of the day, I have a little routine. I set my tent and gear up, take a shower and wash the clothes I had on that day and change into clothes for sleeping in, then I prepare clothes for the next days cycle because the ones I have just washed are unlikely to be dry by morning. Then its food time, and I don't cook my own food, but I do have a burner and make coffee. I usually pick some food up like bread and things to put on it during the day to eat at night. Cooking with company to share a meal with is much better, and I have been asked many times by other campers if I would like to sit with them to eat, and have had BBQ and all sorts of lovely meals, thanks to the lovely people I have met. I'm not looking for free anything, its just that some people see me on my own at my tent and welcome me, its lovely. 

Then its time to do my blogs. This can take me an hour, and I then spend a bit longer replying to comments which I love doing. Making and posting blogs and posts is important to me, it keeps me connected to my friends and loved ones around the world. I have countless more people eager to catch up with my day, than people not liking reading blogs, and so I have no intention of limiting them. Its like a reality show  

I left off at Marseille at day 80, and when I return to Marsielle to continue, it will post day 81. All this time in between I don't count in my blog days obviously, although I do update my blogs from time to time to keep people up to speed on what is happening with me and my bike. And besides, I think my daily posts are great  So after spending an hour or so on my evening posts, its time to make phone calls home to my children and other loved ones, and then if I'm not sleepy I will watch a movie or something on my laptop. 

Getting up in the morning, packing up all my gear, and taking those first few pedal strokes is the best part, I love this part more than any other part of the day. Its a real feeling of freedom, of excitement, not knowing what the day will bring. I can't describe to people how amazing this part of the day is, even if its raining and cold, its fantastic. What also really makes my day, is when someone talks to me, asks me about what I'm doing and takes a real interest. I love that. I have met so many wonderful people. People on holiday from all over the world are inviting me to stay with them if I am ever passing through their own countries, as you have done and thank you. 

The biggest let down thus far though, has been the bike, as you are aware from reading parts of this thread. It has seriously put a dent in my adventure. I wanted to be out of France, Italy, Greece and Turkey before the harshest parts of winter, but have now missed that window and I am back in the UK. I won't now be returning to Marseille until lat Feb/ or the beginning of March in order to catch warmer - if wetter - weather, and truly enjoy Greece. I truly hate the cold. I was born in Manchester, but brought up in Perth Australia, so love warm weather. 

I can imagine your blog is amazing and really informative, so I'm just checking it out on crazy guy on a bike and will give it a really good read. Is crazy guy on a bike easy to use on a mobile phone, or is it really for laptop use, as it looks a little tricky, and I have tried commenting on a RTW cyclists page in the past, which was awkward too. All the best. Steve


----------



## John Peel (29 Nov 2017)

oldfatfool said:


> Dont botther with a blog etc, get back, write a book about it, self publish on Amazon, and donate the royalties to a charity of your choice.



Each time I write a blog, post or article, I copy it to a word document too. I'm keeping everything I write, as I would love to write a book on my return. I think it would be interesting for people like me who have never cycle toured before and are just ordinary people looking for adventure.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Nov 2017)

Bollo said:


> View attachment 384904





Blue Hills said:


> Thanks for your post above satnav, though must admit that despite you saying you love the rohloff, it does sound problematical on a long trip.


None of the problems experienced were actually with the rohloff speeding itself. My gear change issues came about from an accident/incident on day 5 that neither of us realised was going to be a problem much further down the line. Put that one down to a combination of someone else helping us (getting the bike on a train) and the gear changer at the handle bars well that was just one of those things. Had I have known what I know now, or even ever ridden my husband's bike I would have realised that there was a problem that needed to be addressed before it became critical. Water pipe insulation (yep!) saw me safely through Serbia one the problem had been identified. By then we had realised we needed to stop off in Greece for an overhaul of the bikes after 13,500km or so and before we headed off into eastern turkey, Iran and beyond, though that never happened sadly. 

The very slow oil leak on my husband's bike was a seal which had some dirty under it this not making a deal properly. The hub can run without oil. It always had enough inside that can't drain out for it not to be a problem. It was just a matter of keeping his chain clean. It only lasted 9,000km compared to the 14,000km that mine did. Same with the sprocket and chain thingymajig I can't remember the darned name of (sorry memory issues since my 12 day stay in icu back in July). 

They are anything except problematical. I would still hate to have done what we were planning to do (pamir highway via Tajikistan and Kurdistan which was a viable entry into China at the time) on a derailleur system which I still hate having to index!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Nov 2017)

John Peel said:


> Is crazy guy on a bike easy to use on a mobile phone, or is it really for laptop use, as it looks a little tricky, and I have tried commenting on a RTW cyclists page in the past, which was awkward too. All the best. Steve


CGOAB is set up so you can pretty much use anything. You can email your updates in and I know Neil has (last time I looked) an app as well which can be used to upload to your journal. 

We also took a 13“ laptop and 2 SSD's for backups. I carried one, my husband the other. I also wrote everything up in word first, spell checked what I could and then copied it over to my journal. at the end of each country we posted home a bag of 'souvenirs' information leaflets, papery maps, little things we had been given along the way etc. It helped with memories and also lightened the load. 

One thing we did learn the hard way add the need to keep receipts because of my hubby's occupation. On his security clearance application when we returned to the UK, they wanted us to prove where we had spent every night! Talk about a challenge because we wild called a lot including very close to the certain borders they were not happy about. Our only saving grace was that we never actually collected the visas we had obtained so our papers were pretty clear (a shame really but it helped considerably given the countries we had visas for!) obviously we managed because we had a gps reference for every night, the journal which clearly indicates the list time a page was edited and enough receipts or entries on visa card to prove what we had done, but it did take quite a bit of work to convince them! 

Right I must retire for the night. 

Best wishes and stay fit whilst you are off the bike otherwise those first few weeks are going to be hell again. Another thing we found out the hard way whilst waiting out (in Greece) the worst of an exceptionally bad winter in eastern Turkey. (even I bailed at -40C overnight temperatures and ordinarily I don't bat an eyelid at even -20C.)


----------



## John Peel (29 Nov 2017)

jay clock said:


> Great comments @SatNavSaysStraightOn . I have done a lot of touring, mainly shorter but going across the US shortly. You learn from your own experience what matters in terms of comfort etc. I LOVE to write a blog (see www.jmhr.com for my offerings) and even now I re-read my own often to relive trips.. So why would I not do it? I have had people on this forum tell me I should leave my mobile phone behind. Why? I LOVE talking/texting my family (inc 5 children) very often so again, why would I follow someone else's rules.
> 
> Best one was being told that dental floss was not needed on tour as "you're hardly going to pull are you?"
> 
> ...



I also had to respond. I looked at your map of southern USA that you rode. I have driven through all of those places, and those landscapes are truly amazing and I would love to cycle through them to experience them at a nice pace, and as a part of this tour, maybe I will. I am the same with regard to doing exactly what I want to do, and at the same time I will listen to advice being given from anyone, and if I find its something I can use, I will use it. Before I left, people would ask me why now, why would I do this when I have worked so hard for everything I have and could just retire comfortably into my old age instead of risking life an limb and finances. Well, being as I'm nearly 55, and there are no grandchildren yet, it's a perfect time for me. I could have taken a month here and there once in a while, but it was never really about me going to a country and cycling it, then going somewhere else another time and cycling that one, but I can truly appreciate that appeal for a lot of people, and understand that life restrictions dictate that kind of touring. 

This is going to sound really strange, but it was the cycling completely around the world bit that I wanted, not so much the cycling . I know, it sounds crazy. I'm trying to explain that the challenge to do one last amazing multi-year adventure that had a start and a finish, while at the same time experiencing the world at a perfect pace, was what I wanted. I'm not a cyclist, and to be honest, if I manage this mammoth tour, I might pack the bike away and never cycle again, because going out during the day from home for a bike ride for an hour or 2 bores the hell out of me, so I rarely do it. But the bicycle was the vehicle I needed to do what I wanted at the pace I wanted to do it. Look, I'm going to stop writing because I'm almost confusing myself  But its like those who would love to single cross the Altantic Ocean solo. Its not that they love rowing boats, its the challenge and adventure and personal reward for completing or attempting something amazing. I'm going to copy this to a blog I think )


----------



## John Peel (29 Nov 2017)

jay clock said:


> One of these?
> View attachment 385209



 No, one of these, times have changed  This one I have loaded with 128gb of albums. It is tiny and lasts a few days without having to charge it. I link it to my BlueTooth speaker which hangs off my bar bag. I love listing to sounds without the earphones while I'm cycling. I have 2 battery banks that keep everything going for days on 1 charge each.


----------



## John Peel (29 Nov 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> You made me laugh talking about the KOGA dealership you dropped into. I had 3 Kogas, including the World Traveller which is a lovely touring bike. But without any doubt at all, KOGA has the worst customer service of any organisation I have ever dealt with.
> Lovely bikes but awful service.



I agree, the bike is striking to look at, and when I park it up people stand around it looking at it, and it feels solid. I had narrowed my original choices before purchase to Thorn Nomad and KOGA Worldtraveller, and just 2 things had me choosing the KOGA over the Thorn, and that was that I thought the Thorn was ugly, really ugly, and I didn't want to feel that way about such a purchase, regardless of how good it was. But what is ugly to me could be stunning to someone else. Not only that, but the Thorn had no stands, not one, and that made me a little concerned as to why. The KOGA on the other hand had one on the front and one on the rear, and I can't stress how much I love that idea, it has kept my bike stable with tons of weight in the front panniers. 

When I have just put the back stand down and not the front, the front wheel turns and swings the bike under the weight of the panniers. So 2 stands and good looking bike was all it was. I'm so so let down by the customer service, and will never again have another KOGA. I have been speaking with company called Stanforth Bikes here in the UK, and if I were to get another bike, I think I would give them a go. I like their confidence in being able to offer great support. How that is in reality is another thing, but besides that, I like the look of their bikes.


----------



## John Peel (29 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> If you're ditching the chair/table I'd suggest using one of these,
> 
> 
> View attachment 385196
> ...



This is my chair, and to be fair it only weighs a pound, takes my bulk, and collapses really small, the table is a bit bigger though.


----------



## John Peel (29 Nov 2017)

jay clock said:


> You sound keen on photography - no idea this helps at all but Nikon have a feature called SnapBridge that allows you to automatically transfer pics from camera to phone via Bluetooth.....



Yes, my Sony a7rii does the same with its built in wifi to my iphone. It will still leave the original image on the sd card in the camera, but it will send a much smaller 2Mb copy of the image over to my iphone for me to use. I have only just loaded this app to my phone and set up the camera this last week, but I have my new iphone arriving this week so will see how it all works like that, and see how good the imaging is on the iphone x. I'm due a romantic visit for a week once I reach Rome in March, so if I can't live without my camera and laptop, I will have that stuff brought back out to me at that point. I have a Tb of cloud space to upload to from the iphone, so the 256gb of space on the iphone will be great to see how the phone manages 4k video too. You would think I would have enough to do with just the cycling, but at the end of a short day or at night, I have a lot of time on my hands to play with toys, its just the weight of everything I'm trying to work with.


----------



## John Peel (29 Nov 2017)

tyreon said:


> drivers 'over there' don't seem to adhere to the same rules and regs 'over here'.
> 
> T)



Trucks were my biggest concern. While working on the Hard Shoulder of the M6 Motorway in Birmingham, I heard the rumble strip, rumble, and I turned around to see the front of an articulated lorry, then it was lights out. I awoke in hospital after being thrown down the hard shoulder and bounced off signs and barriers. 3 years of therapy to get things on track. So this was going to be a huge challenge for me, and one reason I didn't practice before setting out on this. I had a feeling that if I did practice on busy roads, I wouldn't have take it on. But you know, in less than a couple of weeks of my nerves being shot on this tour, I was OK. It still goes through me when I hear the rumble strip behind me, or straps whistling in the wind on a truck, but I've actually really dealt with it really well, too well really, as a healthy fear of that kind of thing is important.


----------



## John Peel (29 Nov 2017)

jay clock said:


> Stephen? John? I am with you on taking a laptop btw. One comment is that you said you are backing up videos on SSD drives/ Are you also uploading to Cloud. I have a 1TB account with Dropbox, and it would certainly help once in a while when you have good wifi to let it all sync to the cloud



I had to change my username to something other than my real name according to the rules here, so I chose my middle and last name. My name is Stephen. 

If I take my laptop back with me I will transfer files to SSD, but if I don't, I will use my iphone to upload to my online Google Drive with 1tb of space I have. Connection permitted. The iphone has 256gb of internal memory so will store things until I can upload.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Nov 2017)

It's a shame the Koga has been a disappointment.

But it seems to me now that you are chain drive, you can reasonably expect the premium riding experience and reliability you paid for.

You rarely hear anything other than praise for the Rohloff hub, mine has been faultless and a delight to use during its first 2,500 miles.

@Littgull on here has found the same.

From what I can gather - not least from @SatNavSaysStraightOn - if there is a weak link it's the twist shifter.

Even if it fails, the design of the hub means you can always select the gear you want although you have to dismount to do it. 

Given my reservations about the shifter, if doing a world tour I would be tempted to replace it with the Giles Berthoud aluminium one which looks sturdier.

However, a Rohloff dealer told me gripping it to twist can be difficult, particularly in cold/wet weather.

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/gear-shifters/22-mm-gilles-berthoud-twister-for-rohloff-hubs-silver/


----------



## John Peel (29 Nov 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> It's a shame the Koga has been a disappointment./



I have noticed that sjs cycles seems to get mentioned a lot through some of the posts and threads I have read, and yet they don't actually build bikes from what I can see, well other than putting them together from other manufacturers, but the reviews about them seem good. 

I expected a premium service from KOGA before the chain drive. The belt system was a very expensive bit of kit, the belt and spare belt I bought worked out at a couple of hundred sobs on their own, 2 chains would have been much cheaper than that, and that goes for the sprockets and components too. So I'm in no doubt the chain drive is much cheaper, but lets hope its much more reliable and gets me around the world hey. 

If it fails again beyond my own or a shop in a countries capabilities while I'm away on this next leg, I'm dumping it back to the UK. I will either have another bike sent out to me with derailleur gears from another bike builder in the UK, or I will buy a bike with derailleur gears in a shop where I am at that time, if they have one available. Even it ends up a cheap'ish (under a grand, a lot under) bike to allow me to finish that country, then that's what I will do. I can't keep taking these kinds of breaks for bike repairs, I will be 90 years old before I complete. Losing my weather window to clear Europe has been heartbreaking enough, setting me back 4 months, not to mention my having to survive in that time, so very expensive too. But I'm upbeat, despite how my words are coming out here , I'm on a mission


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 Nov 2017)

Thorn is SJS's brand Stephen - built to their spec & design.


----------



## tyreon (29 Nov 2017)

One of the strangest phenomena when cycling is trying to find a spot where you can find privacy in wanting to 'spend a penny'...or maybe twopence. Rest assured when you see your place there's a sudden burst of traffic,or vans and the like will stop by for a break. Out country,with no one around,just as you wish to undress you will have a bus turn up to 'take five' or an ice cream van. Works almost everytime. Shoulkd you ever have any further mech problems it maybe worth waiting until you-need-to go. Just as you're ready and wanting no one to see,suddenly everyone seems to stop where you are. Very annoying


----------



## John Peel (29 Nov 2017)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Thorn is SJS's brand Stephen - built to their spec & design.



Oh I see, cheers for that. Makes a lot of sense.


----------



## John Peel (29 Nov 2017)

:


tyreon said:


> just as you wish to undress you will have a bus turn up to 'take five' or an ice cream van.



) I can relate to that, one day north of Madrid, it was 35c and I had been riding a rocky camino for over 7 hours and hadn't seen a sole all day. Not a house a car, nothing. I was running really low on water in that heat, and I was really hungry too, but right next to my track was a small grape vine with heaps of grapes draping off it. I reached over and snapped a bunch off, and just as I was about to eat them, a 4x4 full of people came up the hill from out of the blue, so I launched the grapes in the bushes. They looked at me through the windows, and just glared as they drove past, I didn't see another sole for the next 3 hours, I was knackered but glad to reach a crappy little campsite. I will remember that tip thanks, next breakdown, drop my trousers and wait for the crowds to turn up


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Nov 2017)

John Peel said:


> Oh I see, cheers for that. Makes a lot of sense.



There aren't many places where uncut lengths of tube go in one door and a finished bike goes out of another door.

Many brands use the word 'manufacture' when 'assembly' would be more accurate.

There's nothing wrong with assembling in this way, nearly all bikes are made up of a frame and bought-in components from the likes of Shimano.

I'm not sure who makes Thorn - or Koga - frames.

As a bicycle centric country, Holland does, or at least did, have traditional manufacturers.

At one time all Gazelle bikes were made from the ground up in their factory in Holland.

I don't know if that's still the case.

The matter is further complicated by some brands which use a mixture of ground up manufacture and bought-in frames.

I believe some Cannondales and Treks are still welded from raw tube in the USA, but other Cannondale and Trek bikes use bought-in frames.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 Nov 2017)

Thorn frames are Far East fabricated. Stanforth and OBW frames are still UK made, in the main by a bloke in a garage just outside Cov, which is nice.


----------



## John Peel (29 Nov 2017)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Thorn frames are Far East fabricated. Stanforth and OBW frames are still UK made, in the main by a bloke in a garage just outside Cov, which is nice.



I talked recently to Stanforth over the phone, and I believe they use raw tubing. I was asking them about making a bike for me if I ditched this KOGA, and they would need my weight and planned usage so they can choose the best steel tubing for the job, which is what I like to hear. I'm sure there must be a few other throughout the UK.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Nov 2017)

I think you are overthinking this john peel.

None but those with very particular requirements need a bike custom built from raw steel tubes.

I recently bought in a sale a new ridgeback expedition for £700.

With hand built wheels from the likes of Spa Cycles (and in the meantime i can use the perfectly decent standard wheels) ,there is no reason at all why it couldn't carry me or anyone else around the world.

All the best, look forward to your future reports.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Nov 2017)

John Peel said:


> I'm sure there must be a few other throughout the UK.



Rourke springs immediately to mind.

They are in Stoke, which is handier for you.

@Fab Foodie has a Rourke made to his preferred geometry.

http://www.rourke.biz/about.shtml


----------



## John Peel (29 Nov 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> I recently bought in a sale a new ridgeback expedition for £700.,there is no reason at all why it couldn't carry me or anyone else around the world. All the best, look forward to your future reports.



Thanks. Yes I know what you mean, I guess it was because when I first set out, the total weight including the bike, me, all the kit, was 206kg (454lb). Me being 151kg at the time. I know right . That's like 8 racing snakes plus their bikes, and a large grapefruit. I am now 132kg by the way, it fell off on the first part of my tour. I'm a big guy, not belly, and I was surprised to watch the shoulder, chest and the muscles in my arms fall away as the weeks went by. I'm back at the gym for a while now thank god. I have a friend who cycle tours and he weighs only half my weight, and of course with that clothing has less material too  He gets away with any old frame and wheels.


----------



## Alan O (29 Nov 2017)

Wow! Just seen this thread and that's about all I can say - wow 

I do actually have one thought. I spend a fair bit of my time in Bangkok (my wife is Thai and we have a house there). I've no idea if I'll be there if/when you're passing through that way (especially as I expect you have no idea when you might be there either).

But if we happen to be there at the same time, I'd be happy to offer you a place to stay.

Alan


----------



## John Peel (29 Nov 2017)

Alan O said:


> Wow! Just seen this thread and that's about all I can say - wow
> 
> I do actually have one thought. I spend a fair bit of my time in Bangkok (my wife is Thai and we have a house there). I've no idea if I'll be there if/when you're passing through that way (especially as I expect you have no idea when you might be there either).
> 
> ...



Hi Alan, that is really nice of you, and much appreciated thank you. At the beginning of January 18, I am getting my visas sorted for Turkey, India, and Thailand, and making sure that I can start to use each one with in 12 months of them being issued. Doing this from the UK it will much easier for me to get 6 months for Indian, as I want to cycle from Mumbai to Trivandrum. I have been to Southern India a couple of times and love it, and have driven on the roads too so know what to expect. I will then fly out to Thailand. I would take you up on that offer Alan if I am there when you are. Cheers. Steve


----------



## jags (29 Nov 2017)

Steve Thorn bike are a great i had the Sherpa built like a tank great bike sold it to a guy in the UK (im from Ireland) i now ride a thorn audax no good for your style riding, but the sherpa or the beastthe Nomad would go around the planet no bother.mind you the koga is a good bike now that you have it sorted.


----------



## Alan O (29 Nov 2017)

John Peel said:


> Hi Alan, that is really nice of you, and much appreciated thank you. At the beginning of January 18, I am getting my visas sorted for Turkey, India, and Thailand, and making sure that I can start to use each one with in 12 months of them being issued. Doing this from the UK it will much easier for me to get 6 months for Indian, as I want to cycle from Mumbai to Trivandrum. I have been to Southern India a couple of times and love it, and have driven on the roads too so know what to expect. I will then fly out to Thailand. I would take you up on that offer Alan if I am there when you are. Cheers. Steve


I traveled across the North of India in 1991 (mostly by rail), covering a route that took in Mumbai, Rajasthan, Delhi, Agra, Varanasi, Calcutta and Darjeeling - had a wonderful time.

As for visas, I'm pretty sure I've only ever had single-entry Thai visas valid for three months from the date of issue, even back when I was getting business visas. My last dual-entry one was valid for six months, so the more entries you pay for the longer the validity - but I don't know if you can get one with enough entries to last a full year. Maybe contact the Thai consulate in Liverpool, who have been helpful to me in the past - as well as applications by post you can do a face-to-face application for a little extra cost. But Thai visas are easy to get just about anywhere - I got one at the consulate in Calcutta, and I think I only had to wait 48 hours for it (though I did feel a bit nervous wandering round Calcutta with no passport in my possession). And even without a visa, UK citizens still get a 30-day visa-free stay - you'll need longer, presumably, but it's worth knowing in case of emergency.


----------



## John Peel (29 Nov 2017)

jags said:


> Steve Thorn bike are a great i had the Sherpa built like a tank great bike sold it to a guy in the UK (im from Ireland) i now ride a thorn audax no good for your style riding, but the sherpa or the beastthe Nomad would go around the planet no bother.mind you the koga is a good bike now that you have it sorted.



I nearly bought the Nomad, I even had a phone conversation with Thorn about it. KOGA one it on looks and having front and rear kick stands, that was it. That was how close it was  Oh well hey, but like you say, hopefully I will be good now it is being sorted. Rohloff have serviced and changed the oil in the hub and sent the wheel with cogs and other parts over to my dealer in Leeds. KOGA have sent a few parts over to my dealer too, and my dealer is going to put everything together and also lovingly do other bits like a new bottom bracket, new Schawlbe Marathon evo and tubes on, and a good service, so yes, it will no doubt come back as good as new, and I have high hopes this time that it will do the job. My dealer - Cyclesense is doing all he can to get things sorted for me and get me back on the road, can't fault is effort at all.


----------



## John Peel (29 Nov 2017)

Alan O said:


> And even without a visa, UK citizens still get a 30-day visa-free stay - you'll need longer, presumably, but it's worth knowing in case of emergency.



I will look into the Liverpool application, being as I am in Liverpool now. I didn't realise I could get a 3 month visa for Thailand, that's more than enough as I hadn't really planned on staying that long there. I did plan to cycle into Laos, Cambodia and Vietnam though. I thought that if I applied for an e-visa online, I would only get 30 days, and maybe that's what you are saying. Getting a visa other than an e-visa will give you a longer stay, much like I am doing for my India visa, although it will take me less than 3 months to cycle from Mumbai to Trivandrum, I want the extra on the visa in case I decide to stay a little longer.


----------



## Alan O (29 Nov 2017)

John Peel said:


> I will look into the Liverpool application, being as I am in Liverpool now. I didn't realise I could get a 3 month visa for Thailand, that's more than enough as I hadn't really planned on staying that long there. I did plan to cycle into Laos, Cambodia and Vietnam though. I thought that if I applied for an e-visa online, I would only get 30 days, and maybe that's what you are saying


What I meant was the standard (stamped in your passport) tourist visa for Thailand must be used within 90 days of issue, and you can stay for 60 days - you used to be able to extend it for a further 30 days while in the country (and I presume you still can). I don't know about the e-visa, but for a 30-day stay in Thailand you don't need any visa at all, you just need to turn up with a British passport - I last did that in July/August this year.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 Nov 2017)

John Peel said:


> I talked recently to Stanforth over the phone, and I believe they use raw tubing. I was asking them about making a bike for me if I ditched this KOGA, and they would need my weight and planned usage so _*they can choose*_ the best steel tubing for the job, which is what I like to hear. I'm sure there must be a few other throughout the UK.


...or rather Lee Cooper needs this info so he can select tubing gauges for the frame he builds for Stanforth  
No detriment to Stanforth, BTW, but he's been doing this for a while longer than them, I think.

http://leecoopercycles.webs.com/

Unusually, I wouldn't go to Rourkes for a frame for this, as this brand of cycling is a good way away from most of their stock-in-trade (notwithstanding that they do all sorts of custom stuff like the land speed bike for Guy Martin, for instance)


----------



## Alan O (29 Nov 2017)

Oh, and on the visa-free entry thing, the 30 days is only by arrival at an international airport. If you arrive overland (coming in from Laos or Cambodia, for example) without a visa, you only get 15 days - they do that to minimize the numbers of backpackers staying for long periods and just hopping over the border and back once a month. I found out the hard way, coming in from Myanmar at Mae Sai and only getting 15 days - but I was able to do a border trip into Laos later to get the days I needed.

I traveled overland from Bangkok to Siem Reap in Cambodia once, by a combination of train, bus and taxi, and it would have been very daunting by bike - the Cambodian dirt road was being repaired along its whole length, it was the rainy season, and it was just one long red earth mudbath. I look forward to seeing your photos if you do the same trip


----------



## John Peel (29 Nov 2017)

Bonefish Blues said:


> ...or rather Lee Cooper needs this info so he can select tubing gauges for the frame he builds for Stanforth
> No detriment to Stanforth, BTW, but he's been doing this for a while longer than them, I think.
> 
> http://leecoopercycles.webs.com/
> ...



Thanks for that, I will check out the website. I get what your saying too.


----------



## John Peel (29 Nov 2017)

Alan O said:


> Oh, and on the visa-free entry thing, the 30 days is only by arrival at an international airport. If you arrive overland (coming in from Laos or Cambodia, for example) without a visa, you only get 15 days - they do that to minimize the numbers of backpackers staying for long periods and just hopping over the border and back once a month. I found out the hard way, coming in from Myanmar at Mae Sai and only getting 15 days - but I was able to do a border trip into Laos later to get the days I needed.
> 
> I traveled overland from Bangkok to Siem Reap in Cambodia once, by a combination of train, bus and taxi, and it would have been very daunting by bike - the Cambodian dirt road was being repaired along its whole length, it was the rainy season, and it was just one long red earth mudbath. I look forward to seeing your photos if you do the same trip



I could probably get away with just turning up to honest, then make a dash for the border and back , I'm sure it will all go well.


----------



## SuperHans123 (29 Nov 2017)

You've got some balls my friend to even have done what you have done.


----------



## Alan O (29 Nov 2017)

John Peel said:


> I'm sure it will all go well.


The perfect attitude!


----------



## John Peel (29 Nov 2017)

snertos999 said:


> You've got some balls my friend to even have done what you have done.


 Thank you


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Nov 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Rourke springs immediately to mind.
> 
> They are in Stoke, which is handier for you.
> 
> ...


Rourke only make bikes for racing or winter training. Touring/expedition bikes are not their forte.


----------



## mmmmartin (29 Nov 2017)

I'd be very tempted to take the bike to Thorn and have a frank conversation with them. I've had four Thorns, in various guises, and found dealing with the company a very helpful and professional experience. I now run an Audax Mk 3 for touring and some audax, and a Raven for expeditions. I've found their telephone ordering staff very knowledgeable, professional and helpful. You'll see some people complaining that SJS can be pricey but I've not found that at all, and the ability to ring up, give your name and postcode and ask for "that bit that goes here" to be posted to you, wherever in the world you are, is worth its weight in gold. And my Rohloff has given perfect service. In Patagonia two spokes broke when a horseshoe was caught in the spokes but TBH I couldn't blame that on Thorn could I?


----------



## John Peel (29 Nov 2017)

mmmmartin said:


> I'd be very tempted to take the bike to Thorn and have a frank conversation with them.



The bike is back with my dealer getting overhauled and I'm happy with that right now and just hope all goes well on my return to the tour. Was your trip to Patagonia part of an even bigger tour? I hope to reach Argentina and move up from there.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Nov 2017)

John Peel said:


> Thanks. Yes I know what you mean, I guess it was because when I first set out, the total weight including the bike, me, all the kit, was 206kg (454lb). Me being 151kg at the time. I know right . That's like 8 racing snakes plus their bikes, and a large grapefruit. I am now 132kg by the way, it fell off on the first part of my tour. I'm a big guy, not belly, and I was surprised to watch the shoulder, chest and the muscles in my arms fall away as the weeks went by. I'm back at the gym for a while now thank god. I have a friend who cycle tours and he weighs only half my weight, and of course with that clothing has less material too  He gets away with any old frame and wheels.


Er thanks, but i don't consider the ridgeback "any old frame" 
All the best.


----------



## John Peel (30 Nov 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Er thanks, but i don't consider the ridgeback "any old frame"
> All the best.


 I wasn’t referring to the ridgeback


----------



## Bonefish Blues (30 Nov 2017)

mmmmartin said:


> I'd be very tempted to take the bike to Thorn and have a frank conversation with them. I've had four Thorns, in various guises, and found dealing with the company a very helpful and professional experience. I now run an Audax Mk 3 for touring and some audax, and a Raven for expeditions. I've found their telephone ordering staff very knowledgeable, professional and helpful. You'll see some people complaining that SJS can be pricey but I've not found that at all, and the ability to ring up, give your name and postcode and ask for "that bit that goes here" to be posted to you, wherever in the world you are, is worth its weight in gold. And my Rohloff has given perfect service. In Patagonia two spokes broke when a horseshoe was caught in the spokes but *TBH I couldn't blame that on Thorn could I?*


Dunno - I thought Robin had thought of everything, clearly not quite yet


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Rourke only make bikes for racing or winter training. Touring/expedition bikes are not their forte.



Fair enough, although isn't yours a tourer?

I'm sure I've seen a pic of it fully racked and panniered.


----------



## John Peel (30 Nov 2017)

You might be interested in taking a look at my fully loaded bike in this PDF I have created of the part of my tour through Spain, from San Sebastian in the north, through the Basque Country hills and mountains to Madrid, Madrid to Valencia on the Mediterranean Sea, then up the coast through Barcelona to the border of Southern France. For 33 days on this section, it was at times really lonely through the middle, but truly amazing over all. https://view.publitas.com/p222-15557/spain-a-bicycle-journey-stephen-peel/page/1


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Nov 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Fair enough, although isn't yours a tourer?
> 
> I'm sure I've seen a pic of it fully racked and panniered.


It’s really an Audax/winter bike. It doesn't work well panniered. A filled Carradice Camper longfap is maximal.
28mm tyres max too.
Stripped down it’s quite a light and fast machine.


----------



## John Peel (3 Dec 2017)

On the off chance anyone wants to read my cycling diaries, I am uploading them from posts on social media to my website, it will take me a few days or so to get them all up. They are just my take on each day: http://www.stephenpeel.co.uk/diaries


----------



## videoman (3 Dec 2017)

Look forward to reading them Stephen as your fb pages have been great.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## John Peel (3 Dec 2017)

videoman said:


> Look forward to reading them Stephen as your fb pages have been great.
> Cheers
> Alan


 Thanks Alan. Well its more of the same but in the right order this time


----------



## jay clock (4 Dec 2017)

@John Peel there is a superb online mag here - latest edition just out and well worth a read, preferably on a good size screen www.bicycletraveler.nl


----------



## John Peel (4 Dec 2017)

jay clock said:


> @John Peel there is a superb online mag here - latest edition just out and well worth a read, preferably on a good size screen www.bicycletraveler.nl



That's a great page. I will give their ebooks some reading for sure. Their link to contributors books and media is good. Cheers. Steve


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Dec 2017)

Seem to remember that somewhere in that interesting publication i encountered a phrase you don't often come across in cycling tales, reverse cowgirl. Twas a good article as i recall.


----------



## jay clock (5 Dec 2017)

I am sure that expression will come in useful in Texas!


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Dec 2017)

jay clock said:


> I am sure that expression will come in useful in Texas!


yes, be postive 

Seem to remember that it was an article lamenting that cycle tourists aren't sexy.

just about to send you a pm by the way.


----------



## John Peel (6 Dec 2017)

Next Leg: Marseille France to Livorno Italy, via Sardinia and Corsica

The bike is currently being converted so the Rohloff hub works with a heavy duty chain as apposed to the Gates carbon belt. It is with Cyclesense in Leeds at this time who are carrying out all the work, and who are also including service, tyres and tubes, bottom bracket and other things, and it will be ready for collection shortly. I will then be giving it some working in before I return to France at the end of Feb and hopefully at the end of the worst of the winter weather. 

I have arranged car hire from here in Liverpool to Dover, then a ferry across the channel and a night in Calais before picking up another car and driving across France to Marseille where I have another night in digs. I might even try to see if I can get those nights with Warmshowers hosts, I will have to look into that as that would be really interested, having never done that before. 

I continue my tour from the point I left off before the bike problems. It will then be a couple of short days cycling over a few hills to Toulon where my ferry will take me over to Alghero in Sardinia on March 4th.

I was going to fly from Liverpool to Marseille, but as I'm not in that much of a rush I want my bike to arrive in one piece for its first return to the tour. I am aware that at some point I will have to send the bike by air, but while I don't have to, I won't. 

I was originally planning to follow the coast around from Marseille to Livorno, but after doing a little investigating, I would love to visit Sardinia and Corsica in March when the spring flowers start to appear. I am told it is beautiful and will make for some great photographs.

I will cycle across Sardinia to Olbia and up to Santa Teresa Gallura. Then its a short ferry ride to Bonifacio in the south of Corsica, followed by a good few days cycling up to Bastia in the north, before getting a ferry to Livorno and mainland Italy. A total of around 420 km's through Sardinia and Corsica, and if weather permits it should be wonderful. 

From Livorno its over to Pisa, before following the coast down through Rome and Naples. I will likely have some time to chill in Rome for a week or so maybe. Remember, I reserve the right to change anything at any time


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Dec 2017)

Interesting, but a slightly peculiar route maybe.

Any reason why you aren't going corsica/sardinia/sicily?

Yes sardinia in the spring is great (better by far for cycling than the frying summers) as long as you are prepared for possible rain.


----------



## Alan O (6 Dec 2017)

John Peel said:


> The bike is currently being converted so the Rohloff hub works with a heavy duty chain as apposed to the Gates carbon belt. It is with Cyclesense in Leeds at this time who are carrying out all the work, and who are also including service, tyres and tubes, bottom bracket and other things, and it will be ready for collection shortly. I will then be giving it some working in before I return to France at the end of Feb and hopefully at the end of the worst of the winter weather.


When your bike's ready and back with you, let me know if you fancy meeting up for a social ride - I'm just across the water from you, and I love cycling round the Wirral/Cheshire. And there are one or two others in the area who might like to come along - it would be nice to give you a sort of "CycleChat" send-off!

Alan


----------



## jay clock (6 Dec 2017)

Stephen I can vouch for Corsica big time https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=1p6&doc_id=2307&v=8w

However having done it by bike inland/West and North and down the east coast by motorbike I would say that the east coast road is very dull flat and straight compared to the rest.. All relative of course but from Porto vechio northwards is not exciting 

Also tourist facilities will be limited in March. And even places that look big on the map are tiny.. Really tiny


----------



## John Peel (6 Dec 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Any reason why you aren't going corsica/sardinia/sicily?
> 
> Yes sardinia in the spring is great (better by far for cycling than the frying summers) as long as you are prepared for possible rain.



Yes, it does seem a bit weird, but the reason is that I want to cycle along the coast of Italy from Pisa through Rome to Naples, then overland to Brindisi to get the ferry to Greece. Its just the kind of guy I am , but seriously, if I had gone through Corsica then Sardinia, I would have missed out on the places I really want to see, as I also want to see Corsica and Sardinia. I hadn't even given Sicily a thought to be honest, I think because I have been basing my ferry to Greece from Brindisi.


----------



## John Peel (6 Dec 2017)

Alan O said:


> When your bike's ready and back with you, let me know if you fancy meeting up for a social ride



Sounds like a plan, I have just been doing a few rides from here at Halewood to Liverpool city centre (22miles return) to keep my legs moving on my old hybrid. But yes, a ride sounds good to me Alan.


----------



## John Peel (6 Dec 2017)

jay clock said:


> Stephen I can vouch for Corsica big time



Just been looking at your blog, and I have to say it was nice of them at Nice to have bike stand for you. I will do some more reading through it later it looks quite a beautiful place. Yes, I appreciate it might be a bit flat, but after such a long break from the tour, I don't mind that idea really. I have noticed there are some stunning bays and great little spots. It sounds quite relaxing before hitting the main drag between Pisa and Naples.


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Dec 2017)

Corsica a bit flat?

Thanks for the reply above. If you still have the legs for it after the big trip I can recommend a return trip to sardinia to see more of it, especially off season.


----------



## John Peel (6 Dec 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Corsica a bit flat?
> 
> Thanks for the reply above. If you still have the legs for it after the big trip I can recommend a return trip to sardinia to see more of it, especially off season.



 Yes the flattish bit is the bit near running along the East coast from top to bottom, I think. I have been looking at the island and it looks like I will be missing an awful lot, but Sardinia is quite a size to circumnavigate, baring in mind my vague plans. I did look to see if I could get a ferry to Cagliari at first, but no joy with in reason. It would have been nice to have cycled right through it, well, near the edge anyway


----------



## tyreon (6 Dec 2017)

I keep dropping into you from time to time,just to see what's up. 

Earlier,my wife and myself had been cycling thru Portugal,end to end. If we had downtime and I was laying on my bed having done my knickers,my wife would say,What's that bloke you're following up to? Where is he? I'd say,not much today. Or comment upon your bike and its problems. Luv'd thos pics from Spain. Those open vistas! Nectar!
This is OT(so I hope it doesn't get removed) Wonder if you've read Muscle by Sam Fussell. Fascinating. And have you been 'felt' by Purple Aki? Or heard of him?
Best wishes


----------



## John Peel (6 Dec 2017)

tyreon said:


> And have you been 'felt' by Purple Aki? Or heard of him?
> Best wishes



Its funny, but I have heard of Purple Aki, and I asked my wife if she had heard of him as she is Liverpool born. She said of course, we were all scared of Purple Aki and she says he's still alive today somewhere. He would grab kids and make them feel uncomfortable, but scary more than anything back then. What makes you connect Aki with me?


----------



## jay clock (6 Dec 2017)

John Peel said:


> Just been looking at your blog, and I have to say it was nice of them at Nice to have bike stand for you. I will do some more reading through it later it looks quite a beautiful place. Yes, I appreciate it might be a bit flat, but after such a long break from the tour, I don't mind that idea really. I have noticed there are some stunning bays and great little spots. It sounds quite relaxing before hitting the main drag between Pisa and Naples.


All I am saying is that the rest of the island is simply stunning and that stretch of road is not. And the rest of the island is VERY hilly whereas that coast is 166km and only 1300m of climbing. And by Corsican standards it is a busy main road. And mostly there is not an alternative

Having said all that inland can be snowy!!


----------



## John Peel (6 Dec 2017)

jay clock said:


> All I am saying is that the rest of the island is simply stunning and that stretch of road is not. And the rest of the island is VERY hilly whereas that coast is 166km and only 1300m of climbing. And by Corsican standards it is a busy main road. And mostly there is not an alternative
> 
> Having said all that inland can be snowy!!


I noticed that about the road too when I was putting in direction for bicycles, there seemed few alternatives and no hard shoulders.


----------



## Alan O (6 Dec 2017)

John Peel said:


> Sounds like a plan, I have just been doing a few rides from here at Halewood to Liverpool city centre (22miles return) to keep my legs moving on my old hybrid. But yes, a ride sounds good to me Alan.


Ah, south end of the Liverpool Loop line, and part of a circular ride I've done (I live about a mile from near the mid-point of the loop line and often ride to one end and back for fitness). Going clockwise it would be Loop Line, out at Halewood/Speke, along the river to just North of the city centre, on to the Leeds-Liverpool canal towpath (just by where the old Heritage market used to be), along the canal to just past Aintree racecourse, then back on to the northern end of the Loop Line.

It's actually a while since I last did that route, https://www.strava.com/activities/936414381, and it was a bit over 40 miles - but it's easy to cut short at the Pier Head and ride across town to pick up the Loop Line around the middle for a shorter ride.


----------



## John Peel (7 Dec 2017)

Alan O said:


> Ah, south end of the Liverpool Loop line, and part of a circular ride



Just looking at you strava map and it’s strange to see 130meter climb. I always picture Liverpool flat but then remember the road coming from Queens Drive or Edge Lane and the slight drop into town.


----------



## tyreon (7 Dec 2017)

OT: Because you look like you have shifted some weights and have an interest in body building. As you say,you don't look like the typical cyclist(tho to contradict myself, isn't Kittel - the German cyclist - and another German sprinter, similarly heavily built)


----------



## John Peel (7 Dec 2017)

tyreon said:


> OT: Because you look like you have shifted some weights and have an interest in body building. As you say,you don't look like the typical cyclist(tho to contradict myself, isn't Kittel - the German cyclist - and another German sprinter, similarly heavily built)



Got it. Yes I'm likely to be the weight of 6 racing snakes and their bikes and a large grapefruit, I think I mentioned  . A physical life in the building industry has shaped me I guess. Bricklayers labourer in my young teens in Australia, Hod Carrier in my mid teens in Manchester, Bricklayers labourer again in Australia in my early 20's, and built my own building company for 20 years. Built like a brick sh#thouse  I have always been into strength training too, and I'm back at the gym now while seeing the winter through.

I get the craziest of looks as I'm cycling down the road with all my kit, and when I'm off the bike talking to people about what I'm doing, they look me up and down in disbelief. I smile and tell them its cool, I get it all the time. Oh to be able to walk into a place like Decathlon and walk out with an item of clothing other than socks


----------



## hoopdriver (8 Dec 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> It's impressive that you've even attempted this so I wish you all the best when you resume the adventure. Don't worry about what others think of your videos etc., do this for yourself not for others.


Exactly. I write and shoot for a living, and to a high standard, but my cycling stuff is for me alone - I don't have to please an editor or a reader/viewer, but simply extend the pleasure of my bike rides through pictures and words without giving a damn who sees them or likes them. If you feel like shooting and writing as you go, do so by all means bit don't feel pressured, or be bothered in the least what anybody thinks/says. It is your journey to ride, and recall, as you see fit. You did really well so far and I've no doubt you'll have further grand adventures when you resume. Well done.


----------



## John Peel (8 Dec 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> Exactly. I write and shoot for a living, and to a high standard, but my cycling stuff is for me alone



Thanks. As I am not a writer, but I do appreciate constructive critique, as when/if I complete this mammoth adventure I would consider writing a book. I'm training for that day . I post, and receive a lot of mostly helpful feedback. I don't get upset if someone doesn't like my offerings, not at all. But it is nice when the do like them of course. 

My children, family and friends around the world are always keen to see what I have been up to each day, and there are many others that maybe thinking of doing something similar who also take an interest. It keeps me company on my travels too. I could easily get away with not posting if my trip was just a few weeks or so, but being away for months solo, well it feels like I have company. I look forward to ending the day with a post on what I have been up to.


----------



## hoopdriver (8 Dec 2017)

Books are tough - a lot of work. I have done a few. Indeed I am working on be now. If you write for yourself, and write to your friends and family, that will be a good start. You will develop your voice and by directing your writing to someone, rather than the world at large, you will find yourself communicating your story - which is what you want to do - and not climbing into the pulpit and becoming “the writer” which is the mistake a lot of amateurs make. 

Write your blog posts, tell your story, clearly and the way you want to tell it. If a book is the result, great. But don’t shape your adventure to fit a narrative. Make it the other way around.


----------



## Alan O (8 Dec 2017)

John Peel said:


> Thanks. As I am not a writer, but I do appreciate constructive critique, as when/if I complete this mammoth adventure I would consider writing a book. I'm training for that day . I post, and receive a lot of mostly helpful feedback. I don't get upset if someone doesn't like my offerings, not at all. But it is nice when the do like them of course.


Your photography is excellent, and easily up to book-publishing standards.

And as it happens, I'm a writer and I've done a fair bit of copy editing too. An awful lot of writers are subject experts first rather than writers first, and what we see published only comes after a lot of copy editing has been done. After some of the stuff I've seen submitted to copy editors in my time, I expect they'd be more than happy to receive your writing.


----------



## hoopdriver (9 Dec 2017)

Alan O said:


> Your photography is excellent, and easily up to book-publishing standards.
> 
> And as it happens, I'm a writer and I've done a fair bit of copy editing too. An awful lot of writers are subject experts first rather than writers first, and what we see published only comes after a lot of copy editing has been done. After some of the stuff I've seen submitted to copy editors in my time, I expect they'd be more than happy to receive your writing.


True. Many years ago I spent some time as a copy editor at a large metropolitan newspaper and I vividly recall one prominent journalist who the copy editors referred to as "riverrun' - the the first word of the nearly unreadable Finnegan's Wake. They called her that because after the first word, she too was nearly unreadable and her copy had to be pretty much re-written, top to bottom. I have also been a section editor on a large metropolitan daily, commissioning freelances and dealing with staff writers, and can agree with the above - there are people earning livings as writers who shouldn't be.


----------



## John Peel (9 Dec 2017)

Alan O said:


> Your photography is excellent, and easily up to book-publishing standards.
> 
> And as it happens, I'm a writer and I've done a fair bit of copy editing too. An awful lot of writers are subject experts first rather than writers first, and what we see published only comes after a lot of copy editing has been done. After some of the stuff I've seen submitted to copy editors in my time, I expect they'd be more than happy to receive your writing.



Thanks Alan, I do love photography. Now that I am a more capable cyclist, I will start to make more use of my other lenses. I love wildlife, but rarely do I take many shots of wildlife. I'm going to start capturing images of people, creatures and plant life, instead of mostly landscapes. 

With regard to my writing, I suppose having run my own businesses in the past and advertised extensively, writing detailed quotes and myriad other items, I learned to string a few words together to sell my services. I read an article recently about how it is important to use proofreaders, copy editors and others if you wish your work to be taken seriously. It makes perfect sense, as I do suffer chronic typo blindness


----------



## tyreon (10 Dec 2017)

Have I got this right now: You're awaiting for your present Koga to be repaired,up and running? You're not going with a new bike? The new transmission will be with bike chain,not rubberized belt?

How long until they right it? I thought it would be done in two weeks.

I like your daily(on the road posts). Weekly would do fine. (Now trapped indoors by the weather it wooda bin sorta fun to see where you were now. Selfish,I know.

Can't blame you for waiting awhile back here until the winter blows over. It can still get plenty cold down in southern Europe,so would be bloody miserable.

Can't/will not accept you are somewhat a novice cyclist given your recent rides,the mileages you've done,the weight you are carrying. You're doing your own thing. I'd probably be slower(tho carrying less kit)

Admire your tech savvy. Am still using paper maps.

Don't know how you find the time to upload,take pics and wotnot on your gizmos. Even off-loading re-loading kit,washing,getting grub takes time. Chris Froome isn't looking out for accommodation,where his next route goes,washing his knickers after each ride. He has it easy!!

Don't hurry this RTW thing: better left wanting to do/see more than doing it all toute-suite then having nothing to achieve,or seeing it all/seeing nothing: sit back and have a KitKat. Savour stuff.

Kinda lazy here: should send you the link but...excellent footage of some guy bicycle touring in Japan. He seems to be using a drone sometimes for footage. No, I shoodna mentiond it: don't get the drone. It's more work. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Alan O (10 Dec 2017)

In case you haven't come across them, here's another couple of people I've been following on their RTW rides...

First is Ed Pratt, who is unicycling around the world...

http://www.worldunicycletour.com/wheres-ed/
https://en-gb.facebook.com/MrEdPratt/
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuNy42Y5egf07cSiHbF23wg

He tends to ride for a while, shooting video while he's going, and then spend a week or two putting it all together into a YouTube video - and he's talented as a video artist too, so they're very well produced.

Then there's Super Cycling Man, who is riding round the world dressed as a superhero...

http://supercyclingman.com/
https://en-gb.facebook.com/supercyclingmanfacebookpage/

His videos aren't as long or as good as Ed's, but he's another inspiring guy. He and Ed rode together for a while in China, and Ed's videos of that period are really good.


----------



## John Peel (10 Dec 2017)

tyreon said:


> Have I got this right now: You're awaiting for your present Koga to be repaired,up and running? You're not going with a new bike? The new transmission will be with bike chain,not rubberized belt?
> 
> How long until they right it? I thought it would be done in two weeks.
> 
> ...



Yes, the bike is just awaiting a few more bits and as I am here now for a while longer, I'm not in a huge rush to get it back. I would rather time was taking to get the bike in tip-top working order so there hopefully isn't a repeat of last time. I believe my dealer will make certain its A1. 

No point at all in my getting back during freezing crappy weather. For one, I hate the cold more than any other weather. Brought up in Australia I have never been comfortable in freezing cold. Besides that, I'm not in a rush to finish this tour, I want to enjoy every place I travel through if I can, not just get through as quick as I can or uncomfortably. Which is why I chose to complete the required minimum 18,000 through countries I wanted to visit. I'm looking forward to India and Thailand more than any other place. All the place I have chosen are must visits. I have been to most of them already, either on holiday or living, but I want to experience them at cycle touring pace. I hope to be in India around June/July during their monsoon season. I think it will be amazing. So yes, hanging around for the winter now I am here, spending time with my children, making sure the bike is A1, I've taken on some bike course like wheel building, a full day on brakes, and a full day on repair including chain repairs. Passport being sent off in Jan for a 6 month visa for India to be used within a year of approval too.

, I was a complete novice before starting out, not one nights cycle touring, never cycling with a loaded bicycle, and photography is my hobby not cycling. In fact cycling kind of bores me to be honest. I know that sounds weird given what I am doing, not cycling on this tour though. Cycling in one direction is great, its the cycling back home again that I can't stand, and especially cycling on the same route, that will kill me. That's why this touring is great for me. I can keep cycling in one direction, East  I get bored really easily, so cycle touring is perfect.

Finding time to do the things I do throughout the day is really hard. The cycling bit is the easiest bit of all. All I have to do is turn those pedals and enjoy my surroundings, even on tough hills, rain, gravel, its all just turning the pedals. Its everything else that's the hard work. I try to keep a routine going if I can. I wash the clothes I had on that day in the shower on the campsite, then hang it out straight away in the hope it will dry by morning. If not I have spares. 

I spend about 2 hours a night on my photographs and uploads, if I can get a network signal that is. I only upload bits of the video I have captured, and usually in a low file size. I do save all the video I capture though in 4K in case I ever want to make a real video someday or have someone make if for me. All my photos are also captured in jpeg and RAW for future proofing too. 

Travelling solo for so long is really pretty hard on the mind, not having anyone to talk to or argue with even. Not having anyone to watch your gear while you nip in a shop or toilet. Going to sleep on your own week in and week out is hard too. I don't get scared of being alone at night, and its just as well. I would have to say that long term cycle touring solo is about 35% physical and the rest mental, and its no wonder most people tour in couples or groups, its would be so much easier. But I'm in no rush and I'm adjusting. I could have done without this bike issue so soon, or anytime, but it happened and its a case of just cracking on. If it goes tits up again in a massive way like this resulting my having to return, I will be posting the bike home and buy a cheaper bike from wherever I am at the time to get me through that country, dump it at the airport, fly to the next country and get another cheap bike to get me through that one


----------



## hoopdriver (10 Dec 2017)

The big advantage to touring solo is that it opens you up to meeting people along the way. People who travel in couples or groups tend to be more insulated and set apart - they have each other to interact with and so do not make the effort so much to mingle, while the people they might otherwise have met are less likely to strike up conversations with couples or groups that they would with a solo traveller. That is one of the reasons I have done all my touring solo. It opens you up so much mire to the magic of the open road.


----------



## John Peel (10 Dec 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> The big advantage to touring solo is that it opens you up to meeting people along the way. People who travel in couples or groups tend to be more insulated and set apart - they have each other to interact with and so do not make the effort so much to mingle, while the people they might otherwise have met are less likely to strike up conversations with couples or groups that they would with a solo traveller. That is one of the reasons I have done all my touring solo. It opens you up so much mire to the magic of the open road.


 
I met one couple of cyclists who said they could easily go a few weeks or maybe a month or so on their own and no doubt enjoy it, but for anything longer they would need company. I feel that I could go company for a few days or a week or so from time to time while away for many months at a time, or years, but that I would be looking forward to being on my own after that. One day cycling through France towards Spain, I joined 9 great guys for the day who were cycling in the same direction. They were credit card touring and so had hardly any gear to carry. It was really great and a nice change, but by the time we parted that day, it was nice to then go at my own pace, my own way. I have had friends who have asked to join me at certain points, and that's cool, but I can't see that happening because I don't know where I will be myself from one day to the next really. Lots of pluses for couples and for solo, its just different, and depends on the person too.


----------



## hoopdriver (10 Dec 2017)

It very much depends on the person. I am solitary by nature and once did a nine-month cycling trek solo and enjoyed every monent. Did not want company at all. I was quite happy to meet and chat with people along the way, but always rode alone. It woukdn’t Suit everybody, but it suited me perfectly.


----------



## John Peel (10 Dec 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> It very much depends on the person. I am solitary by nature and once did a nine-month cycling trek solo and enjoyed every monent. Did not want company at all. I was quite happy to meet and chat with people along the way, but always rode alone. It woukdn’t Suit everybody, but it suited me perfectly.


Agreed. Where is you blog or story about your 9 months trip. I have been to your webpage but don't know where to look. I would be interested to read it.


----------



## hoopdriver (10 Dec 2017)

John Peel said:


> Agreed. Where is you blog or story about your 9 months trip. I have been to your webpage but don't know where to look. I would be interested to read it.


That particular nine month trek is not on my blog. It appeared as a three part series in National Geographic Magazine and later appeared in book form, Cold Beer & Crocodiles, published by National Geographic Adventure Press. I have been meaning to reprint the book and put it on my website but gaven’t Gotten around to it yet.

I have a cycling blog www.my-bicycle-and-I.com on which I have a series of stories about a six week solo trek from England to Istanbul.


----------



## John Peel (10 Dec 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> That particular nine month trek is not on my blog. It appeared as a three part series in National Geographic Magazine and later appeared in book form, Cold Beer & Crocodiles, published by National Geographic Adventure Press. I have been meaning to reprint the book and put it on my website but gaven’t Gotten around to it yet.
> 
> I have a cycling blog www.my-bicycle-and-I.com on which I have a series of stories about a six week solo trek from England to Istanbul.



That's great. Everyone's dream to get in NG. I found a PDF of your tour on multiple sites but all of them wanted my credit card details just to be a member. I will keep searching for it. I have an interest in the Australian tour because I was brought up in Perth Western Australia and travelled extensively through Western Australia. Had the time of my life back in the 80's there too.


----------



## Alan O (11 Dec 2017)

I've never done any cycle touring longer than a week (though I've done it alone and with friends), which isn't really long enough to either get lonely or to crave solitude. 

But I've been backpacking in Asian countries (and still do on occasions when I can), and other than very short trips I much prefer to travel alone. I think it's great to meet up with people, travel with them for a little while, and then go our separate ways. I think any long-distance trip with a permanent companion (or companions) would lead to us hating each other before too long.


----------



## hoopdriver (11 Dec 2017)

John Peel said:


> That's great. Everyone's dream to get in NG. I found a PDF of your tour on multiple sites but all of them wanted my credit card details just to be a member. I will keep searching for it. I have an interest in the Australian tour because I was brought up in Perth Western Australia and travelled extensively through Western Australia. Had the time of my life back in the 80's there too.


I have been contributing to National Geographic for over twenty years. My book Cold Beer and Crocodiles can be found quite cheaply secondhand on Amazon. Western Australia was a fabulous adventure in its own right - as I expect you must know having traveled throughout it. The Kimberley and The Great Sandy Desert hold some wonderful memories. I met some great people up there. WA was also - by far - the toughest place to tour, especially coming down the coast in the height of summer - brutal, but the efforts during the day were more than repaid by the fabulous blaze of stars at night.

And of course the southwest corner, below Perth, with the karri forests and Margaret River wine country was a wonderful counterpoint to the harshness up north. I even enjoyed the Nullarbor!


----------



## John Peel (11 Dec 2017)

It is a brutal and massive state. It’s been over 10 years since I was in Australia up in Broome. Heading down towards Albany and a completey different landscape. I would have loved to have traveled completely around. My girlfriend back in the 80’s was quite famous there had driven her 4x4 around Australia with her dog. The flies! Now, the flies are brutal!


----------



## hoopdriver (11 Dec 2017)

The flies are indeed ghastly, although the worst place I found for flies was the Barkly Tablelands in western Queensland. Unbelievable.


----------



## John Peel (11 Dec 2017)

Alan O said:


> I've never done any cycle touring longer than a week (though I've done it alone and with friends), which isn't really long enough to either get lonely or to crave solitude


 I am aware of some couples that have broken up while on long term tours and I could imagine it too, but those same people may have split up anyway, who knows. The tour may have even kept them together longer. I couldn't imagine being with a romantic partner on something so raw as a cycle a tour, unless it was a credit card type of tour.


----------



## hoopdriver (11 Dec 2017)

Pedalling through the lonely wastes of the Pilbara in the height of summer would not be terribly conducive to romance...


----------



## Alan O (11 Dec 2017)

John Peel said:


> I am aware of some couples that have broken up while on long term tours and I could imagine it too, but those same people may have split up anyway, who knows. The tour may have even kept them together longer. I couldn't imagine being with a romantic partner on something so raw as a cycle a tour, unless it was a credit card type of tour.


Indeed. My wife has never had any interest in joining me on my travels, and I think we're very much the better for that.


----------



## jags (12 Dec 2017)

i can safely say my ould doll would stab me if she were to come touring with me.


----------



## John Peel (12 Dec 2017)

My wife won't even realise I'm gone until the grass is 2 feet high


----------



## Bonefish Blues (12 Dec 2017)

John Peel said:


> My wife won't even realise I'm gone until the grass is 2 feet high


Take care, when it gets to 6 feet it can be mistaken for Pampas Grass


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Dec 2017)

John Peel said:


> I am aware of some couples that have broken up while on long term tours and I could imagine it too, but those same people may have split up anyway, who knows. The tour may have even kept them together longer. I couldn't imagine being with a romantic partner on something so raw as a cycle a tour, unless it was a credit card type of tour.


All but one of my tours has been work my husband. I've toured solo just the once and he insisted on meeting me at the half way point to check I was ok. Both have their appeal, but I prefer touring with my husband even if stopping to take photos is harder with him around. Supermarkets or general shopping was easier to a point. I just got used to sitting on the ground next to our near to the bikes whilst he did the shopping. Our first tour I started to do the shopping but it only lasted 4 days. He moaned about the length of time I took. Exactly the same as him, I timed it, but to stop problems developing, I have him the shopping list and told him to get on with it! 

As for leaving my kit and bike etc when touring alone, I just wheeled my bike into the shop and left it by the door having spoken with either the cashiers or a security guard first. I was never turned away and never had any issues. I have one meet a cyclist in a supermarket in the isles with their bike. If anyone complained, I would tactfully point out that my bike was no different to a wheelchair or pram or pushchair or for that matter a trolley!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (13 Dec 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> All but one of my tours has been work my husband. I've toured solo just the once and he insisted on meeting me at the half way point to check I was ok. Both have their appeal, but I prefer touring with my husband even if stopping to take photos is harder with him around. Supermarkets or general shopping was easier to a point. I just got used to sitting on the ground next to our near to the bikes whilst he did the shopping. *Our first tour I started to do the shopping but it only lasted 4 days. He moaned about the length of time I took.* Exactly the same as him, I timed it, but to stop problems developing, I have him the shopping list and told him to get on with it!


I'm not surprised if you shopped for 4 days...


----------



## hoopdriver (13 Dec 2017)

For shopping and other errands when travelling solo, especially in small towns, I have asked at fire stations and police stations if I could leave my bike and shop - there are always responsible people around, and security seemed pretty good! I have often been invited to have a shower as well.


----------



## John Peel (13 Dec 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> As for leaving my kit and bike etc when touring alone, I just wheeled my bike into the shop and left it by the door having spoken with either the cashiers or a security guard first.!




I too just go straight into supermarkets with my bike and leave it where everyone can see it. Has a rear wheel lock so someone would have to carry it to steal it. I can only just lift it myself and I’m very strong. If I couldn’t get it through the doors I would leave in front of the windows facing the checkouts, if I felt I was in a nice area, just taking my bar bag in with my valuables. 

I haven’t cycled with anyone yet, other than half a day with 9 guys going in the same direction in France, and that was nice. Everyone keeping each other going at a pace. I only say a couple of other cycle tourists in the whole time I was in Spain, and they were passing the other way. In France there were hundreds, France seems an easy target for touring as there are cycle paths everywhere and public toilets, I didn’t see a single public toilet in Spain and very few cycle paths other than along a beach. 

I will be catching up wth a guy in Greece probably who is cycling the world and we said we would meet up. A couple of friends in Thailand too and one named Leana who I hope to catch up with there who has cycled over 150k and 80 countries. Very impressive and in her early 60’s.


----------



## John Peel (13 Dec 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> For shopping and other errands when travelling solo, especially in small towns, I have asked at fire stations and police stations if I could leave my bike and shop - there are always responsible people around, and security seemed pretty good! I have often been invited to have a shower as well.



I found that really easy to do in France and the UK. People were really keen to help. In Spain it was very different, and maybe it was the route I took through the center. A completely different attitude I felt.


----------



## MikeG (13 Dec 2017)

The centre of Spain is an odd place. Empty, dull, and rather a backwater. I suggest sticking to the outside. On our drive from London to Cape Town a few years back we broke down in the middle of Spain. That was really bad planning, and entailed camping in an olive grove for 3 or 4 days. That drive also taught us valuable lessons which I think you are now learning: have simple robust and commonly available technology, because it is going to break at some stage. When it breaks, you want the locals to be able to repair or replace it. So, you drive a Land Rover or Toyota Landcruiser, not a Gladenwagen or a Unimog. With a bike, you have the same drive train as everyone else in the world.......


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Dec 2017)

John Peel said:


> . Has a rear wheel lock so someone would have to carry it to steal it.


Can I ask what the rear wheel lock is?
One of those "nurses lock" things?


----------



## hoopdriver (13 Dec 2017)

John Peel said:


> I found that really easy to do in France and the UK. People were really keen to help. In Spain it was very different, and maybe it was the route I took through the center. A completely different attitude I felt.


It does vary country to country. For example I found the Germans to be lovely and the Austrians to be cold and aloof - the exact opposite of their TV-and-Sound-of-Music stereotypes. Cycling through Greece and Turkey was a delight - everyone was so friendly and generous and outgoing. The hilarious thing about cycling through those two countries though was that when I was in Greece, heading for Turkey, the Greeks were full of dire warnings that in Turkey I would be robbed and get my throat slit for sure; and when i got to Turkey everyone was saying 'Thank God you made it through Greece! You're so lucky you didn't get your throat slit!" It was all I could to keep a straight face.


----------



## Alan O (13 Dec 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> Cycling through Greece and Turkey was a delight - everyone was so friendly and generous and outgoing. The hilarious thing about cycling through those two countries though was that when I was in Greece, heading for Turkey, the Greeks were full of dire warnings that in Turkey I would be robbed and get my throat slit for sure; and when i got to Turkey everyone was saying 'Thank God you made it through Greece! You're so lucky you didn't get your throat slit!" It was all I could to keep a straight face.


I've had a similar experience regarding Thailand and Cambodia (backpacking, not cycling). The first time I headed across the border into Cambodia, my Thai family and friends were genuinely concerned for my safety. But it was a dream. Thai people are justifiably renowned for their hospitality and friendliness - and Cambodians are exactly the same. I thought it strange that I could easily bridge the divide and see both peoples for what they are, but that they themselves felt an enmity for which I can see no current justification. I've been back to Cambodia a number times since, so maybe I'm helping a bit in my way.

On a similar occasion, I finished a business trip in Singapore once with some time off, and I headed across the causeway into Malaysia for a couple of weeks. My Singapore colleagues were horrified, warning me with tales of the robberies and murders that allegedly went on across the border - but Malaysia is one of the easiest-going countries for travelers in SE Asia.

People are just people.


----------



## hoopdriver (13 Dec 2017)

I think one of the biggest most important takeaways I've had from many years of bicycle touring all over the world is the impression that the overwhelming number of people in the world are good.


----------



## tyreon (13 Dec 2017)

Watching 'them' watching us: Foreigners!

Strange events: Inside 5 star hotel wherein my wife and I had chosen to go to escape 'the locals' for a bit. We needed a bit of luxury. We weren't staying at the hotel. Tunisia. Outside in the Kasbah it was 1425 with tinkers,shoe repair men,spice vendors and wotnot: asses and donkeys in the cobblestone streets. Inside the guarded hotel it was 2010 with waiter service in the palmed garden and outdoor swimming pool. Waiters came to sunbeds to collect orders when I saw a couple of ladies walk over to lay on their loungers...topless. I guess it was the size of their boobs,or their total nonchalance to 'what was' that got me. As the young waiter came up to ask them for their order I looked at him looking at them and wondered what was what: outside Muslim world 1423 with chadors,hidjabs,djallabas or wotnot: inside it was page 3 of The Sun. Amazing contrast of cultures. 

A day later,a lady boards the local bus the interior of Tunisia in very high wedge shaped sandals with the shortest Daisy Dukes I have ever seen. At the same time people are boarding with hens and roped bags,hidden in robes and the like. Remarkable! I was more astonished than seeing any Swiss Alp. I would have loved to have captured it on camera.

Last story. Sitting in coved rock swimming area with my wife when lady arrives with her child who then goes into the sea naked. So what,you say. As I look at the naked girl I am looking the mother who I guess should be looking at me. No go! What! How come the lady is so relaxed with a man being sat around. In England I would have had to have run away,or the lady may have had o call the police for fear of a predator being on the loose. Why are the continentals not paranoid like we are back here. Remarkable!


----------



## John Peel (13 Dec 2017)

MikeG said:


> The centre of Spain is an odd place. Empty, dull, and rather a backwater. .....



Yes, backwater is a good description. Days on end of basically nothing. It reminded me so much of those Wild West movies. I found out later that a few of those movies were in fact filmed in those parts. Instead of spaghetti Westerns the should have been called paella westerns.


----------



## John Peel (13 Dec 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Can I ask what the rear wheel lock is?
> One of those "nurses lock" things?



Yes one of those. Of course you wouldn’t want to lose the key. I have a spare in the UK and the other on a chain. It won’t stop them carrying it but they won’t get far with if they can lift it at all. It also has a socket that a cable fits into so u can secure it to a tree or post.


----------



## John Peel (13 Dec 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> the overwhelming number of people in the world are good.



I have travelled all over the world in all kinds of ways and would have to agree. The biggest differences for me, and what I sometimes struggle with sometimes is attitude. People in different places sometimes have very different attitudes and ways about them. 

I’m extremely well mannered and polite, but some people’s are just the opposite. It doesn’t of course make them bad and is something I just deal with.


----------



## John Peel (13 Dec 2017)

tyreon said:


> Remarkable!



I enjoyed those stories.


----------



## John Peel (13 Dec 2017)

Alan O said:


> Singapore.



I have been about a bit, but I have to say that I’m most excited about returning to India and Thailand the most. Never been to Cambodia but it is on my list, along with Laos and Vietnam, then down into Malaysia. 

I returned to Singapore a couple of years ago and it had been 33 years since I was there before that, and wow what a difference.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Dec 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> I think one of the biggest most important takeaways I've had from many years of bicycle touring all over the world is the impression that the overwhelming number of people in the world are good.


this is so true and yet unless you have experienced it, most people think the exact opposite. which is a real shame. 

My mother is convinced that the world is a bad place. She is utterly horrified that we leave doors open, unlocked and go away for 2 or 3 nights at a time (the longest I can leave my chooks without arranging pet sitting - they have yet to work out how to feed themselves completely)... She gives me tales of woe and of insurance not payng out. etc. I haven't the heart to tell her we don't have insurance...


----------



## John Peel (14 Dec 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> this is so true and yet unless you have experienced it, most people think the exact opposite. which is a real shame....



I've never lived in a place I could leave the doors unlocked overnight. Car stolen, things in the garden stolen and so on, as although the majority of people are good, the bad ones are, well, really bad. I did own a small holding in Wales and had chickens myself. I loved those goofy critters. They would follow me everywhere and until I had those girls I never realised chickens could fly. Nugget, Korma, Chelsea, Anne Frank, Chloe, and N-Chips, were their names. Living their lives out in a chicken sanctuary now. I had 2 acres of forest and land and they always managed to crap on the small patio


----------



## hoopdriver (14 Dec 2017)

I dream of world where chickens can cross a road without having their motives questioned..


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Dec 2017)

John Peel said:


> I've never lived in a place I could leave the doors unlocked overnight


curiously, I've never lived (except for a short period as a teenager and whilst at uni) in a place where you couldn't leave your house or cat unlocked. In fact even in the heart of Surrey we use to leave the keys in the ignition of the car overnight... One Sunday we came home to find the front door wide open... We'd been away since Friday night, our first thoughts were 'oh F***, how many pheasants have been into the house and crapped in it?' not what was missing. Nothing was missing and yes there was even still a pheasant in the house. Or friends still live on the Surrey /Sussex/hants border and still leave their back door unlocked. The entire row of houses do. We know them all except for one (who moved in after the death of a friend and his widow sold the property) whilst we were on tour. 



John Peel said:


> . I had 2 acres of forest and land and they always managed to crap on the small patio


Yep. 5 acres plus here and it's always the veranda... We even scrubbed it down last weekend, you can't tell!


----------



## hoopdriver (14 Dec 2017)

There is a large store in the US that has no locks on any of its doors! L.L. Bean, in Maine - of course, they are open 24/7/365...


----------



## John Peel (14 Dec 2017)

Oh I love pheasants. We always had them crossing the garden in the morning. Sometimes a few dozen females with a few males. I fed them for months before realising it was not the thing to do. They started ganging up in the morning pecking the windows and destroying the plants until I came out to feed them. I had to get firm with them. I had one I called Donald, as in Donald Pleasence . I was cutting some ash down in the forest and a mate of mine said hey look that pheasant is about to cross the road. I said it was OK it was just Donald (unmistakable) and he will be fine, as we watched a lorry run over him. So sad. But back to security. I have to be honest, I don't know if I could have left the house doors open or not, I was just aware and knew plenty of unsavoury characters in places I have lived, so took no chances.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Dec 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> There is a large store in the US that has no locks on any of its doors! L.L. Bean, in Maine - of course, they are open 24/7/365...


Pah, that's nowt, we used to operate one store without a door!

Seriously, we did, there was no need for one, indeed they slowed down customer flow so we fitted it with a roller shutter for emergency use only. 7Eleven just off Leicester Square, if interested.


----------



## John Peel (14 Dec 2017)

Born in counsel flats in Salford, then living on 2 other counsel estates, you get in a habit of securing things. Then when I eventually worked my way to a nicer area, my next door neighbors were tied to chairs by robbers in their living room. One night I couldn’t even get to my house because the police had blocked the road off because a house farther along had been broken into and the owner shot but alive. I’ve personally lived a pretty tough old life and I’m pretty tough as a result, but not tough enough that people know me enough to not rob me, and while it’s true that most people are good, you should not be to complacent and do take precautions.


----------



## hoopdriver (14 Dec 2017)

That’s certainly true. I do take precautions - indeed my bicycles are chained up with Pragmasis chains, locks, and floor anchors, the toughest on the market. And in a locked shed at that.


----------



## John Peel (14 Dec 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> That’s certainly true. I do take precautions - indeed my bicycles are chained up with Pragmasis chains, locks, and floor anchors, the toughest on the market. And in a locked shed at that.



 That sounds secure alright.


----------



## John Peel (15 Dec 2017)

Well that depends, Coming through from San Sebastián, through Tolosa, Burgos, Roa, Coca, then 9 great days rest in Madrid, before going through Tarancona to Valencia. If you know a country I’m sure you can point out some great places to sightsee. When you don’t you can miss out on some real gems. Some parts would have been nice to drive through.


----------



## hoopdriver (15 Dec 2017)

John Peel said:


> That sounds secure alright.


As they used to say in the Old West - trust in the Lord, but keep your powder dry...


----------



## MarkF (15 Dec 2017)

MikeG said:


> The centre of Spain is an odd place. Empty, dull, and rather a backwater. I suggest sticking to the outside.



I love it and suggest seeing it, it's the only "odd" place left in Western Europe and it's certainly not empty, other worldy maybe, I've had some spectacular days riding across Spain.


----------



## John Peel (15 Dec 2017)

My cycle from Irun to Madrid, Madrid, then Madrid to Valencia, with no advanced road route plan just that I was heading to Madrid then heading to Valencia. Some amazing landscapes that I really didn't expect to see.
http://www.stephenpeel.co.uk/cycling-spain-to-madrid
http://www.stephenpeel.co.uk/9-days-exploring-madrid
http://www.stephenpeel.co.uk/cycling-madrid-to-valencia


----------



## tyreon (15 Dec 2017)

We must all respect John Peel cos he lived in Perth. Perth is one hellova isolated city. Perth is in Australia. Australia is one hellova isolated country. Respect.

Once seen: Henry Cole, motorcyclist. Enters smalltown Aussie. Isolation. Heaven. By next day it was...Hell. Too isolated! He had to escape its borderless boundries. Zero happening...and nothing likely to happen. You had to be Buddha or bull ant to survive there.


----------



## tyreon (15 Dec 2017)

Just looked at someofthe pics of Spain by JP. Very good. But wonder can u ever take a bad pic of such pastures? Surely not! Me-ambling...I like the pics of Crap-Town Britain...cos they picture some of it just as is. CT captures GB in B&W in all its dreadfulness.
On a brighter note...theres still some good country aroundabouts...just hanging in there...just. PS: Just dont tell Barretts or Wimpey


----------



## John Peel (15 Dec 2017)

tyreon said:


> Just looked at someofthe pics of Spain by JP. Very good. But wonder can u ever take a bad pic of such pastures? Surely not! Me-ambling...I like the pics of Crap-Town Britain..y



 Perth is indeed a very isolated city, maybe the most isolated city in the world, and you feel it too. But it is a beautiful city too. I do take pictures of hardship and all sorts of things we see daily. Maybe this image I captured in Liverpool is more your cup of tea  or the one above of the Mersey Ferry.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Dec 2017)

John Peel said:


> When you don’t you can miss out on some real gems


And sometimes you get to find some real unspoilt gems along the way. 


tyreon said:


> We must all respect John Peel cos he lived in Perth. Perth is one hellova isolated city. Perth is in Australia. Australia is one hellova isolated country. Respect.
> 
> Once seen: Henry Cole, motorcyclist. Enters smalltown Aussie. Isolation. Heaven. By next day it was...Hell. Too isolated! He had to escape its borderless boundries. Zero happening...and nothing likely to happen. You had to be Buddha or bull ant to survive there.


Yep. Having lived here on the south East coastal area of Australia for 18 months now I agree totally, but it is that complete lack of borders and boundaries that I love so very much. 

Plus the major highways that at a blink of an eye suddenly become dirt roads up and over what is often the most dangerous parts of the road. 

PS in not exactly where my location states...  I have no neighbours to speak of, no visible houses around etc. It's 12km of dirt roads to the closest tarmac. I'm off grid for everything except electricity. Several of my ' neighbours' are totally off grid. We had a 'street' party last weekend to welcome in the new residents and say hello to the cars we meet on the final dirt road (attendance by vehicle compulsory due to distances involved) and as my husband put it, we came from miles around, literally. The smallest plot of land owned around here is 114 hectares roughly 250-275 acres.


----------



## John Peel (16 Dec 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm off grid for everything except electricity. .



Distances are huge there aren't they. It's good that you have electricity, so all your really missing then is clean water and sewage disposal. Sewage tanks are easy to deal with and I know plenty of places here in the UK still on sewage tanks. My neighbours in Wales were on sewage tanks. We couldn't get mains gas, but we could get electricity. Phone line too was just a basic line so internet was simple and rubbish. So how do you get on with water, are you using some sort of artesian bore? I don't know if I could live that far away from some hustle and bustle.


----------



## hoopdriver (16 Dec 2017)

When I was cycling around Australia I stayed for a while at a million acre cattle station in the Kimberley. It was amazing. Youu’d Be having breakfast at the homestead and talking with ringers who were going to be working fifty miles apart - on the same property. I spent some time going around the station with the windmill man, the guy who had to check on all the water holes etc. It was a three day circuit. Another world.


----------



## John Peel (16 Dec 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> When I was cycling around Australia I stayed for a while at a million acre cattle station in the Kimberley. It was amazing. Youu’d Be having breakfast at the homestead and talking with ringers who were going to be working fifty miles apart - on the same property. I spent some time going around the station with the windmill man, the guy who had to check on all the water holes etc. It was a three day circuit. Another world.



It's hard to grasp the size of Western Australia alone isn't it. 10 years ago a late friend of mine and I flew from Perth to Broome on the North West coast, and it took two and a half hours. I could have flown from Liverpool to Majorca in that time. Also baring in mind that Perth is far from the bottom of WA and Broome is far from the top. When you cycled down the coast you will have likely cycled near Broome. Did you visit? I loved it there, with it's own time (Broome Time) and a Salt Water crocodile on the main swimming beach.


----------



## hoopdriver (16 Dec 2017)

John Peel said:


> It's hard to grasp the size of Western Australia alone isn't it. 10 years ago a late friend of mine and I flew from Perth to Broome on the North West coast, and it took two and a half hours. I could have flown from Liverpool to Majorca in that time. Also baring in mind that Perth is far from the bottom of WA and Broome is far from the top. When you cycled down the coast you will have likely cycled near Broome. Did you visit? I loved it there, with it's own time (Broome Time) and a Salt Water crocodile on the main swimming beach.


I spent ten days in Broome - this was in 1996, it was a much smaller place back then - and loved it. I pedalled south from there across the Great Sandy Desert to Port Hedland and enjoyed so much hospitality from the station folk that it took me another ten days to get there, and I put on several pounds! Great memories from that part of the world.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Dec 2017)

John Peel said:


> Distances are huge there aren't they. It's good that you have electricity, so all your really missing then is clean water and sewage disposal. Sewage tanks are easy to deal with and I know plenty of places here in the UK still on sewage tanks. My neighbours in Wales were on sewage tanks. We couldn't get mains gas, but we could get electricity. Phone line too was just a basic line so internet was simple and rubbish. So how do you get on with water, are you using some sort of artesian bore? I don't know if I could live that far away from some hustle and bustle.


I've always lived of grid (in the UK) for gas, water and sewage so am exceptionally used to it. I had a very short spell on mains water whilst at university during term time but other than that.. So it doesn't bother me at all. Hubby when I first knew him was another matter (or at least his tummy was) and it took several years for him to be able to drink absolutely any water supply. 

We are on tank (rain) water for both hot water and drinking water. If it doesn't rain.. The gutters have just been done for this month! We have a once a month policy for checking them. Then there is bore water for the toilet and washing machine, plus a cold water tap in the laundry room come bathroom and all the stand pipes outside (so far found 15). The seperate building known as the studio which is now the only other building with water is also on bore water. The bore water is exactly that, but there's a pump to use to refill the tank periodically. Currently we top it up once a week because it's also the only fire fighting option there is. 

There's no phone line where we are or mobile signal, we have satellite broadband and a VoIP phone. Really handy when there's no electricity! Plus not having water (except for the toilet) when there's no electricity takes some getting used to. All the private water systems I was ever lived off have been gravity fed so we still had water in a power cut! One place I've lived in in the UK was oil fired central heating, the rest had no CH, so having no CH isn't an issue here. It's the complete lack of insulation that's the problem. -8C through winter is -8C inside as well! 

Not being on mains gas is n no big deal, we have bottled gas instead refilled once a quarter. No different to the UK there in the few places I've lived that were bottled gas. 

It's the wildlife, the flies and total lack of concept of green grass that takes a little getting used to and even in NSW the distances are huge. I think I saw a map somewhere where the entirity of Europe (Scandinavia included) was arranges into NSW!


----------



## hoopdriver (17 Dec 2017)

New South Wales isn't quite that big - it _is_ about 10% bigger than Texas though.


----------



## John Peel (17 Dec 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It's the wildlife, the flies and total lack of concept of green grassNSW!



Oh the flies! They were a pain, always seeking out moisture from anywhere on your face. In the 80’s I was a Breakdance instructor by night, even doing TV breakdancing adds for Liquerland, but by day I was on building sites as a bricklayers labourer, and the flies were the things I hated more than anything. They drove me crazy (crazier). I have to ask, it sounds like you choose off grid living as supposed to it being just situation. Is that right?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Dec 2017)

John Peel said:


> I have to ask, it sounds like you choose off grid living as supposed to it being just situation. Is that right?


Yes. We chose a rural location. I could easily have lived totally off grid. It doesn't bother me at all. I'm not one for coping well with people, houses or buildings around me. I need space. I found a little.  I know my husband had taken a little more adjusting but he too now much prefers it. I think it was just the size of the roos and the need for roo bars (substantial ones) and extra lights that threw him initially, plus the 12 km each way of dirt roads to get to the property. But we have the hasn't of driving at 90kph on gravel and dirt roads now. Dust clouds do have their uses!


----------



## User16625 (20 Dec 2017)

John Peel said:


> I posted this in response on a thread, but thought it would be interesting to post it here too. I've been told my vids are pretty crap, my blogs are dull, and I'm naive , so lets have it both barrels people, let me know how to improve my videos, my blogs, my whole approach maybe, I'm all new to cycling and cycle touring, but took on a world cycle all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I want to know is how do you fund yourself for this? I have a full time job, would be lucky to get 2 consecutive weeks off. So to do something like this would mean me giving up work, but that would mean no income either. For this reason, saving up wouldnt work as I would still have to quit my job.


----------



## John Peel (20 Dec 2017)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> What I want to know is how do you fund yourself for this? I have a full time job, would be lucky to get 2 consecutive weeks off. So to do something like this would mean me giving up work, but that would mean no income either. For this reason, saving up wouldnt work as I would still have to quit my job.



I get it. I'm in my early 50's, working class, no college or University, a father and just a hard working ordinary guy, and I have had to make sacrifices to do this. At the same time, I wouldn't want it any other way, I have earned this. If you really want it bad enough, you will make it happen.


----------



## John Peel (21 Dec 2017)

*Rohloff Speedhub and Gates Carbon Drive to Rohloff Speedhub and Chain*

*Bicycle on the back of my car. I didn't expect to see that for about 3 years .*

The Gates belt has been replaced with a Campagnola Record 9 Speed chain, sprockets front and rear replaced to carry the chain of course. New splined carrier and clip installed. 

Rohloff have also provided plenty of spares, at no charge including another set of rear sprockets, 2 more carriers and clip, and a new rear sprocket that will carry the belt if every I choose to revert back to the belt for which I still have. The hub has also been serviced and a fresh oil change, grease, tool, and chainglider also supplied. Cyclesense in Tadcaster carried out the work at no charge. 

I also purchased other parts for other work I required, and Cyclesense carried out the work at no charge.

This included a new bottom bracket, 2 new 700x50 Schwalbe Marathon Supreme tyres, disc brake pads and bicycle service. 

After a brief ride today, the chain drive didn't seem noticeably noisier than the belt drive, and it also felt just as smooth. Changing gears is still smooth and I now have one more extra lower gear it seems, which is great. 

I will be giving it some testing through Jan and Feb, and I'm feeling confident I've got all the bad news out of the way early. I'm looking forward to my return, and in the meantime I have taken on 2 full days of bicycle maintenance and repair, including wheel building and truing. 

And while I'm at it, Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you all, and thanks for taking such an interest in my adventure. Steve


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Dec 2017)

John Peel said:


> *Rohloff Speedhub and Gates Carbon Drive to Rohloff Speedhub and Chain*
> 
> *Bicycle on the back of my car. I didn't expect to see that for about 3 years .*
> 
> ...



Please let us know how your test rides go.


----------



## John Peel (22 Dec 2017)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Please let us know how your test rides go.



Will do.


----------



## hoopdriver (22 Dec 2017)

You are going about this in a very orderly professional way. I’ve no doubt whatever you’ll succeed.


----------



## John Peel (22 Dec 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> You are going about this in a very orderly professional way. I’ve no doubt whatever you’ll succeed.



Thanks for your confidence. Steve


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Dec 2017)

Congratulations on the new new bike. Seems you are all set. Out of interest what was supposed to be the advantage of the fiendish belt?


----------



## Ticktockmy (22 Dec 2017)

Well Steve Its good to hear you have your bike back and fixed, but frankly for what you paid for that bike, it should never have happened, a lack of good R & D on the part of KOGA. Not wanting to teach yu to suck eggs, but considering the total wieght of your build and equipment I would think your next problem could be the wheels, I would suggest that you include spare spokes because sods law says that when you least expect it one will break, often followed by more if you cannot replace the broken one fairly quickly. Spokes and a spoke key is something I have found a few fellow travellers have not bothered to carry and it causes a lot of inconvenience. Have a good Christmas and we look forward to your adventures.


----------



## John Peel (22 Dec 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Congratulations on the new new bike. Seems you are all set. Out of interest what was supposed to be the advantage of the fiendish belt?



Thanks. The belt is supposed to last a lot longer than a chain, even many times longer. It is supposed to be cleaner having no oil to add to it. Clogging with mud is less likely because the belt runs on an angled track, pushing mud and dirt out to the sides. Quieter. And if the belt breaks you don't need to mess around with links and chopping chains, you simply remove a section of the dedicated bike frame to put the belt on in a continuous loop. Actually, I could probably still make use of the frame and set up a chain in a continuous loop in advance.

So lots of plus points, but unfortunately it's not working well with the new splined carrier to the hub, as you have seen with my experience. Tension has to be spot on, unlike a chain that can have a little slack or wobble, the belt has to be set perfectly otherwise it pulls at the sprockets and carrier causing problems, and the belt could be easily damaged if not set perfectly. There is even a phone app to use with the belt. You ping the belt next to the phone app, it listens and then tells you how much to adjust in which way. If it didn't need to be spot on, there would be no app I guess.

I think I would have no problem going back to the belt on my return for general commuting, and for even if I had a few weeks of a tour lined up if I knew I would be home soon and could just take it for repair if I needed to on my return, but it's out of the question for a world tour.

Oh yes, and another big problem is that when anyone sees the belt, they have to pull on it and twang it, twist it and mess with it. This is not good because it can't be twisted or the fibres will be damaged. Folding to the point of almost creasing it will damage it for good.


----------



## John Peel (22 Dec 2017)

Ticktockmy said:


> Well Steve Its good to hear you have your bike back and fixed, but frankly for what you paid for that bike, it should never have happened, a lack of good R & D on the part of KOGA. Not wanting to teach yu to suck eggs, but considering the total wieght of your build and equipment I would think your next problem could be the wheels, I would suggest that you include spare spokes because sods law says that when you least expect it one will break, often followed by more if you cannot replace the broken one fairly quickly. Spokes and a spoke key is something I have found a few fellow travellers have not bothered to carry and it causes a lot of inconvenience. Have a good Christmas and we look forward to your adventures.



Yes, I found it amazing to be honest that the bike took my weight and all my gear, as when I set off at 151 kg's I recon I must have been the heaviest guy to ever attempt to cycle around the world , and maybe even now at just over 130 kg's. Also with my lack of cycling experience, cycling over some of the toughest tracks and trails, off-road and through huge bumps and holes I didn't see in advance. It really took a beating I have to say, and I expected the wheels to buckle and spokes break once I encountered that kind of terrain. But the 2 inch tyres and obviously great build quality of the wheels, got me through. 

The rear wheel has much shorter spokes due the hub, so no doubt those spokes would take more of beating. That said, I carried 3 rear spokes and 3 front spokes with me. One day I set off in the morning and the bike felt like I was riding over a permanent cattle grid. I couldn't see what it was and thought I had buckled the front wheel. On inspection I noticed a bulge in my tyre, likely due to all the rocks and sharp gravel hitting the sides on the trails. 

I cycled 80 km's that day to my campsite because nothing else was open on the holiday and I was lucky the tyre held out, but I had found a bike shop open near my campsite for the following day. My head was banging with the vibration, and it made me wonder what would have happened if I did have a buckled wheel or broken spoke and how would I fix a wobble, so in January I have booked a full days training on wheel building and truing, so that will no doubt sort that problem out. I have also booked a full day on maintenance and repair. Both with Bike Right in Liverpool.

Merry Christmas and happy New Year to you too.


----------



## Ticktockmy (22 Dec 2017)

Bulge's or cuts in the sidewall of a tyre can be a problem, I carry two boots that I have made by cutting the ends of plastic toothpaste tubes then cut them length ways and you have a very strong but flexable boot for those times you get a cut or bulge.


----------



## John Peel (22 Dec 2017)

Ticktockmy said:


> Bulge's or cuts in the sidewall of a tyre can be a problem, I carry two boots that I have made by cutting the ends of plastic toothpaste tubes then cut them length ways and you have a very strong but flexable boot for those times you get a cut or bulge.



That’s a good tip. I never thought that I could reinforce the sidewall to temporarily fix the bulge or s cut. Cheers


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Dec 2017)

Bike sounds well fettled.

Worth fitting the Chainglider if it isn't already, they do keep the majority of road grit off the chain.

Speaking of which, I'm surprised the shop has used a 'Campagnolo nine speed', nothing wrong with that but Rohloff recommend a KMC X1 which is sold as a 'Rohloff chain'.

I take it you will be taking a chain breaker and a quick link or two.

You appear to be well off for sprockets.

They tend to wear in 'one direction' as you may imagine.

Rohloff sprockets are designed to be reversible for this reason, giving you a lot of extra life.

So probably no need to take any more than one spare.


----------



## John Peel (22 Dec 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Bike sounds well fettled.
> 
> Worth fitting the Chainglider if it isn't already, they do keep the majority of road grit off the chain.
> 
> ...



Hi, yes Rohloff supplied a Chainglider which looks quite tidy. Having never seen one before, I was surprised to see that it actually sat on the chain and the chain rubbed through it. I asked if this would wear the Chainglider but was told there is very little friction. I suppose the clue was in the name Chainglider.

During a lengthy phone conversation I had with Rohloff management while we worked out the solution to my problems, I was informed that the chain they recommend and supply usually is a good solid chain, but I was told that due to my concerns and length of time I would be away, they recommended and supplied me with the Campagnola. I know nothing about these things but I have to say the chain looks kind of nice, and not like the clunky chains I remember. I had a great conversation that day between a director, manager and myself, and we all feel we had agreed the best solution for my needs.

I have ordered a compact chain breaker, Rock N Roll Extreme lube, link pliers, Taya SC-20 Sigma Chain Pin Connector, 2x SRAM Powerlink Gold 9 speed quick links, a spare Campagnola chain, and a bottom bracket wrench for adjusting chain tension. I hope I have everything I need for chain repair there 

Yes, I will keep some of the spare sprocket gear in the UK ready to be posted out to me if needed. I'm gathering a little weight in bits and bobs


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Dec 2017)

If Herr Rohloff says that's the chain to go for, it must be a good 'un.

I have a Chainglider on my Rohloff bike.

It does just sit on the top run of the chain at rest.

My guess is it's mostly either bouncing off the chain or floating in mid air when you are cycling due to bumps and vibrations.

I can't detect any resistance.

One slight thing against it is you can only see a tiny bit of chain, so a proper visual inspection isn't possible.

Wiping the chain is also not possible, so I never bother.

Easy enough to unhook the Chainglider part around the sprocket for the occasional proper look-see and wipe with a rag if you want to.


----------



## John Peel (23 Dec 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> If Herr Rohloff says that's the chain to go for, it must be a good 'un.
> 
> I have a Chainglider on my Rohloff bike.
> 
> ...



I agree with the vibration keeping it clear all around. When I slowly turned the pedals by hand and placed my hand on the glider I could feel it in contact with the chain, but I guess at a little speed this would not be the case. Quite clever really. 

So how often would you oil the chain? And when fixing a puncture is it a pain to drop the wheel out?


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Dec 2017)

John Peel said:


> I agree with the vibration keeping it clear all around. When I slowly turned the pedals by hand and placed my hand on the glider I could feel it in contact with the chain, but I guess at a little speed this would not be the case. Quite clever really.
> 
> So how often would you oil the chain? And when fixing a puncture is it a pain to drop the wheel out?



I've oiled my chain once or possibly twice in about 2,500 miles.

Even then, I don't think it needed it because it still looked moist and gunky.

Running an all but enclosed chain is different to an open one.

However you look at it, much less oiling is required.

If I waited until the chain looked dry - as some cyclists do - I reckon I would be waiting for ever.

Fixing a puncture has proved OK on my bike, it's possible to lift the chain and Chainglider off the rear sprocket 'as one', or more correctly, it's possible to get the released wheel out from under the chain.

In some ways the Chainglider is better because there's less chance of oily fingers when mounting and dismounting it.

The second time, I managed to hook the chain over the sprocket without touching it at all, although it's quicker to use two or three finger tips to shape the chain for mounting.

The rear part of Chainglider is a C-shaped piece which comes away fairly easily, so that would give easier access to mount the chain on the sprocket.


----------



## John Peel (23 Dec 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> I've oiled my chain once or possibly twice in about 2,500 miles.
> 
> Even then, I don't think it needed it because it still looked moist and gunky.
> 
> ...



Great thanks.


----------



## John Peel (23 Dec 2017)

User said:


> For bikes with very awkward rear wheel removal, you can get inner tubes that are straight with both ends sealed. You can then change a tube without removing the wheel.
> http://www.rubenacycle.co.uk/shop/shoplist.aspx?OCT_ID=177604



I remember looking at these before my tour, and if I remember they were about £15 each. A couple of people I spoke with didn't like the idea of cutting out their old tube because they said it was a waste when it might have been fixed at the next rest stop. I suggested just tying up the old tube out of the way until there was more time to take the wheel off. A lot of people just throw away their tubes anyway rather than fix a puncture. I thought these were a great idea for a real emergency like it getting dark in the day or heavy rain and time was an issue.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Dec 2017)

I had an open ended tube to fit my first ebike.

Never had to use it, but it was much bigger and heavier than an ordinary tube - nearly twice the size when packed.

That could be a problem for your adventure. 

Another benefit of the Rohloff hub is it's the only gear hub that can use a quick release skewer.

All the Shimano hubs require a nutted axle, which my first ebike had, hence me buying the open ended tube for it.


----------



## John Peel (23 Dec 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> I had an open ended tube to fit my first ebike.
> 
> Never had to use it, but it was much bigger and heavier than an ordinary tube - nearly twice the size when packed.
> 
> ...



Yes, carrying a lot of weight is a chore for sure, but I'm in no rush really. I'm wondering whether I will be able to send all my camping gear back to the UK once I'm heading over to India, then Thailand, Cambodia, Laos and Vietnam, maybe even heading to Singapore. That would take a lot of weight off and no doubt make things easier, so I will seek out advice on that one, as I wouldn't want to be left out in the night with not tent if I can't find digs. I'm told by many that they ditch their camping gear for these countries.


----------



## Ticktockmy (24 Dec 2017)

When I have toured in South East Asia I carry a 1 season sleeping bag and a Tarp (I tend to use the tarp for most of my trips rather than a tent) I have used both at times when I have not been able to find digs for the night. But if you are scared of creepy crawlies, snakes and elephants oh and the odd tiger I would not recommend it. The sleeping bag comes in handy if the bed in the overnight digs has a lack of cleanness, some of the "hotels" also serve as one-hour happy ending establishments, so they are not always happy to change the sheets every time they are used.. I have found that mosque's are a good p;ace to ask for shelter and you also get a 5.00am wake up call


----------



## John Peel (24 Dec 2017)

Ticktockmy said:


> When I have toured in South East Asia I carry a 1 season sleeping bag and a Tarp (I tend to use the tarp for most of my trips rather than a tent) I have used both at times when I have not been able to find digs for the night. But if you are scared of creepy crawlies, snakes and elephants oh and the odd tiger I would not recommend it. The sleeping bag comes in handy if the bed in the overnight digs has a lack of cleanness, some of the "hotels" also serve as one-hour happy ending establishments, so they are not always happy to change the sheets every time they are used.. I have found that mosque's are a good p;ace to ask for shelter and you also get a 5.00am wake up call



 great. So take things anyway I suppose. I have a mozzie net, 2 season bag, tent, tarp, silk bag liner, pillow, thermarest mat. I sound like a real baby hey . I don't like the small things like earwigs. The big things don't worry me at all, and that goes for people too, it's just the creepy crawlies. If I got an earwig in my sleeping bag you would hear me from half way around the world, and yet I have no problem being on my own in some dicky part of town or around iffy people. Oh, did I mention my camp chair and table


----------



## Ticktockmy (24 Dec 2017)

Dont forget your Malaria pills, cos those mossies will eat you alive if they get a chance, I would try different pills out before you go if I were you because some people react to them, I have bad reactions with mefloquine which gives me the shakes, dizzness and make me feel generally knackered. In Malaysia and Southern Thailand I dont bother with any of them, but in Northern Thailand, Laos and Northern Vietnam I do, I also carry Doxycycline for areas where there is a high leptospirosis problem. Denque Fever can be a problem, it seem to becoming more prevailent in Malaysia at the moment and being a virus there is no treatment, you can only treat the symptoms.


----------



## John Peel (24 Dec 2017)

some bugs hey. I was in the Brazilian Amazon some years ago, hundreds of miles from the nearest town. I took pills for malaria but that was it. I’ve notified my GP and I’m expecting a call after New Year to have injections and supplies of pills. I have been to Southern India a few times, Thailand, Malaysia, Indonesia including Borneo and never took anything for Malaria.

But then I really didn’t get out into the jungles on those visits. I will make sure though to take precautions, especially with the likelihood I will be staying in cheap digs, were rats are likely crawling all over everything in the night.


----------



## tyreon (25 Dec 2017)

Next question: Tell me when you resume your RTW tour,do you plan to return 'to base' as and when 'you feel it necessary',or continue onwards with no fixed plans to return 'home' until you circumnavigate the world?

I understand you returning home thisatime cos of the mech problems. But in the future? Play it by ear? See how it goes? Cycle for 6/12 then return home for a break? Whatdoyouthink?

I think earlier you said 'you were flexible'. In the context you then had it,does this mean you might settle in India,Argentina? Break to try to be a jackaroo? Wotswot? Interested,but don't want to be nosey. 

I guess the current mode of thinking is a cyclist does a RTW trip one way,in one go...without returning. Your way is as valid as any other,just wondering what your thoughts ae. Merry Xmas


----------



## John Peel (25 Dec 2017)

Yes I get your thinking, but the thing to remember first is that I'm a father of 2 young adult daughters, and I am prepared to return at the drop of a hat if I'm about to be a grandfather, give my daughters away at a wedding, or even if they need me for something, and god forbid if it something not good. Yes, I think you usually find that most round the world cyclist don't have children, or at least not young ones, or the cyclist is quite young with no ties to anything really. 

Being so close to home I had no problem with returning when I did, and as it happened my bike would likely have gone t#ts up completely had I travelled much farther, meaning no bike and no way of continuing. To complete a record or to enter the record books in some way, Guinness Rules for a record state that you must continue in one go, and that is perfectly understandable in a record attempt for a circumnavigation.

I'm not attempting any records by Guinness Rules, and it's just as well hey  I have no intention of starting again from Cheshire, and I will be returning to Marseille on the 1st of March to continue on from the very point I left off when I had to return. I've know people who have cycled around the world and had to return for medical reasons, such as being run over or sickness, and some have got well, returned to the point they fell ill, and continued on. 

I hope I can continue on this time without having to return for anything at all until I have completed my tour, but if I have to return for any reason I will. Some reasons behind people not returning are the costs in doing so and the time out. 

You will also find that rules for solo cyclist state they are to cycle solo. They can have someone tag along for the day now and then, but not for days or weeks at a time. You will see people who state they have cycled solo around the world, but then read how they set out with someone else who later returned home. Some that say they completed a solo world cycle but you read they cycled a whole continent with with someone going the some way. Does it mean they didn't complete an around the world solo cycle tour? It's all a bit here and there. 

The main thing for me, is that I cycle what is considered a circumnavigation of the Earth. 18,000 miles crossing 2 antipodal points on the Earth. I have chosen Madrid and Wellington. These points can be off by so many degrees. And that's about it really. I'm cycling solo, but if I meet someone along the way who is going in the same direction for a while, I'm not going to turn them away, more likely I will welcome the company for a while, but not the whole tour.

I might actually write an article about this, it would be really interest to some and if I gather more info on it too. And as far as the bike goes, if it packs up beyond the repair capabilities of the nearest big city, it will be sent home and I will be buying another more simpler cheaper setup and have it flown out to me where I might be if I can't get one in that city. There comes a point where the cost of travelling would cost nearly as much as another bike.

Best wishes and Merry Christmas to you.

Steve


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Dec 2017)

I like your approach to all of this John. Am sure anyone would be more than happy to ride with you a fair few miles and sod it if that disqualifies you from any meaningless gong. Seasons greetings.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Dec 2017)

I sense that a lot of good has come out of your enforced stop Stephen (as well as spending Christmas with family) as I think you embarked as a complete beginner, accumulated lots of experience in your first leg, and have had the opportunity to reflect on it and refine your kit, add some mechanics skills etc.

In a sense you've done what other experienced tourists have done over multiple tours - it's just that yours was a single one that started in Cheshire and didn't stop until Marseille


----------



## hoopdriver (25 Dec 2017)

Exactly. You are doing this is just the right way. Forget the meaningless “rules” This is your trip. Have a great Christmas


----------



## John Peel (25 Dec 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> I like your approach to all of this John. Am sure anyone would be more than happy to ride with you a fair few miles and sod it if that disqualifies you from any meaningless gong. Seasons greetings.[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh there will be a gong alright , but yeah like I say, if something like getting a job somewhere for a few months, falling in love, cycling with someone for a while, getting medical treatment, attending a family event, disqualifies a person from a world record attempt, I'm glad I'm not going for a world record . Best wishes to you too.


----------



## John Peel (25 Dec 2017)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I sense that a lot of good has come out of your enforced stop Stephen (as well as spending Christmas with family) as I think you embarked as a complete beginner, accumulated lots of experience in your first leg, and have had the opportunity to reflect on it and refine your kit, add some mechanics skills etc.
> 
> In a sense you've done what other experienced tourists have done over multiple tours - it's just that yours was a single one that started in Cheshire and didn't stop until Marseille



Cheers. I have indeed learned a lot. It's been an amazing experience and I feel very lucky.


----------



## John Peel (25 Dec 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> Exactly. You are doing this is just the right way. Forget the meaningless “rules” This is your trip. Have a great Christmas



Merry Christmas and all the best.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Dec 2017)

>>Oh there will be a gong alright 

methinks you have designed/packed your own gong


----------



## tyreon (2 Jan 2018)

FWIW there's 40+ pages on the ctc forum on the Shimano Alfine hub 11,Stephen. Not this alone...people discussing Roholff hubs, problems,settings etcetera, Sturmey Archer, I can't say I understand it all, but it might interest you...on a rainy day when you are inside and twiddling thumbs.
I tried to follow some of it,but become a somewhat muddled. At the same time(excusing myself),if I had never seen a puncture repaired/wheel taken off and had just had to read it from a book,I'd still be at the side of a road now.

I always thought hub gearing was fit-and-forget. Maybe...sometimes...

I think I still believe in derailleurs...altho I have two hub geared bikes! https://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=64432&sid=ac50bdceda4c5a38d938c22238bfd392&start=120


----------



## John Peel (2 Jan 2018)

tyreon said:


> if I had never seen a puncture repaired/wheel taken off and had just had to read it from a book,I'd still be at the side of a road now. 120



 I know what you mean. I'm glad I have quick release to get the wheel off. With the belt it was a little fiddly as it had to lined up perfectly and the tension had to be spot on. With the chain now I'm hoping for a little give. Touch wood, I haven't had a puncture in 3300 km's, but no doubt a few will be coming soon. Even taking the wheel off on the front means unpinning the dynamo and taking out the quick release rod completely because the wheel won't slip past the front panniers otherwise. Still, hardly major problems, a puncture doesn't concern me much.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Jan 2018)

Apologies if it is somewhere in this long thread jp, but in view of a current interest of mine, can I ask what you are doing about keeping electronic stuff charged?


----------



## John Peel (2 Jan 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Apologies if it is somewhere in this long thread jp, but in view of a current interest of mine, can I ask what you are doing about keeping electronic stuff charged?



Oh man, this was harder than I thought at first. I have a son dynamo in the front hub and 2 USB adaptors, but I'm just not good enough yet to keep a good fast pace to charge anything, so it's been pretty useless really. Well, I do get some charge from time to time, but not much. I make the most of campsite receptions and just plug 2 battery banks in. They are 2 EasyAcc at 10,000 mAH, and they are 2 of the best things I have bought. I would be lost without them. A full charge on both will power my iphone for a couple of days, as well as my Bluetooth speak, Walkman, and even charge my camera batteries. So if I use them wisely once charged, I can get 3 or 4 days. The laptop is another thing, but I still charge that in receptions, digs, or ask for a power lead when I'm at a campsite.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Jan 2018)

What are you using as a converter between the dynamo hub and powerbank jp? I am currently at your mains recharge stage using an anker 2100 powerbank. This of course means periodic beer stops


----------



## John Peel (2 Jan 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> What are you using as a converter between the dynamo hub and powerbank jp? I am currently at your mains recharge stage using an anker 2100 powerbank. This of course means periodic beer stops



I have a double adaptor for the plug socket and it has 2 usb sockets in it too, so I love getting into digs knowing that everything is charged and will give me a few days camping. The dynamo is a Son 3w, and the converter is Igaro D1 V5. It's a tricky bit of kit I'm told to go from hub to USB. The lights switch off at the lights thank goodness as the lights and the USB are all live. It's nice when I hear the phone ding as it starts to charge, then sad when 100m farther on I hit a hill and it dings again to say its no longer charging . From what I can work out from my experience, a steady 10mph will keep an iphone and a Garmin Edge alive, but wont give them any extra charge, but that's OK. Getting over 10mph and you start to give those same things a little charge. But keeping things alive is handy in itself I guess. I have also worked out that doing 30 mph down a hill for 5 minutes, is still only 5 minutes charge you would get at 15 mph on a flat road. Hope that helps. I had to stop as I was starting to convince myself the 400 sobs for the dynamo and converter were worth it!!


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Jan 2018)

Thanks for the reply. I thought the Igaro was supposed to be a good bit of trouble free kit and one would hope so at that price. I understand that you can buy an inline modular switch for it to switch between powering the light or charging a powerbank but I like the simple sound of a switch on the light. Which light is that?


----------



## John Peel (2 Jan 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Thanks for the reply. I thought the Igaro was supposed to be a good bit of trouble free kit and one would hope so at that price. I understand that you can buy an inline modular switch for it to switch between powering the light or charging a powerbank but I like the simple sound of a switch on the light. Which light is that?



Your having me in tears here. Just looking these items up and clocking the prices is breaking my already enlarged heart . I can't believe I spent over £500 on lights, hub and USB adaptor, no wonder my bike was so expensive. I'm not even going to break down anything else.

Front light: Busch & Muller M Lumotec IQ2 Luxos U 
Rear light: Spanninga Rear Light Pannier Rack Assembly - Dynamo cables.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Jan 2018)

John Peel said:


> I have a double adaptor for the plug socket and it has 2 usb sockets in it too, so I love getting into digs knowing that everything is charged and will give me a few days camping. The dynamo is a Son 3w, and the converter is Igaro D1 V5. It's a tricky bit of kit I'm told to go from hub to USB. The lights switch off at the lights thank goodness as the lights and the USB are all live. It's nice when I hear the phone ding as it starts to charge, then sad when 100m farther on I hit a hill and it dings again to say its no longer charging . From what I can work out from my experience, a steady 10mph will keep an iphone and a Garmin Edge alive, but wont give them any extra charge, but that's OK. Getting over 10mph and you start to give those same things a little charge. But keeping things alive is handy in itself I guess. I have also worked out that doing 30 mph down a hill for 5 minutes, is still only 5 minutes charge you would get at 15 mph on a flat road. Hope that helps. I had to stop as I was starting to convince myself the 400 sobs for the dynamo and converter were worth it!!



Charging stuff off a dynamo is outside my experience, but you are not the first cyclist I've heard say that usb outlets from dynamos - even expensive ones - are too weedy to be of much use.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Jan 2018)

Sorry john, may have read your post too negatively. To clarify, does the igaro work for you or not? Do you think you could cut free from the mains with it on a long trip like yours?


----------



## John Peel (3 Jan 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Sorry john, may have read your post too negatively. To clarify, does the igaro work for you or not? Do you think you could cut free from the mains with it on a long trip like yours.



For the speed which I cycle at this time, the USB for charging is all but useless. 

The only time I plug anything into it is when I'm on a flat road with the wind behind and I'm likely to be riding like this for hours, and even then I find I'm only plugging in to it because it's there and I'm in hope that every little helps. If I were to build a bike from scratch with what I have experienced, a dynamo would not exist. 

The 400 or 500 sobs for the lights, dynamo, and USB adaptor, would not be a part of the build. I would simply buy good battery front and rear lights, because I rarely even ride in the dark and don't go through enough tunnels. Battery lights would last a very long time with me, and batteries are dirt cheap anyway, especially considering LED lights use hardly anything. 

But that's me. I could imagine the dynamo would be a much better investment for roadies who maintain a fast pace for a large part of their ride. Or even those who travel ultralight and fast, but as I don't ride like that, I couldn't tell you if that setup would be worth it for sure. 

Take into account also that things break, this would be really upsetting. I had to have my dealer look at the lights because they started to turn on each time I hit a bump, so reaching down to keep turning them off was a pain. They seem OK now, but at one point I unplugged the lights from the dynamo because it was annoying me. If they break altogether its expensive for another set of lights and I would end up with battery lights anyway.

My advice to you: Save your money and buy battery lights.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Jan 2018)

Interesting response john. Many thanks for the reply.
Your argument about not needing lights much on tour makes sense.

If you can't generate any power on your trip, with much of it doubtless through remote areas with maybe a fair bit of freecamping, do you think you will have any problems?

Might be an idea to take an old non smart mobile as well as the smartphone energy sucker.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Jan 2018)

John Peel said:


> For the speed which I cycle at this time, the USB for charging is all but useless.
> 
> The only time I plug anything into it is when I'm on a flat road with the wind behind and I'm likely to be riding like this for hours, and even then I find I'm only plugging in to it because it's there and I'm in hope that every little helps. If I were to build a bike from scratch with what I have experienced, a dynamo would not exist.
> 
> ...



Would reducing the weight of all your touring equipment increase your cycling speed and therefore help you generate more electricity to make dynamo hub usage feasible? I seem to remember somewhere upthread that you were looking at cutting down onboard weight for when you continue your tour as it was a little high before (I could be misremembering though!).


----------



## John Peel (3 Jan 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> If you can't generate any power on your trip, with much of it doubtless through remote areas with maybe a fair bit of freecamping, do you think you will have any problems?



Oh yes, days and day without being able to generate or plug in would be bad news, maybe. Or maybe just what I need  But the way I see it, even crossing Australia, as long as I have a couple of battery banks and limit the use (which would be easy as there is nothing much to see and simple roads routes), I think I would still be able to charge up every few days, or even a week. Solar power is another cheap option I have given some thought to, but then thought it would be just another gadget to cart along. If I only use my phone for maps.me, I will easily get a week or more out of 2 banks.

When I first set out I was in a panic to find places to charge, until I learned to manage things a bit better. If my laptop has a full charge, I can charge my iphone off that a good few times too. I think somewhere like the Australian straight and flat roads would be a place likely to take advantage of the usb and hub.


----------



## John Peel (3 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Would reducing the weight of all your touring equipment increase your cycling speed and therefore help you generate more electricity to make dynamo hub usage feasible? I seem to remember somewhere upthread that you were looking at cutting down onboard weight for when you continue your tour as it was a little high before (I could be misremembering though!).



Travelling lighter would likely make it easier for me to travel faster, which is why I suggested ultra lightweight touring could make use of the hub. The thing for me though is I'm a lump and quite fresh to all this so haven't really developed great cycling legs yet, but I do expect that within a 6 months more or so I feel I will gain more speed as I adapt and get stronger and lighter, so might be able to make use of the USB, but then maybe not. 

I'm hoping to be able to forward my camping gear to family in Australia once I reach Cyprus, as it will be India, and the Far East until Australia and I'm going to take the chance on finding cheap digs instead of camping. I will still carry my tarp, mozzie net, silk liner and pillow just in case. That alone will free up a 49 litre Rack-Pack and one front pannier. And then there is all the winter clothing which I can send home too. I do aim to travel lighter, my electronics weight in at 10kg, so it would be great to just have another 10kg of clothing. I'm sure it will make a big difference.


----------



## John Peel (3 Jan 2018)

Here is how I would love my route to work out.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1t8LSQ8w92bKMonOpy45l3pW7KWD4TF1Z&ll=3.9749297333609057,11.07044282080085&z=2


----------



## HobbesOnTour (3 Jan 2018)

Hi John,
I came across this thread and just had to register to congratulate you on your progress so far. I think your story so far is inspirational and I wish you the very best of luck when you get back on the road.

Frank

Edit: Just added a post to the velocharger thread which may be helpful


----------



## John Peel (3 Jan 2018)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Hi John, Edit: Just added a post to the velocharger thread which may be helpful



Hi Frank, thanks. I'm looking forward to getting back out to Marseille to continue on. Spending time working the new gearing in and getting my bags neat and tidy. I will check out the velocharger threat too. Cheers. Steve


----------



## Ticktockmy (4 Jan 2018)

John Peel said:


> Here is how I would love my route to work out.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1t8LSQ8w92bKMonOpy45l3pW7KWD4TF1Z&ll=3.9749297333609057,11.07044282080085&z=2



Hi Steve, I just looked at your route through Malaysia, once you leave Butterworth(Pinang), I myself would head over to the East Coast, using route 4 then use the Kampoon coastal roads which run South along the Coast some distance from the main road route 3, much better route and misses the rat race the West Coast can be. If you really need to go into KL, then when you get to Kuantan you can leave the Bike at your digs and get the express bus into KL. Also on the East coast there are quite a few pretty island that you can visit to relax on. Also you can enter Spore via the Ferry from Tanjung Belungkor to Changi point ferry terminal. 
I also looked at your route through Indonesia, if you did not want to go to Spore you can get ferries from Malaka to Dumai in Sumatra then head to Jave by road. Jakarta is a nightmare to ride through, I was pestered by young and not so young beggers at the street junctions as well as getting lost. The Route I rode through the Island was via Bogor, Bandung(Very Hilly Route) , Yogyakarta. Well Steve I hope that gives you some ideas.


----------



## John Peel (4 Jan 2018)

Ticktockmy said:


> Hi Steve, I just looked at your route through Malaysia, once you leave Butterworth(Pinang), I myself would head over to the East Coast, using route 4 then use the Kampoon coastal roads which run South along the Coast some distance from the main road route 3, much better route and misses the rat race the West Coast can be. If you really need to go into KL, then when you get to Kuantan you can leave the Bike at your digs and get the express bus into KL. Also on the East coast there are quite a few pretty island that you can visit to relax on. Also you can enter Spore via the Ferry from Tanjung Belungkor to Changi point ferry terminal.
> I also looked at your route through Indonesia, if you did not want to go to Spore you can get ferries from Malaka to Dumai in Sumatra then head to Jave by road. Jakarta is a nightmare to ride through, I was pestered by young and not so young beggers at the street junctions as well as getting lost. The Route I rode through the Island was via Bogor, Bandung(Very Hilly Route) , Yogyakarta. Well Steve I hope that gives you some ideas.



You had me searching the map for "Spore" before it clicked  I have no interest in visiting KL and have been to Penang in the past, so would it be better for me then instead hit the East Coast from Thailand into Pasir Mas (I have been to Langkawi in the past too so can skip that), then along the whole of the East Coast to Spore  then from there over to Jakarta by ferry. I'm more into nature than architecture or history. Cheers. Steve


----------



## Ticktockmy (4 Jan 2018)

John Peel said:


> You had me searching the map for "Spore" before it clicked  I have no interest in visiting KL and have been to Penang in the past, so would it be better for me then instead hit the East Coast from Thailand into Pasir Mas (I have been to Langkawi in the past too so can skip that), then along the whole of the East Coast to Spore  then from there over to Jakarta by ferry. I'm more into nature than architecture or history. Cheers. Steve


Sorry by confusing you regarding the use of Local slang for Singapore, Regarding the ferry to Jakatara from Singapore, is rather long, firstly you have to get the Ferry to the Island of Batan(45 min) then from there the ferry goes to Jakarta which takes 31 hours, that if it runs still a lot of ferry routes have stopped running. Hence I suggested the Malacca to Dumai.


----------



## John Peel (4 Jan 2018)

Ticktockmy said:


> Sorry by confusing you regarding the use of Local slang for Singapore, Regarding the ferry to Jakatara from Singapore, is rather long, firstly you have to get the Ferry to the Island of Batan(45 min) then from there the ferry goes to Jakarta which takes 31 hours, that if it runs still a lot of ferry routes have stopped running. Hence I suggested the Malacca to Dumai.



I did originally look at Sumatra but because the visas are on 30 days for Indonesia I wanted to make sure I reached Bali with plenty of time to sort out the gear and make arrangements for flying to Australia. It’s a shame so many countries have such short visas.


----------



## Alan O (4 Jan 2018)

John Peel said:


> I did originally look at Sumatra but because the visas are on 30 days for Indonesia I wanted to make sure I reached Bali with plenty of time to sort out the gear and make arrangements for flying to Australia. It’s a shame so many countries have such short visas.


Be careful of this...

"_*Proof of onward travel*
Immigration officials in Indonesia may ask you for proof of onward travel (eg, a return or onward air ticket). You should make all reservations before leaving for Indonesia. Some airlines have refused to board passengers without evidence of onward travel._"

https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/indonesia/entry-requirements

Actually, that reminds me, I have a feeling the same thing might apply to a 30-day visa-free entry to Thailand too.


----------



## Ticktockmy (5 Jan 2018)

Alan O said:


> Be careful of this...
> 
> "_*Proof of onward travel*
> Immigration officials in Indonesia may ask you for proof of onward travel (eg, a return or onward air ticket). You should make all reservations before leaving for Indonesia. Some airlines have refused to board passengers without evidence of onward travel._"
> ...



A couple of years ago i had a visa problem in Indonesia, but the Guy who was dealing with it was so helpfull I gave him a little present and the job was done. In thailand you find that if your visa runs out peeps do a visa run to the nearest Bordor to renew, however to bugger up the system the Thai Imiagration like to rotate which bordor post is renewing visas, one of my friends did a run to the Laos Bordor to renew his visa only to be told on his return back into Thailand "Sorry Mate you need to go to the Embassy in KL to renew" which meant a flying to KL to renew the visa then flying back to Bankok. Asian bureaucracy at its best.


----------



## John Peel (5 Jan 2018)

Alan O said:


> Be careful of this...
> 
> "_*Proof of onward travel*
> Immigration officials in Indonesia may ask you for proof of onward travel (eg, a return or onward air ticket). You should make all reservations before leaving for Indonesia. Some airlines have refused to board passengers without evidence of onward travel._"
> ...





Ticktockmy said:


> A couple of years ago i had a visa problem in Indonesia, but the Guy who was dealing with it was so helpfull I gave him a little present and the job was done. In thailand you find that if your visa runs out peeps do a visa run to the nearest Bordor to renew, however to bugger up the system the Thai Imiagration like to rotate which bordor post is renewing visas, one of my friends did a run to the Laos Bordor to renew his visa only to be told on his return back into Thailand "Sorry Mate you need to go to the Embassy in KL to renew" which meant a flying to KL to renew the visa then flying back to Bankok. Asian bureaucracy at its best.




Visas are a real pain. India is a tough one, and majority of countries I want to travel through require onward proof, and some want references of people and places I’m staying, insurance, proof of virus injections, and even the actual passport to be sent off. Add to that being a solo traveler and not being able to leave my bike out of siight, visiting consulates and waiting for visas means booking into hotels to stash my gear. Visas are no doubt going to be the toughest part, entering and departure of countries is my biggest concern.


----------



## John Peel (5 Jan 2018)

I’m on the middle of pre arranging a 12 month open visa to India so that I haven’t the hassle of doing it on the move, but already I’m having problems because I was in India around 12 years ago and can’t remember the exact date, which they require in order to grant my visa, as well as my providing a reference there and onward travel proof.


----------



## Alan O (5 Jan 2018)

John Peel said:


> I’m on the middle of pre arranging a 12 month open visa to India so that I haven’t the hassle of doing it on the move, but already I’m having problems because I was in India around 12 years ago and can’t remember the exact date, which they require in order to grant my visa, as well as my providing a reference there and onward travel proof.


Oh, they love their bureaucratic record-keeping in India! (I've always kept all my old passports, so I can always check things like that when necessary.)


----------



## jay clock (5 Jan 2018)

On the subject of RTW cycling I met Will Bennett of Round the World Attempt fame as he is in Winchester this week. A lovely guy, and has done an amazing job including falling in love on the way round. https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=1p6&doc_id=15431&v=R9 - blog out of date but his FB page is more timely. He leaves Winchester on Monday (I plan to cycle 20k with him) and will be back in Limerick in 6 days


----------



## John Peel (5 Jan 2018)

jay clock said:


> On the subject of RTW cycling I met Will Bennett of Round the World Attempt fame as he is in Winchester this week. A lovely guy, and has done an amazing job including falling in love on the way round. https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=1p6&doc_id=15431&v=R9 - blog out of date but his FB page is more timely. He leaves Winchester on Monday (I plan to cycle 20k with him) and will be back in Limerick in 6 days



I’ve just been looking at his page. Those were the days hey, young, living at home and not a care in the world. I remember when I was 21 living in a rented flat, good job, girlfriend of 4 years, and a cat. I sat there wondering if there was more to life. 2 weeks later I sold everything.

So little did I have that I managed a plane ticket to Singapore and had £300 in pocket. No flat, job, girlfriend, or cat.

Still, I travelled and found labourers work and fell in Love in Australia. I didn’t return to the UK for 2 years. The best 2 years of my life. Not a care in the world.

7 years cycling from what I can make out from his blog, is a very long time. Well done. I will read some more.


----------



## franniepan (16 Aug 2018)

John Peel said:


> This is true, it is more a personal thing than something for sharing, but I'm loving the sharing. People I have met on my cycle thus far are loving being kept up to speed on my journey too. I've met dozens of amazing people.


Yes, I'm with you on that John, I recently did a 3-4 week tour in the UK and I really enjoyed updating my tour tracking app at the end of each day, using it as a diary to keep a personal record but also happy to share with anyone interested back home. Then every so often I would check for responses but really its the writing (well typing) that I enjoy.


----------



## minininjarob (17 Aug 2018)

Sorry I haven’t read the whole thread but glad to hear your bike is sorted and you’ll be off again soon. 

I’ve always had an interest in the Gates belt drive and it seems it’s ok round town for commuting and such but all the people who have used them in more demanding situations have had problems and ended up going back to chains. There’s a guy on STW who tried using one for years for endurance riding and after spending a lot of money and time trying to make it reliable long term he ended up going back to chains again - he was riding single speed IIRC. 

Good thing about chains is that they are available worldwide, are easy to fix and everyone in even the deepest darkest places in the world recognised them. 

Have you got yourself some mechanical know how yet? Surely you picked some up on the way - it really would be essential in my eyes on a long tour.


----------



## videoman (18 Aug 2018)

Stephens recently flown home for a visit and left his bike in storage in Vietnam I think.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Aug 2018)

Ticktockmy said:


> Dont forget your Malaria pills, cos those mossies will eat you alive if they get a chance, I would try different pills out before you go if I were you because some people react to them, I have bad reactions with mefloquine which gives me the shakes, dizzness and make me feel generally knackered. In Malaysia and Southern Thailand I dont bother with any of them, but in Northern Thailand, Laos and Northern Vietnam I do, I also carry Doxycycline for areas where there is a high leptospirosis problem. Denque Fever can be a problem, it seem to becoming more prevailent in Malaysia at the moment and being a virus there is no treatment, you can only treat the symptoms.


And the States, as well, for dengue.
Here's a good site-
https://www.cdc.gov/


----------



## John Peel (8 Sep 2018)

minininjarob said:


> Sorry I haven’t read the whole thread but glad to hear your bike is sorted and you’ll be off again soon.
> 
> Have you got yourself some mechanical know how yet? Surely you picked some up on the way - it really would be essential in my eyes on a long tour.



Well it's been some time since my last post, and I've covered quite some distance since back then. I made it through crazy wonderful Mumbai and down to Goa, I've gone from Bangkok to Laos, Cambodia and Vietnam, and due to my RTA injuries and other medical reasons, I plonked my bike in storage in Ho Chi Minh City Vietnam and flew back to the UK to sort a load of stuff out. I will be back there in a few weeks once the results of my scan is complete (arthritis in my spine suspected has got worse), then it's down through the Mekong Delta to the sea, back through Cambodia but along the coast, and into Southern Thailand along the coast. From there I will see how much I'm suffering with my injuries. If I feel I've done enough and I will only make myself worse, I will return home from Bangkok, and if I feel I can put up with the pain I will head down into Malaysia and target Singapore. Fingers crossed hey. I'm so looking forward to my return, I really can't wait, I've been bitten by the bicycle touring bug.


----------



## John Peel (8 Sep 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> @minininjarob He's on his way and is active on Twitter as StephenJohnPeel and blogging here: https://stephenpeel.co.uk/



Thank you


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Sep 2018)

Sorry to hear about the arthritis Stephen. Being a nosy sort i was wondering what impact the tour has had on the rest of your physique - you were a big guy when you started out IIRC, as you did a lot of weight training. I guess you are a racing snake now?


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Sep 2018)

Go for it John. If you are advised that it's best not to continue by a sympathetic doc, well you've achieved a lot and will have some wonderful memories.

Didn't realise you had youtube vids - will check out later - loved the look of the beginning of the one you just inserted in the thread. Love that mad enthusiastic smile - clearly having a great time despite medical complications and weather.


----------



## John Peel (8 Sep 2018)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I guess you are a racing snake now?



Your kidding, I guess I am what I am. I started out at 350lb and I'm still 300lb. You see, when it's 100 degrees, humidity off the scale, and a sweaty long knackering day, beer at 3 bottles for a pound is just too hard to pass up  Beer you see is my downfall, but hey, I earned it. Food is another problem. I was looking forward to street foods and eating like the locals do, but bicycle touring spoiled all that because I got to see how it's prepared, stored and kept. I got to see thick layers of flies on foods in the back of buildings and huts. 

The conditions most foods were kept in were horrid and put me right off most of it. There were some foods I would eat, like coconuts or fruits that had a husk or skin protection. Otherwise it was any crap I could by from petrol station or shops, like biscuits and crisps. Nope, despite thousand of km's, I'm still one hell of a huge guy, but strong though  I had a load of old women pocking my middle in a village in Thailand, saying "fat, fat, fat" "you fat"  Funny though. 

It's too hot to be sat there cooking your own food, you just want to get in your dirt cheap digs and get a cold shower and put the A/C on, and get some beer down your neck.


----------



## John Peel (8 Sep 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Go for it John. /QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks. Yes a few medical issues, but I'm back on the meds I couldn't source in Asia so feeling much better. I've battled a few setbacks since I first set out, but I've managed to overcome them all eventually. I'm looking forward to returning though, can't wait actually. How far I'll get is anyone's guess, but hey.
> 
> ...


 Thanks. Yes a few medical issues, but I'm back on the meds I couldn't source in Asia so feeling much better. I've battled a few setbacks since I first set out, but I've managed to overcome them all eventually. I'm looking forward to returning though, can't wait actually. How far I'll get is anyone's guess, but hey.

Being solo for so long takes it toll. The first few months were fine but I'm a year into this and I do miss company. I rode with a guy in Cambodia for half a day and it was so different. Solo is a completely different beast and really tests you.

I rode for weeks without hardly engaging in any conversation at all, and almost drove myself mad'er


----------



## Alan O (8 Sep 2018)

John Peel said:


> Well it's been some time since my last post, and I've covered quite some distance since back then. I made it through crazy wonderful Mumbai and down to Goa, I've gone from Bangkok to Laos, Cambodia and Vietnam, and due to my RTA injuries and other medical reasons, I plonked my bike in storage in Ho Chi Minh City Vietnam and flew back to the UK to sort a load of stuff out. I will be back there in a few weeks once the results of my scan is complete (arthritis in my spine suspected has got worse), then it's down through the Mekong Delta to the sea, back through Cambodia but along the coast, and into Southern Thailand along the coast. From there I will see how much I'm suffering with my injuries. If I feel I've done enough and I will only make myself worse, I will return home from Bangkok, and if I feel I can put up with the pain I will head down into Malaysia and target Singapore. Fingers crossed hey. I'm so looking forward to my return, I really can't wait, I've been bitten by the bicycle touring bug.



Sounds great. Shame my own plans didn't work out to put me in Thailand at this time of year - it would have been good to meet up.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (8 Sep 2018)

Alan O said:


> Sounds great. Shame my own plans didn't work out to put me in Thailand at this time of year - it would have been good to meet up.



I've enjoyed your blog hugely. I like your style of doing things your own way.

Rest up, listen to the Docs and see what the future holds.

Best of luck!


----------



## John Peel (9 Sep 2018)

Alan O said:


> Sounds great. Shame my own plans didn't work out to put me in Thailand at this time of year - it would have been good to meet up.


 For sure, I would love to be travelling with another tourist for a while, although I'd likely hold them up. I'm not so quick and try to do between 50 and 80 km's a day at most, and I try to get that done before lunch or at least before 2pm. It's just so damned hot and humid out there. 

That said, it will hopefully have cooled down a bit and become more dry when I'm back there. All the best. Steve


----------



## John Peel (9 Sep 2018)

HobbesOnTour said:


> I've enjoyed your blog hugely. I like your style of doing things your own way.
> 
> Rest up, listen to the Docs and see what the future holds.
> 
> Best of luck!



Will do, and thank's. Steve


----------



## John Peel (9 Sep 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've enjoyed following you on Twitter.


Thank you.


----------



## VanessaPerthshire (14 Sep 2018)

Hi Steve, was very interested to read your story and hoping I'll be able to do the same in 2020...have you restarted your journey yet?


----------



## John Peel (15 Sep 2018)

VanessaPerthshire said:


> Hi Steve, was very interested to read your story and hoping I'll be able to do the same in 2020...have you restarted your journey yet?



Hi, I love to hear from people liking my story, it keeps me going  I will be back there before the end of next month all being well. My bike bike and gear are still in storage in Ho Chi Minh City waiting patiently for my return.

My plan then is to hit the coast from the Mekong Delta and follow it all the way around through Vietnam and Cambodia and close to Bangkok Thailand. From there, well, we will see how my neck is holding out and if I feel I'm able and wanting to continue on, and if so, I will head farther down the coast of Thailand until I reach Malaysia, where I will head to Singapore and again see how I feel, because after Singapore, it get's really tough.

Cycling across Australia is a mean feat by an athlete, let alone this guy , then there is lumpy New Zealand followed by San Diego to Miami, another huge task. 

Am I up to that, well we will see, but if not, I will return home and go back to work :/ that doesn't sound so great does it  Wishing you all the success with your own adventure Vanessa. Steve


----------



## John Peel (20 Oct 2018)

My new website and blog. But I will of course update here as often as I can too, as well as pester you lot with any info I require.

https://www.stephenpeel.co.uk/blog/vietnam-stage-13


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Oct 2018)

Just read the first bit.

Good luck with the business.

Please reccomend your favoured chippie.


----------



## John Peel (20 Oct 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Just read the first bit.
> 
> Good luck with the business.
> 
> Please reccomend your favoured chippie.



Thank you, well my favourite chippy these days is Halewood Fish Bar. The fish is cod and the chips are never dry or shrivelled. The batter isn't that greasy crap either. 

I used to love Harry Ramsdens in New Brighton but it went right down the pan and I can see why they are going bust.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Oct 2018)

John Peel said:


> Thank you, well my favourite chippy these days is Halewood Fish Bar. The fish is cod and the chips are never dry or shrivelled. The batter isn't that greasy crap either.
> 
> I used to love Harry Ramsdens in New Brighton but it went right down the pan and I can see why they are going bust.


Will try to check out your Halewood recommendation., Thanks.

You are truly a man of the world


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Oct 2018)

Good luck sir, you are doing great despite the challenges.


----------



## avsd (20 Oct 2018)

Like the new blog. Your bike looks class. I particularly like the 'belt not chain ' guard 

Good luck with the next stage in your journey and may the "wind always be at your back"


----------



## John Peel (20 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Good luck sir, you are doing great despite the challenges.



Thanks. Yes the challenges. I've certainly had my fair share, and I don't for one minute think I'm done with them yet  But you know, I keep getting up and going at things again and again, giving it my best shot every single time. This is what I try to teach my daughters, but what I think they see is me beating my head against a wall  You know, without thinking the way I do, I would never have lived such an amazing life.


----------



## videoman (20 Oct 2018)

Good luck on your further adventures as I have been following you since you first started, new website and blog booked marked all ready and looking forward to your travels.

Cheers Alan


----------



## John Peel (21 Oct 2018)

videoman said:


> Good luck on your further adventures as I have been following you since you first started, new website and blog booked marked all ready and looking forward to your travels.
> 
> Cheers Alan



Thanks Alan, it seems such a long time ago when I started this crazy adventure. 

Leaving my town in August last year, it's certainly been far different than I expected, and so much harder on my butt than I could have imagined. While I've been home sorting crap out, I've been cycling on an old bike to a gym in Widnes and back to Liverpool, and have been trying out a Selle Royal relaxed gel and sprung saddle, and other than it rattles about on the rails, due to crappy mounts on the bike, it feels great.

The brooks b17 has never got any easier, and in fact I think it's worse now. When it gets sweaty or damp, it grabs at clothing, meaning my body moves but my clothes don't so much, causing ungodly sores. This saddle seems much better because it's waterproof so no grabbing when damp, and also sprung, big, and softer. As I am taking back to Vietnam, 2 new Schwalbe Marathon Plus's, I think the springiness on the saddle will help out.

I will see how it goes, because I don't cycle more than 20 miles in a day to the gym and back, and have no idea how it will be on 40 or 50 miles a day. I have also tried no padding in my cycle shorts. 

I read an article about a guy in Malaysia who suffered really bad sores until he dumped his padded shorts. I cut out the padding from a pair, so that I still have the shorts that won't run up my crotch like underpants would, and this too has felt great on my butt. Here's hoping. 

I think I'll add this to my blog.

Steve


----------



## John Peel (21 Oct 2018)

avsd said:


> Like the new blog. Your bike looks class. I particularly like the 'belt not chain ' guard
> 
> Good luck with the next stage in your journey and may the "wind always be at your back"



Thanks, that Chainglider is a pretty impressive yet simple bit of kit. When Rohloff's management told me they were going to convert the bike to run a chain instead of belt, I asked them how I was going to keep the oil from getting on my clothing, and they said they will also provide the glider, as well as pile of spare everything. 

I couldn't get how it worked without being attached to the frame or anything else, and was so surprised to find that it just hovers on the vibrations of the chain. I does the job too. No oil on my clothes or leg, and little crap build up on the chain, and also it the chain doesn't need oiling very often. 

Steve


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Oct 2018)

John Peel said:


> Thanks, that Chainglider is a pretty impressive yet simple bit of kit. When Rohloff's management told me they were going to convert the bike to run a chain instead of belt, I asked them how I was going to keep the oil from getting on my clothing, and they said they will also provide the glider, as well as pile of spare everything.
> 
> I couldn't get how it worked without being attached to the frame or anything else, and was so surprised to find that it just hovers on the vibrations of the chain. I does the job too. No oil on my clothes or leg, and little crap build up on the chain, and also it the chain doesn't need oiling very often.
> 
> Steve



There's a Chainglider on my Riese and Muller/Rohloff ebike.

About 3,500 miles and I've oiled the chain once or twice, not that it needed it.

Very little chain elongation, I've not not had to alter the tension yet.

Replacing chains every five minutes is a modern idea.

A chain in a fully enclosed chaincase will literally never wear out in a bicycle application.

Not so good if you want light weight and derailers, and a full metal chaincase does look a bit naff.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Oct 2018)

Talk of chaingliders prompted me to have a look. SJS stocks, but I'm intrigued at the ferocity of their disclaimer (at bottom). What's that all about?

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/chainsets/hebie-chainglider-for-rohloff-1517t-for-38t-black/


----------



## geocycle (21 Oct 2018)

Chaingliders are good but the fitting is a bit hit and miss. I had one on my thorn raven tour and it worked quite well with the chain running fairly freely. I couldn’t get it to fit on a thorn raven sport tour bike which has narrower clearances. You need a relatively thin chain ring, a surly stainless steel worked, the thorn aluminium one didn’t. You also have to have the right size from the chain ring and sprocket combo. Finally, the new splined socket can also foul the rohloff specific glider. I think Thorns disclaimer is that if the fit is not unite right it can score the hub shell.


----------



## John Peel (21 Oct 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> There's a Chainglider on my Riese and Muller/Rohloff ebike.
> 
> About 3,500 miles and I've oiled the chain once or twice, not that it needed it.
> 
> ...



I had a new chain fitted in Genoa Italy, but haven't given it a good looking at since then, other than I think dropping 2 lots of dry oil onto the chain through the little oil hole on the top of the glider while turning the pedals. I'm guessing I might need to have it all serviced up soon. I do keep a spare chain and quick links though just in case. Regarding tension, the bike shop in Genoa insisted I keep the chain fairly slack, but it does rattle a little more inside the glider as a result, but nothing that noticeable.


----------



## John Peel (21 Oct 2018)

geocycle said:


> Chaingliders are good but the fitting is a bit hit and miss. I had one on my thorn raven tour and it worked quite well with the chain running fairly freely. I couldn’t get it to fit on a thorn raven sport tour bike which has narrower clearances. You need a relatively thin chain ring, a surly stainless steel worked, the thorn aluminium one didn’t. You also have to have the right size from the chain ring and sprocket combo. Finally, the new splined socket can also foul the rohloff specific glider. I think Thorns disclaimer is that if the fit is not unite right it can score the hub shell.



Good points, and I can see how clearance would be a problem in some cases. The only issue I find is getting off and on again, it's pretty messy, but nowhere near as messy as a bare chain I'm sure.


----------



## John Peel (21 Oct 2018)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Talk of chaingliders prompted me to have a look. SJS stocks, but I'm intrigued at the ferocity of their disclaimer (at bottom). What's that all about?
> 
> https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/chainsets/hebie-chainglider-for-rohloff-1517t-for-38t-black/



I set out after conversion to chain with the Glider and Splined Carrier, the one that allows for the carrier to be unclipped instead of unscrewed, but when I arrived in Genoa I had the mechanic who Rohloff arranged for me, to change the Splined Carrier to the threaded carrier in my kit that Rohloff gave me in case I ever wanted to go to the threaded. I felt a little rattling again in the splined carrier and didn't like it, so had it changed. The Glider worked the same on both, and it was Rohloff that provided the Glider for me for free when running the splined carrier, so I don't think you'll have any problems based on that.


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Oct 2018)

John Peel said:


> I had a new chain fitted in Genoa Italy, but haven't given it a good looking at since then, other than I think dropping 2 lots of dry oil onto the chain through the little oil hole on the top of the glider while turning the pedals. I'm guessing I might need to have it all serviced up soon. I do keep a spare chain and quick links though just in case. Regarding tension, the bike shop in Genoa insisted I keep the chain fairly slack, but it does rattle a little more inside the glider as a result, but nothing that noticeable.



I'm not sure how many miles since a chain was fitted in Genoa equates to in your globetrotting world, but you should be giving the Chainglider a good test.

A Rohloff dealer in the Lake District told me many owners have the quick release skewer for the hub too tight - the skewers are prone to 'stretch', I was told.

On t'other hand, the wheel needs to be firmly located on a disc braked bike to enable reliable setting up of the brakes.

I rarely remove my rear wheel, but if I do the disc brake caliper sometimes needs centring again to be spot on.

Rohloff is one of the few hubs on which you can have a quick release axle.

I suspect if the axle was nutted it would just be a simple matter of nipping the nuts up tight, but you would always have to carry an axle spanner for puncture repairs.


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Oct 2018)

John Peel said:


> Thanks Alan, it seems such a long time ago when I started this crazy adventure.
> 
> Leaving my town in August last year, it's certainly been far different than I expected, and so much harder on my butt than I could have imagined. While I've been home sorting crap out, I've been cycling on an old bike to a gym in Widnes and back to Liverpool, and have been trying out a Selle Royal relaxed gel and sprung saddle, and other than it rattles about on the rails, due to crappy mounts on the bike, it feels great.
> 
> ...


Aldi used to do synthetic underpants that I find handy - no padding - easy to wash and dry. I have a large supply - similar things doubtless available from elsewhere. Seems I may have made the right decision to sell on my Brooks unused - actually made a profit on it as prices had rocketed due to hipster adoption. Plastic saddles for me from here on.

My favourite saddle is a Selle Royal gel - cost me £15 - bought supplies - miffed to bust a brand new one by some stupid bike lifting. Now discontinued of course. Where did you get yours? Halfords do some of the range these days.


----------



## John Peel (21 Oct 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Aldi used to do synthetic underpants that I find handy - no padding - easy to wash and dry. I have a large supply - similar things doubtless available from elsewhere. Seems I may have made the right decision to sell on my Brooks unused - actually made a profit on it as prices had rocketed due to hipster adoption. Plastic saddles for me from here on.
> 
> My favourite saddle is a Selle Royal gel - cost me £15 - bought supplies - miffed to bust a brand new one by some stupid bike lifting. Now discontinued of course. Where did you get yours? Halfords do some of the range these days.



Yes it was Halfords. I think I paid about £35 for it, but hey. The Brooks looks cool and I did give it 9000 km's almost to work in and get comfortable, but nope, it just got worse. 

It started off flat on the top as you know, and is said to shape to your butt over time, bending in like a hammock, my did that on day one  with my arse. But as it shaped lower, I never adjusted to saddle height and I should have done, so I guess it dipped by an inch. 

How long do you think I will get out of the Selle? I'm likely not to find many places selling on my tour I guess.


----------



## John Peel (21 Oct 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> I'm not sure how many miles since a chain was fitted in Genoa equates to in your globetrotting world, but you should be giving the Chainglider a good test.
> 
> A Rohloff dealer in the Lake District told me many owners have the quick release skewer for the hub too tight - the skewers are prone to 'stretch', I was told.
> 
> ...



Yes, mine is quick release of course, and thank goodness. I will check the skewer to make sure all is well. I hadn't really thought about keeping a spare skewer in my tool kit.


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Oct 2018)

John Peel said:


> How long do you think I will get out of the Selle? I'm likely not to find many places selling on my tour I guess.


No idea how long - a fair chance it will last the tour I would have thought - my original lasted years. If yours goes, always possible that in your far flung corners you will see it being sold with some other branding - and very cheaply - while the saddle powers that be upsell western folks to ever more crazy uber lightweight designs with slots to drop your nuts through. Mine was a Selle Royal Look-In gel - great system - no slot, just a bit in the middle that is softer with no sharp edge/transition. Like many things in cycling the marketeers are intent on overcomplicating things.


----------



## John Peel (22 Oct 2018)

Mine is the same, the Look-In model. Regarding the nut trap, I have the Brooks B17 Imperial, which has a cutout. Such a small gab, but well big enough for me to come a cropper. I bought this saddle because of I cancer scare I had. I had a lump on Lefty and a terrible pain in the area, and after months of all kinds of test, including 2 scans, a finger up my butt (doc didn't even buy me a drink first), I was cleared, but was told that when planning my trip to get a saddle that takes pressure of this middle area. The Brooks didn't help as you know, as the cutout in the leather as grating.


----------

